# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Jukkakin taitaa päästä töihin

## NoNo

Rabobankin sivujen mukaan Jukan kilpailut alkavat tänään, joten seurattavaa tulee siltäkin rintamalta. 

http://www.rabobank.nl/info/execute/...d=226122&tab=9

Vuelta Ciclista a Murcia (Spa)
2 - 6 maart (cat. 2.1)

Renners
Theo Eltink
Ronald Mutsaars
Michael Rasmussen
Niels Scheuneman
Rory Sutherland
Jukka Vastaranta
Pieter Weening
Remmert Wielinga 

Ploegleider
Frans Maassen

----------


## Oppressor

Jukka kävi jo duunissa Espanjan maalla, mutta keikkaa pukkaa tänään lisää...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road.php?...eb05/almeria05

----------


## Eddy

Rabobankin Thomas Dekker ei ole viihtynyt kauan ruokapöydässä 188 cm / 69 kg. Painaa lähes saman kuin Vastaranta, pituusero kuitenkin 15 cm   :confused:  Ei ole ihme, että aika-ajo kulkee. Samanlaisia kukkakeppejä löytyy muitakin. Tuskin on bodattu paljon puntisalilla    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jarski

> Originally posted by Eddy:
> * Rabobankin Thomas Dekker ei ole viihtynyt kauan ruokapöydässä 188 cm / 69 kg. Painaa lähes saman kuin Vastaranta, pituusero kuitenkin 15 cm    :confused:   Ei ole ihme, että aika-ajo kulkee. Samanlaisia kukkakeppejä löytyy muitakin. Tuskin on bodattu paljon puntisalilla    *



Onko pituus/kukkakeppiys jotenkin verrannollinen aika-ajosuorituksiin?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Kyllä, "kone" hukkaa paremmin työstä syntyvän hukkalämön pois kun ei ole eristettä niin paljon. Ja profiili on sujakampi ilman vastuksen kannnalta.

Jaa mistä mää tiän...    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Eddy

-&gt; Jarski ! Usein vaikuttaa positiivisesti aika-ajoon, kun tuo paino on alhaalla. Tulee watteja usein kiloakohden tyydyttävästi. David Millarkin pitkä laiha kukkakeppi ja voitti jonkun tempokisan tässä muinoin, tosin tuli tunnontuskiinsa ja ilmoitti käyttäneensä epoa. Tosin tasaisella huonommallakin tehosuhteella pääsee kovaa, koska absoluuttinen teho kuitenkin auttaa asiaa.

----------


## TJ

Ja sitten siinä on se että jos on kukkakeppi eli ei paljon lihasta yläkropassa niin turha energiankulutus lihaksissa on pienempi...

----------


## Jarski

Nojuu, meinasin vaan että on niitä kautta aikain ollut hyviä tempoilijoita myös ihan vaahtosammuttajan mitoillakin.

Ei sen pualeen, kun katsoo esim. radalla nelosen joukkueita, niin aika hujoppejahan siellä on joka sälli.

----------


## R.A.

Niin, Dekkerhän sattuu olemaan hollantilainen, ja tuon "pienikokoisen" kansan keskipituus kun on tyyliin 185cm...Eli ihan normi hollantilainen    :Leveä hymy:  
Mutta kovin monenlaiset kaverit sitä pyöräilyssä näyttävät pärjäävän.

Kuinka ollakaan, Jukka oli pääjoukon kirin kärjessä taas...Siitä se lähtee, tänä vuonna ainakin luulisi tulevan kovia kisoja, ja jos (ja kun     :Vink:  ) Jukka niissä pärjää, niin kyllä...   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Punainen Pilvi

56. tänään aika-ajossa ja samantien kokonaiskilpailussa.

----------


## wanderer

Jukka jätti tänään tempossa taakseen Belokin..jäi tosin voittajasta 2.39.

----------


## Janne Lehti

Niin ja aika-ajon voittaja oli vielä "kirimies" Hondo.

----------


## OJ

Ja kaiken lisäksi keskinopeus oli ihan infernaalinen vaikka reitti olikin aika tasainen.

----------


## Punainen Pilvi

Taas hyvä sijoitus: 18.

----------


## Juqi



----------


## DaNi_BoY

kuka uitun JUKKA!? ajaaks se deehoota vai!?     :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]     :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Pelotón

DaNi_BoY - Jukka on älykäs ja lahjakas nuori pyöräilijä. Hän siis ei aja DH:ta.

----------


## Punainen Pilvi

Ohhoh - Jukka tänään 5.

----------


## villef

Dekker saman ikäsenä valitettavasti pääsee Jukkaa paremmin ProTour-kisoihin..
Toivottavasti Jukkakin saa "kunnon" kisoja alle, niin pääsisi tosissaan kisaamaan ykkösporukkaan..
Amstelissa kun näköjään Dekker on, mutta Jukka on jäänyt rannalle..

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Jospa Jukka tänään nähdään viivalla:

13.4.2005 Scheldeprijs Vlaanderen BEL 1.HC
Rabobank 		 
31. Jan Boven 		 
32. Gerben Löwik 		 
33. Ronald Mutsaars 		 
34. Niels Scheuneman 		 
35. Roy Sentjens 		 
36. Jukka Vastaranta 		 
37. Thorwald Veneberg 		 
38. Marc Wauters

Ja vähän myöhemmin:

15.4.2005  Veenendaal-Veenendaal NED 1.HC
Rabobank
21 De Groot, Bram		 
22 De Jongh, Steven		 
23 Dekker, Thomas		 
24 Mutsaars, Ronald		 
25 Sutherland, Rory		 
26 Scheuneman, Niels		 
27 Sentjens, Roy		 
28 Vastaranta, Jukka

Hyvä kuva Jukasta muuten tuo Juqin postaama. Inhimillinen. Kaiken tohinan keskellä ihminen keskittyy hiljaa (vai onko vaan silmät juuri olleet sulkimen napsahtaessa kiinni).

----------


## ar

93rd Grote Scheldeprijs - Vlaanderen - 1.HC
Schoten, Belgium, April 13, 2005

1 Thorwald Veneberg (Ned) Rabobank                                 4.30.00 (44.888 km/h)
2 Tomas Vaitkus (Ltu) AG2r Prévoyance                                     
3 Simone Cadamuro (Ita) Domina Vacanze                                4.39
4 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quickstep                                          4.41
5 Nico Eeckhout (Bel) Chocolade Jacques - T Interim                   4.57
6 Steffen Radochla (Ger) Wiesenhof                                        
7 Henk Vogels (Aus) Davitamon - Lotto                                     
8 Jurgen Van Loocke (Bel) Landbouwkrediet - Colnago                       
9 Jukka Vastaranta (Fin) Rabobank                                     4.54
10 Jaroslav Zarebski (Pol) Intel-Action                                   


Tulokset

----------


## china

> Originally posted by villef:
> * Dekker saman ikäsenä valitettavasti pääsee Jukkaa paremmin ProTour-kisoihin..
> Toivottavasti Jukkakin saa "kunnon" kisoja alle, niin pääsisi tosissaan kisaamaan ykkösporukkaan..
> Amstelissa kun näköjään Dekker on, mutta Jukka on jäänyt rannalle..*



Dekkerillä taitaa olla niitä näyttöjäkin jo, pirun kovaahan se on ajanut.

----------


## erkkk

Joo, Dekkerin ja Jukan ero on se että Dekker voittaa kisoja. Vähän ripeämmin on hollannin poika kehittynyt, mutta eipä Jukkakaan taida polkea paikallaan.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Kurotus 

Kyllä siellä jotain jalkoja näyttäisi olevan Jukalla vielä kotona.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Tiedä sitten millainen tiimi tuo Rabo on, millaisessa paineessa siellä uusi kuski ajaa. Rabossa ollaan varmaankin totuttu ajamaan_vähintään_voitosta. Siihen saumaan jos kärsii vaikka jonkun sairastelujakson, niin hetihän sitä on poissa kuviosta kun tallin taso on mikä on. Vanhojen kuskien maailmanmestaruuksien, maailmancup-voittojen ja GT-etappivoittojen määrä ylittää Vastarannan ajovuosien määrän melko reilusti..Askel kolmosen joukkueesta nykyiseen on ollut hyvin iso.

----------


## villef

On ollut ihan kiva vauhti tuossakin kisassa...

----------


## R.A.

> Originally posted by ar:
> *5 Nico Eeckhout (Bel) Chocolade Jacques - T Interim                   4.57                     
> 9 Jukka Vastaranta (Fin) Rabobank                                  4.54*



Mitäs tää nyt on olevinaan? Viides jäljessä 4.57 ja yhdeksäs eli Jukka 4.54   :Leveä hymy:  

Painovirhepaholainen iskeny Cyclingnewsiin...    :Vink:

----------


## villef

Joo, kattelin ittekki..
Vissiin pitäs olla 4.47..

----------


## wanderer

> Originally posted by Markku Silvenius:
> * Kurotus 
> Kyllä siellä jotain jalkoja näyttäisi olevan Jukalla vielä kotona.   [img]smile.gif[/img]   
> *



Kyllä. Laitetaan tämä nyt näkyviin ihan reilusti vaan..

----------


## R.A.

Eihän tuossa tee edes tiukkaa. Ja taakse jäi mm. Robbie McEwen.   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## wanderer

Jukka ajoi Henningerin tornin ympäri, mutta ei maaliin saakka: 


UNIQA Classicin prologin ja ekan etapin jälkeen 8. sijalla. Jäi prologin voittajalle 17 sekkaa.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Kellu voitti näköjään päivän etapin Uniqa Classicissa ja Jukka oli 11. Kokonaistuloksissa Kellu jäi jaetulle 6. sijalle ja Jukka oli yhdeksäs, eli ei yhtään huonosti.

----------


## Juqi

Näyttäisi olevan mies oikeen kapitaani Volta a Catalunyassa, joka alkaa huomenna:

181 Jukka Vastaranta (Fin)
 	182  	Pedro Horrillo Munoz (Spa)
 	183  	Remmert Wielinga (Ned)
 	184  	Gerben Löwik (Ned)
 	185  	Erik Dekker (Ned)
 	186  	Bram De Groot (Ned)
 	187  	Pieter Weening (Ned)
 	188  	Joost Posthuma (Ned)

----------


## villef

Jep, ja apuajajina Dekker ja Posthuma

----------


## MV

> Näyttäisi olevan mies oikeen kapitaani Volta a Catalunyassa, joka alkaa huomenna:



Hmm. Tänään oli TTT. Olisiko niin, että harjoittelisivat tulevia TTT:tä varten.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Jukka 30. tänään 237 km kovalla vuoristoetapilla. Landisin ja Mayon edellä! Hieno ajo!!!

----------


## R.A.

65th Tour de Luxembourg

1.Etappi, 176,1km

1 Eric Baumann (Ger) T-Mobile Team                        4.17.17
2 Alberto Ongarato (Ita) Fassa Bortolo                           
3 Mathew Hayman (Aus) Rabobank                                   
4 Sergey Lagutin (Uzb) Landbouwkrediet-Colnago                   
5 Marco Bos (Ned) Shimano-Memory Corp                            
6 Jan Valach (Svk) Ed' System-Zvvz                               
7 Yuriy Krivtsov (Ukr) Ag2r Prevoyance                           
8 Andy Flickinger (Fra) Ag2r Prevoyance                          
9 Eddy Serri (Ita) Team Barloworld-Valsir                        
10 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun) Credit Agricole                          
11 Jukka Vastaranta (Fin) Rabobank                               

2.Etappi, 187,6km

1 Alberto Ongarato (Ita) Fassa Bortolo                    4.46.44
2 Matteo Carrara (Ita) Team Barloworld-Valsir                    
3 Serguei Ivanov (Rus) T-Mobile Team                             
4 Jukka Vastaranta (Fin) Rabobank                                
5 Sebastian Siedler (Ger) Team Wiesenhof                         
6 Angel Castresana (Spa) MrBookmaker.com-Sportstech              
7 Claudio Corioni (Ita) Fassa Bortolo                            
8 Stefan Van Dijk (Ned) MrBookmaker.com-Sportstech               
9 Jean Patrick Nazon (Fra) Ag2r Prevoyance                       
...
18 Eric Baumann (Ger) T-Mobile Team 


Jukka oikein hyvissä asemissa, kokonaissijoitus tällä hetkellä 8., vain 16sek kärkeen. Huomenna kaksi etappia, 95,5km maantie aamulla ja 10,8km tempo illalla. Sunnuntaina vielä 155km maantie. Saas nähdä, miten käy.

----------


## R.A.

Jukka jatkaa hyviä esityksiä:

3.Etappi, 95,5km

1 Dario Frigo (Ita) Fassa Bortolo                              2.23.36
2 Alberto Ongarato (Ita) Fassa Bortolo                            0.01
3 Kim Kirchen (Lux) Fassa Bortolo                                     
4 Bram Schmitz (Ned) T-Mobile Team                                    
5 David Kopp (Ger) Team Wiesenhof                                     
6 Andy Flickinger (Fra) Ag2r Prevoyance                               
7 Lloyd Mondory (Fra) Ag2r Prevoyance                             0.03
8 Claudio Corioni (Ita) Fassa Bortolo                                 
9 Sébastien Hinault (Fra) Credit Agricole                             
10 Eric Baumann (Ger) T-Mobile Team                               0.04
11 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun) Credit Agricole                               
12 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) Fassa Bortolo                              
13 Enrico Poitschke (Ger) Team Wiesenhof                              
14 Sergey Lagutin (Uzb) Landbouwkrediet-Colnago                       
15 Marco Bos (Ned) Shimano-Memory Corp                                
16 Alain Van Katwikjk (Ned) Shimano-Memory Corp                       
17 Jukka Vastaranta (Fin) Rabobank

----------


## R.A.

Jukka eilen 10,8km tempossa 17., jäi 43sek Cancellaralle. Tänään sitten 155km päätösetapilla Jukka oli hieman pääjoukosta irti muutaman kaverin kanssa ja oli 2. ja nousi näin kokonaistuloksissa kolmannelle sijalle! Bonusbonus, Suomi pyöräilyn maailmankartalle...

Tour de Luxempurgi

----------


## R.A.

Ja jumalaari, Jussikin viides tänään Sveitsissä!

42nd GP Kanton Aargau/Gippingen - 1.HC

----------


## wanderer

Menneen kesän lumia, mutta pistetään tänne kun sattui vasta nyt silmään.
Jukka Ster Elektrotoerin tempossa:

" Jukka Vastaranta (Rabobank) looking dangerous"

Samaisessa kisassa Jukka otti myös etappivoiton.

----------


## Mikko M

Onko kuski kurassa vai muuttunut neek.. öö afrikkalaiseksi??  :Hymy:

----------


## villef

Onko havaittavissa ullemaisuutta vatsassa, vai vääristääkö kamera? tai sitten vain katson kieroon  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Teukka-74

Senkin kateelliset  :Kieli pitkällä: .Pallea täynnä ilmaa ja jossain muualla päin maapalloa paistaa aurinkokin joskus  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jarski

> Senkin kateelliset .Pallea täynnä ilmaa ja jossain muualla päin maapalloa paistaa aurinkokin joskus



No pallea on harvoin tuolla navan seutuvilla ja noin paljon ei aurinko kuitenkaan paista.

----------


## OJ

Koittakaa jokainen kammeta itse aika-ajopyörän selkään niin katsotaan miten vatsamakkarat laineilee. Kyllä tommonen kuivakin kaveri näyttää aika rotevalta kun kumartuu kunnolla eteenpäin ja kyllä toi taitaa pallea olla kun se pallea kumartuessa asettuu vähän eri lailla.

Kyllä nää mahakeskustelut on mun suosikkeja kun jengi haukkuu sellaisia läskeiksi ketä ei ole ikinä nähnyt muuten kuin kuvissa.

----------


## Johan I

Valokuvillahan voidaan aina todistaa tuo sairaalloinen ylipaino... Ullrichkin näyttää aina laihtuvan 25 kiloa, kun joutuu seisomaan hortsit jalassa ilman pyöräänsä. Mutta muistatteko, miltä Hermann Maier - jota joku voisi pitää ihannepainoisena atleettina - näytti pyöräilyvaatteisiin puettuna Pariisissa 2003 Tourin prologissa??

----------


## Pave

Mennyt ohi, ei tuosta löytyisi kuvaa?!?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## DeLillo

> Mennyt ohi, ei tuosta löytyisi kuvaa?!?





Lihavalta näyttää! Mutta ilmeisesti vain näyttää.

----------


## OJ

> Mennyt ohi, ei tuosta löytyisi kuvaa?!?



On se raukka lihavassa kunnossa...ihan hirvittää kun ylipaino on Suomen Anorektikot Ry:n taulukon mukaan 1-2 kiloa.

HUHHUH mikä kessi!!!


EDIT: Jaa kyselit Hermannin kuvan perään. Eihän toi nyt niin lihava ole...Ihan suomalaispyöräilijän mitoissa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Samassa kisassa suht' pyöreä naama



peittää alleen kohtuu hoikat jalat

----------


## Johan I

Tuohon viimeiseen kuvaan liittyen: onko siellä joku hatkassa ollut ajanut päin aitaa, kun näkyy hieman suolistoa makaavan asfaltilla?...

----------


## Matlock

Nakkimakkaroota, njam!

----------


## izmo

> Koittakaa jokainen kammeta itse aika-ajopyörän selkään niin katsotaan miten vatsamakkarat laineilee. Kyllä tommonen kuivakin kaveri näyttää aika rotevalta kun kumartuu kunnolla eteenpäin ja kyllä toi taitaa pallea olla kun se pallea kumartuessa asettuu vähän eri lailla.
> 
> Kyllä nää mahakeskustelut on mun suosikkeja kun jengi haukkuu sellaisia läskeiksi ketä ei ole ikinä nähnyt muuten kuin kuvissa.



jotenkin muistan että jossain sanottiin että Jukka aikoo laihduttaa pari kiloo kun alkoi ajaan tosissaan Rabobank tallissa?

----------


## villef

> Nakkimakkaroota, njam!



Yritetty saada Ullen kiri häiriintymään, mutta sehän on ammattimies ja menee braatwurstille vasta kisan jälkeen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Johan I

> jotenkin muistan että jossain sanottiin että Jukka aikoo laihduttaa pari kiloo kun alkoi ajaan tosissaan Rabobank tallissa?



Taitavat olla harvassa ne ammattilaiseksi siirtyvät, joita ei kehotettaisi pudottamaan paria kiloa...

----------


## 2,5i V6

> No pallea on harvoin tuolla navan seutuvilla ja noin paljon ei aurinko kuitenkaan paista.



Parempi että amatöörit pitäis turba gii!

----------


## Tuomas

Niin niin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pelotón

Ilmeisesti tossa oli joku hauska inside-läpänderi tai jotain?

Ulkopuolisesta toi texasistin viesti nyt näytti yksinkertaisesti vain tavattoman tyhmältä.

----------


## izmo

oisko ollu vuosi 1998 ajettiin talvella monena viikonloppuna semmosia viiden tunnin lenkkejä Tampereen poluilla ja Jukka oli lämmitellyt jo pari tuntii ennen muitten lähtöö...

----------


## OJ

> oisko ollu vuosi 1998 ajettiin talvella monena viikonloppuna semmosia viiden tunnin lenkkejä Tampereen poluilla ja Jukka oli lämmitellyt jo pari tuntii ennen muitten lähtöö...



Sieltä se maha on siis jo hankittu...Eivaan...Ei Jukka nyt olekaan mikään syömishäiriöinen mäkinylkky vaikka mäki kulkeekin ihan hyvin. Onneksi pyöräilyssä kaikkien ei tarvitse ollakaan 180cm/65kg kuikeloita.

----------


## izmo

> Sieltä se maha on siis jo hankittu...Eivaan...Ei Jukka nyt olekaan mikään syömishäiriöinen mäkinylkky vaikka mäki kulkeekin ihan hyvin. Onneksi pyöräilyssä kaikkien ei tarvitse ollakaan 180cm/65kg kuikeloita.



eikun piti vielä sanoo että sillon Jukka oli 15kg kevyempi ja pysyi hangen päällä... mutta Jyri paino jotain 99kg ja se meinas hermostua ku etupyörä tipahti hankeen....

----------


## OJ

Tour of Qatar
Stage 2, Camel Race Track > Al Khor Corniche, 138 km



Ei mene Rabobankilla ihan putkeen, mutta Jukka ajelee ihan hyvin.

----------


## villef

Ihan kivan näköinen kevät näyttää tulevan :

Dwars Door Vlaanderen, Belgium, March 22
Riders: Jan Boven, Graeme Brown, Marc de Maar, Gerben Löwik, Niels Scheuneman, Jukka Vastaranta, Joost Posthuma, Thorwald Veneberg

E3 Prijs Vlaanderen, Belgium, March 25
Riders: Michael Boogerd, Jan Boven, Juan Antonio Flecha, Oscar Freire, Pedro Horrillo, Marc Wauters, Joost Posthuma, Gerben Löwik
Reserves: Graeme Brown, Jukka Vastaranta

Brabantse Pijl, Belgium, March 26
Riders (selection from): Michael Boogerd, Juan Antonio Flecha, Oscar Freire, Pedro Horrillo, Bram De Groot, Marc De Maar, Thorwald Veneberg, Niels Scheuneman, Jukka Vastaranta

KBC Driedaagse Van De Panne-Koksijde, Belgium, March 28-30
Riders: Jan Boven, Graeme Brown, Marc De Maar, Niels Scheuneman, Marc Wauters, Gerben Löwik, Jukka Vastaranta, Thorwald Veneberg

Gent - Wevelgem, Belgium, April 5
Riders (selection from): Graeme Brown, Juan Antonio Flecha, Oscar Freire, Pedro Horrillo, Mathew Hayman, Marc De Maar, Gerben Löwik, Niels Scheuneman, Jukka Vastaranta, Thorwald Veneberg

Paris - Roubaix, France, April 9
Riders: Juan Antonio Flecha, Joost Posthuma, Marc Wauters, Mathew Hayman, Pedro Horrillo, Marc De Maar, Jan Boven, Gerben Löwik
Reserves: Jukka Vastaranta, Niels Scheuneman

Scheldeprijs Vlaanderen, Belgium, April 12
Riders: Graeme Brown, Thorwald Veneberg, Jukka Vastaranta, Niels Scheuneman, Marc Wauters, Jan Boven, Mathew Hayman, Marc De Maar

Mahdollisuudet ihan isoihinkin kisoihin tänä keväänä...

----------


## MV

> Paris - Roubaix, France, April 9
> Reserves: Jukka Vastaranta, Niels Scheuneman



Oishan se hurjaa, joskin nuo apuajajat ajetaan varmaan loppuun ennen ensimmäisiä mukuloita ja unohdetaan sitten. Eli telkkarissa ei näkyisi muuta kuin jos sattuisi olemaan niiden keskeyttäneiden joukossa joita haistatellaan. Mielenkiintoista, jos Rabobank tosiaan lähtee Flecha kapteenina.

----------


## Mika A

Ainkakin Dwars Door Vlaanderen ja E3 Prijs Vlaanderen näyttävät tulevan suorina cycling.tv:ltä.  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Brabantse Pijl -kilpailu Belgiassa ja Jukka hommissa siellä. Pystyykö hän avustamaan Oscar Freiren voittoon?

----------


## MikaK

Tais tulla Jukalle lepoa!

15:37 CEST    128km/62km to go
Dockx and Rodriguez continue to set tempo, closing to within 15 seconds of the leading six.

Jukka Vastaranta (Rabobank) crashed and was taken to hospital with a suspected broken arm. Also Roberto Traficante crashed and was taken to hospital.

----------


## DeLillo

> Tais tulla Jukalle lepoa!
> 
> 15:37 CEST 128km/62km to go
> Dockx and Rodriguez continue to set tempo, closing to within 15 seconds of the leading six.
> 
> Jukka Vastaranta (Rabobank) crashed and was taken to hospital with a suspected broken arm. Also Roberto Traficante crashed and was taken to hospital.



Aijaijai. Huono juttu, toivottavasti ei ole luita poikki.

----------


## china

Vois perkele!

----------


## vetooo

Todella huono homma tuo Jukan kaatuminen. Freire voitti, jota vähän spekuloin tuossa aiemmin. Kolminkertainen maailmanmestari näyttää olevan hyvässä kevätvireessä.

----------


## OJ

> Todella huono homma tuo Jukan kaatuminen. Freire voitti, jota vähän spekuloin tuossa aiemmin. Kolminkertainen maailmanmestari näyttää olevan hyvässä kevätvireessä.



No on syytä ollakin kun näissä semiklassikoissa Rabobankilla on ollut aika jalatonta porukkaa viivalla.

----------


## Shamus

Kuva Jukan pyörästä kuitenkin...

----------


## china

Katselin Rabobankin sivuilta uutisia. Sanoivat, että Jukalta oli pari sormea murtunut, joten treenitauko ei jää pitkäksi, mutta kisat jäävät ainakin tältä viikolta väliin. Ei siis syytä suurempaan huoleen.

----------


## Punkku

86th Volta a Catalunya

Stage 1 - May 15: Salou - Salou ITT, 12.6 km
161 Jukka Vastaranta (Fin) Rabobank   1.20

Stage 2 - May 16: Cambrils - Cambrils, 156.8 km
190 Jukka Vastaranta (Fin) Rabobank      13.34          

Miten se nyt noin huonosti ajaa...?

----------


## Johan I

Eilen se Jukka sitten ajoi yllättävänkin hyvin, Katalonian raskain etappi, sijoitus 35. ja tappiota voittajalle "vain" 5:23, kun ns. bussi hävisi kärjelle 28 min.

----------


## m e r k s

> Eilen se Jukka sitten ajoi yllättävänkin hyvin, Katalonian raskain etappi, sijoitus 35. ja tappiota voittajalle "vain" 5:23, kun ns. bussi hävisi kärjelle 28 min.



35:s, hienoa! Aika monta kovaa nimeä edessä tuntumassa, ja takana kilometrikaupalla jäljessä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tempokisu

Olen nähnyt Jukan aika usein KuntoPartolan salilla ( viimeksi tänään ap) ja Säijän lenkillä hän on tullut vastaan. Mikäköhän on kisatilanne Jukalla?

----------


## GeeMan

> Olen nähnyt Jukan aika usein KuntoPartolan salilla ( viimeksi tänään ap) ja Säijän lenkillä hän on tullut vastaan. Mikäköhän on kisatilanne Jukalla?



Miksi et kysynyt Jukalta itseltään? :Sekaisin:

----------


## Moulus

> Mikäköhän on kisatilanne Jukalla?



Käytä hakua! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Kuva Jukan pyörästä kuitenkin...



Onkohan? Ainakin Tampereella siinä oli hopiaiset tangot....mulla on jokunen kuva. Annoin veljeksilla sit "6.8" paidat. 

Täytyyhän huippukuskeilla olla huippupaidat...

 :Hymy:

----------


## Mikko M

> Olen nähnyt Jukan aika usein KuntoPartolan salilla ( viimeksi tänään ap) ja Säijän lenkillä hän on tullut vastaan. Mikäköhän on kisatilanne Jukalla?



Jutteli Rauhaniemessä että seuraava kisa on 2.9.

----------


## tempokisu

> Miksi et kysynyt Jukalta itseltään?



En kehdannu.  :Nolous:

----------


## Talisker

Minäpä tiedän, missä tallissa Jukka ei aja ensi kaudella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Niin määkin. Ollaan Kuninkaita?

 :Hymy:

----------


## Mikko M

Yks vaan voi olla Kuningas

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Jaa Timo? 

Musta Jukka o Kuningas!

----------


## Cykloman

Ei aja ainakkaan Rabobankissa.
http://www.proffsklungan.nu/fullstor...late=Headlines

----------


## tempokisu

> Yks vaan voi olla Kuningas





 :Leveä hymy:   ps. ei ole omakuva, toinen kisu...(vrt. silmät)

----------


## GeeMan

> Ei aja ainakkaan Rabobankissa.
> http://www.proffsklungan.nu/fullstor...late=Headlines



 Jukka ei varmaan suostu vetämään aineita, niin talli haluaa anarkistista eroon. Jotain muita järkeviä syitä? :Sekaisin:

----------


## Black Horse

> Jukka ei varmaan suostu vetämään aineita, niin talli haluaa anarkistista eroon. Jotain muita järkeviä syitä?



Vauhti ?

----------


## Sianluka

Jukka ajaa lähtölistojen mukaan tänään Pariisi-Bryssel-HC1-kisan.

----------


## Teukka-74

*Parijs - Brussel (BEL)*
9 september (Cat. 1.HC)
Renners Reserves Ploegleider Graeme Brown
Jan Boven
Mathew Hayman
Marc de Maar
Roy Sentjens
Marc Wauters
Jukka Vastaranta
Niels Scheuneman  

Frans Maassen

*GP de Wallonie (BEL)
*13 september (Cat. 1.1)
Renners Reserves Ploegleider Graeme Brown
Jan Boven
Mathew Hayman
William Walker
Roy Sentjens
Marc Wauters
Jukka Vastaranta
Niels Scheuneman  

Frans Maassen

----------


## Sianluka

Ja Matti Helminen voitti Chrono Champenois- aikaajon 10.9.!

----------


## vetooo

Jukka Vastaranta ajaa ensi kaudella belgialaisessa Jartazi-tallissa. Jartazi on Continental-tasoinen talli. (cycling4all.com)

----------


## NoNo

niinpä näkyi. Tallin sivut on vaan paikallisella murteella :
http://www.jartazi-cyclingteam.be/nieuws.php?id=483

Toivotaan menestystä ensi kaudella.

----------


## Mikko M

Toivotaan että menestystarinaa ilmestyy tänne: http://vastaranta.typepad.com/

----------


## wanderer

Mies tiimikitissä:


Ja hyvin näyttää kiri kulkevan Etoile de Besseges-kisassa.

----------


## china

Millä pyörillä ja osilla tuo talli ajaa?

----------


## wanderer

> Millä pyörillä ja osilla tuo talli ajaa?



Takissa lukee Gianni Motta ja Campan kaffat näyttäis kuvissa olevan..

----------


## china

> Takissa lukee Gianni Motta ja Campan kaffat näyttäis kuvissa olevan..



Juuh, niinpä taitaa olla. Kuvissa vaan näkyi aika sekalaisia talvireenipelejä. Campan kaffat toki tunnistin, näyttivät Veloceilta?

----------


## NoNo

> Juuh, niinpä taitaa olla. Kuvissa vaan näkyi aika sekalaisia talvireenipelejä. Campan kaffat toki tunnistin, näyttivät Veloceilta?



 pääasia että ajo kulkee. Hyvä alku.

----------


## wanderer

> pääasia että ajo kulkee.



Siinä ei paljoa harmita Velocen osat jos ajaa tiimin ykköskuskina..

----------


## china

Tarkoitus ei ollut ottaa kantaa välineiden tasoon, vaan yksinkertaisesti saada selville mitä ne ovat.

----------


## OJ

Entä jos ne on jotain uusia Campan 2011 prototyyppejä? Eihän ammattimiehet voi ajaa huonommilla tai vähemmän hipoilla kamoilla kun sunnuntain yhteislenkkeihin kuntopiikkiään ajoittavat koukkupolvet. Vai voivatko?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

[QUOTE=OJ;776728]sunnuntain yhteislenkkeihin kuntopiikkiään ajoittavat koukkupolvet [QUOTE]

reps  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

OJ on pahasti muuttumassa kuolemattomien sutkautusten mieheksi..Se Wandererin poimima on jo niin tätä ja nyt vielä tämäkin  :Leveä hymy:  Kriäääähhhh!

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Jukka muuten ihan hyvässä passissa, toivottavasti pääsis huomenna sopivaan hatkaporukkaan. Tossahan on ihan pelin paikka heti alkukaudesta..

----------


## Shamus

> Eikös rabossa joutunut ajamaan shitmanolla?Onhan se veloce sitten kuitenkin askelel eteenpäin



Good post!  :Vink:

----------


## m e r k s

Siis oikeesti velocea, kisoissakin? Missäs muissa asioissa tolla tasolla sitten säästetään...  :Sekaisin:

----------


## china

> Siis oikeesti velocea, kisoissakin? Missäs muissa asioissa tolla tasolla sitten säästetään...



Tuolla tasolla varmaan säästetään siitä, mistä oikeasti tarvitsee ja on järkevää. Kertoo ehkä vähän siitä, että sillä osasarjalla ei nyt niin kauhiasti ole väliä. Paitsi tietysti sillä, että se on Campaa.  :Vink:

----------


## StantheMan

OT. Säälittää ihan nuo Shimanolla ajavat (-neet). Pärjääminenhän on välineistä kiinni kuitenkin.  :Sarkastinen:  



Eipä silti, itse hankin Campalla seuraavan pyöräni sitten joskus (myös).

----------


## wanderer

[OFFARI jatkuu]Kyllähän se on niin, että kisaa voi ajaa vaikka 105/Veloce palikoilla. Toiminta em. palikoilla on ihan vastaavaa kuin high-end sarjoissa ja kestävyys on ihan se ja sama kun pyöriä ja osia menee ja tulee se mitä tarvitaan.
Kuskit keskittyvät ajamiseen ja ajavat sillä mitä annetaan. 

Sitten jos ostaa pyörän omalla rahalla, kannattaa laittaa paras mihin on varaa. Kestää ja toimii muutamia kausia mikäli on tarpeen ja myydessä ei mene ihan ilmaiseksi. Samalla saa speksata ja rakennella omia protour-edition-kokoonpanoja.

Jos kisapyörää ajatellaan, niin kunnon runko/keula ja kiekot/renkaat tekee kokonaisuuden ja muussa riittää se, että toimii ja pysyy nipussa.
Kyllä minuakin kiinnostaa proffien pyörien kokoonpanot. Jartazin mankelista ei ollut tarjolla kunnon kuvia, joten jää arvailun varaan. Jotain alumiinista '07 Campaa ja Gianni Mottan (kuitu)rungot. Kiekoista ei hajua. Tanko/stemmi Deda.[/OFFARI]

----------


## apartanen

Kaipa kouriintuntuvin ero noilla osasarjoilla on painossa. Tosin huippukevyt ammattilaispyörä on aika kevyt muutenkin, joten kaipa niitä Veloceja voi käyttää ja silti saada painoksi se 6,8 kg.

----------


## Tuomas

> [OFFARI jatkuu]Kyllähän se on niin, että kisaa voi ajaa vaikka 105/Veloce palikoilla. Toiminta em. palikoilla on ihan vastaavaa kuin high-end sarjoissa ja kestävyys on ihan se ja sama kun pyöriä ja osia menee ja tulee se mitä tarvitaan.
> Kuskit keskittyvät ajamiseen ja ajavat sillä mitä annetaan. 
> 
> Sitten jos ostaa pyörän omalla rahalla, kannattaa laittaa paras mihin on varaa. Kestää ja toimii muutamia kausia mikäli on tarpeen ja myydessä ei mene ihan ilmaiseksi. Samalla saa speksata ja rakennella omia protour-edition-kokoonpanoja.
> 
> Jos kisapyörää ajatellaan, niin kunnon runko/keula ja kiekot/renkaat tekee kokonaisuuden ja muussa riittää se, että toimii ja pysyy nipussa.
> OFFARI]



Tuo on muuten niin taivahan tosi kun olla ja voi.


Aiheeseen liittyen niin uskon ja toivon että Jukalla on tällä kaudella aivan uutta intoa ja hymyä maantiekisoissa!

----------


## m e r k s

"De ploeg zal voorzien worden van onze _Gianni Motta Superio Jartazi Team_ fiets." => http://www.simonsbikes.com/gm_superio.php. 

Aiheeseen: 7. neljän etapin jälkeen. Hyviä sijoituksia ainakin. Yhteiskilpailussa  melkein 20 min eroa toiseksi parhaaseen jarzilaiseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## china

Eli taitaapi olla niin, että nyt ajetaan vielä reenipyörillä ja nuo varsinaiset kisakamppeet on sitten kohta alla. Hyvin on Jukalla kyllä kulkenut.

----------


## OJ

Kuten jo sanottu, niin kuntoilijoillahan ne parhaat vehkeet on kun kilometrejä tulee maltillisesti eikä ole kolareita yms. rikkomassa kamoja. Sitten jos on sellainen tilanne, että uutta kamaa saa aina tilalle kun vanha lopettaa toimimisen niin sitten noilla kamoilla ei ole juuri mitään merkitystä kunhan ne toimii jonkin verran. Noilla osilla on kyllä aika äärettömän vähän merkitystä tossa pyörässä kun se fillari menee ihan yhtä kovaa oli alla sitten Veloce tai Recordi.

Kun mä lopetan kisaamisen eikä tarvii enää kuskata fillaria lentokoneessa, autossa tms. niin sitten kyllä hommaan Recordia ja himmeliä, mutta ensi kaudeksi on tulossa perus alu-runko, Ultegraa (Centauria ei saanut yhtä halvalla ja Velocestakaan ei löytyny sopivaa pakettia, eli pitää raiskata itteään) yms. peruskamaa ja ainoastaan polkimet on vähän kalliimpaa sarjaa. Harmittaa vähemmän jos menee toi tonnin paketti säleiksi jonkun tolpan kylkeen kun jos saisi kerätä tuhansien edestä hiilikuitua jätesäkkiin jos sattuu mälli kohdalle. Plus ton tonnin pyörän jälkeen on varaa vielä ainakin toiseen mokomaan täystuhon sattuessa.

----------


## Shamus

> Kun mä lopetan kisaamisen eikä tarvii enää kuskata fillaria lentokoneessa, autossa tms. niin sitten kyllä hommaan Recordia ja himmeliä, mutta ensi kaudeksi on tulossa perus alu-runko, Ultegraa (Centauria ei saanut yhtä halvalla ja Velocestakaan ei löytyny sopivaa pakettia, eli pitää raiskata itteään) yms. peruskamaa ja ainoastaan polkimet on vähän kalliimpaa sarjaa. Harmittaa vähemmän jos menee toi tonnin paketti säleiksi jonkun tolpan kylkeen kun jos saisi kerätä tuhansien edestä hiilikuitua jätesäkkiin jos sattuu mälli kohdalle. Plus ton tonnin pyörän jälkeen on varaa vielä ainakin toiseen mokomaan täystuhon sattuessa.

----------


## OJ

Off topiccia...Tietääkö kukaan mimmosella reitillä toi Trofeo Mallorca ajetaan kun noi keskarit on aina yli 50km/h. Ei voi ihan hirveesti olla mutkaa tossa radalla.

----------


## wanderer

> Off topiccia...Tietääkö kukaan mimmosella reitillä toi Trofeo Mallorca ajetaan kun noi keskarit on aina yli 50km/h. Ei voi ihan hirveesti olla mutkaa tossa radalla.



www.vueltamallorca.com
Eka etappi ajettiin 10km kiekkaa Palman rantaa myöten.

----------


## villef

> Juuh, niinpä taitaa olla. Kuvissa vaan näkyi aika sekalaisia talvireenipelejä. Campan kaffat toki tunnistin, näyttivät Veloceilta?



Ekan kerran kun tuon kuvan näin, niin Veloceksi ajattelin myös..
Pienen harkinnan jälkeen ajattelin niiden olevan Srammia, kun kuitenkin tuolla tasolla ajetaan..
Srammin tuntijat, voisiko olla sitä?

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Ekan kerran kun tuon kuvan näin, niin Veloceksi ajattelin myös..
> Pienen harkinnan jälkeen ajattelin niiden olevan Srammia, kun kuitenkin tuolla tasolla ajetaan..
> Srammin tuntijat, voisiko olla sitä?



Kuvat ovat aika epäselviä, mutta kyllä ne ovat Campaa.
On käsissäni Rival-kahva, jota vertailin kuviin. Jarruistakin voisi päätellä niiden olevan Campaa.

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Mikko M

Nyt niitä kahvoja on testattu kasassakin..

http://www.jukkavastaranta.com/

----------


## m e r k s

Hyvä sijoitus ansaitsee paikkansa omassa threadissaan. Joten tänne ne kehut!  :Hymy:

----------


## NoNo

:Hymy:  ilman muuta. Lisää samanlaista.

----------


## Tombo

Ei tarvinnu pitkään odottaa hyvää ajoa.Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne (1.HC) ajossa tuli hyva sijoitus 14. Samalla ajalla voittajan (Boonen) kanssa. Muutamien kauden ensimmäisten kisojen jälkeen näyttää siltä, että ajo maistuu taas Jukalle ihan eri tahtiin verrattuna esim. viime kauteen.Toivottasti tulee pian myös palkintopallisijoituksia.

----------


## wanderer

Erittäin hienoa! Harmi vaan ettei cycling.tv:n ilmaiskanavan sutusta Jukkaa tunnistanut.
Hyvä viikonloppu Jukalla

----------


## Sianluka

Kyllähän Quick Step petasi Boonenin voiton Kuurnessa niin varman päälle, että muille ei jäänyt mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## OJ

> Kyllähän Quick Step petasi Boonenin voiton Kuurnessa niin varman päälle, että muille ei jäänyt mahdollisuuksia.



Ei ois kyllä Boonen voittanu jos Steegmans ei olisi laittanut jalkaa suoraksi ja nostanut käsiä ylös jo hyvissä ajoin. Jos Steegmans olisi jatkanut loppuun saakka, niin järjestys olisi ollut Steegmans eka ja Boonen toka.

Eipä noita Jukan tuloksia taideta noteerata muuten kuin parilla lauseella eri tiedotusvälineissä...jos edes noteerataan. Ei varmaan noteerattaisi vaikka Jukka olisi voittanut tänään kun eihän toi ole edes Touri.

Tosi hyvää tulosta on kyllä tullu alkukaudesta ja toivottavasti tahti vielä paranee  tulevissa kisoissa. Jos kunto tosta kohenee parin kovan kisan jälkeen, niin voi ens viikonloppuna kuljettaa aika hyvin ja ei ole ihan kaikki kirimiehet edes viivalla.

EDIT:




> Harmi vaan ettei cycling.tv:n ilmaiskanavan sutusta Jukkaa tunnistanut.



Mä kattelin sitä 800kb/s streamia ja se oli lähes yhtä hyvä kuin tv-kuva ja siitä näki sen verran, että pysty ihan kunnolla jännäämään lopussa kun näki missä Jukka menee. Luulin kyllä, että Jukka oli Boonenin takapyörässä kiinni, mutta ei ihan tainnu olla niin nappi paikalla.

En tiedä miten toimii, mutta Sporzan sivuillakin on joku live stream mahdollisuus ja siellä on ohjelmassa Pariisi-Nizza, Milano-San Remo ja kaikki isommat Belgian kisat.

----------


## m e r k s

Jee! "Täytyy olla tyytyvänen viikonlopun kisoihin. On taas kuskimainen olo."

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/

----------


## VesaP

Hienoa! Pyörä alkoi heti kulkea kun Shimpan osat vaihtui Campaan. Varmaan sama efekti itselläkin ensikesänä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## X-Caliber

> Hienoa! Pyörä alkoi heti kulkea kun Shimpan osat vaihtui Campaan. Varmaan sama efekti itselläkin ensikesänä.



Kyllä se vaan niin on, että välineet tekevät urheilijan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Eiks Jukka ajanut kuitenkin sen parhaansa l. MM-hopean Shimanoilla?

Eli ihan turha mehustella - törpöt!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## NoNo

</offari> vois jättää nuo virveli/makarooni väittelyt muille threadeille. Tyylitöntä kuten "rittäjämainos" teeveessäkin. Läännsi taisi muutaman kerran voittaa keltaisen paidan simpalla ? Kerttoko se jotain vehkeistä ? Kuurnen voittajaj tältä vuodelta manais viime suvena makaroonien tavarat alimpaan .. kun parissa kisassa ei mennyt loppukirissä vaihteet päälle. näitä saattaa löytyä lisääkin molemmilta puolilta  :Vink:  <offari> Onnittelu Jukalle hyvästä viikonlopusta. :Hymy:

----------


## *Ändi*

> Jee! "Täytyy olla tyytyvänen viikonlopun kisoihin. On taas kuskimainen olo."
> 
> http://vastaranta.typepad.com/



Postaanpa nyt tännekin tämän kuvan, minkä Jukka (punanuttu, joka murjoo tuota väliä kiinni) oli linkittänyt omalle sivulleen:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/20...07/hetvolk07/5

----------


## villef

> Postaanpa nyt tännekin tämän kuvan, minkä Jukka (punanuttu, joka murjoo tuota väliä kiinni) oli linkittänyt omalle sivulleen



Ja vieläpä noin hymyilyttääkin  :Sarkastinen: 
On tosiaan hienoa luettavaa nämä Jukan kuulumiset!

----------


## izmo

oli joku pieni juttukin Iltalehdessä Jukasta tänään...

----------


## *Ändi*

Jukan huono onni taitaa jatkua. Juuri kun meni pari kisaa hyvin, ks.

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/

----------


## Tuomas

Voi hitto...kyllä taas koitellaan  :Irvistys:  . Urheilija ei tervettä päivää näe, vai miten sitä sanotaankaan. Taitaa olla pro-kavereista Kellu ainoa jolla ei mitään vakavaa liiemmin ole ollut. Joonallakin homma katkesi aikanaan terveyteen ja Jussikin on leikkauspöydällä käynyt.

Toivotaan Jukalle tsemppiä ja muistetaan että kausi on pitkä ja proura kuitenkin vasta alussa  :Hymy:

----------


## Tombo

Jos ei laita miestä ensin fyysisesti hyvään (terveeksi) kuntoon niin on turhaa odottaa jatkosta yhtään mitään. Omista kokemuksistani voin sanoa,että jos joka päivä joutuu miettimään, että pystyykö tänään lähtemään lenkille vai ei niin huippu-urheilun voi äkkiä unohtaa. Se on ennen kaikkea henkisesti erittäin väsyttävää. Motivaatiota olisi treenata vaikka kuinka paljon, mutta kun terveys ei anna siihen lupaa. Kaikkein turhauttavinta on jos ei edes tiedä mikä vaivaa.Jukallakin on nyt siinä mielestäni ratkaisun hetket käsillä: selvä syy hengitysongelmiin pitäisi löytyä ennen kuin ura loppuu. Olen ymmärtänyt,että ne ovat vaivanneet jo parin vuoden ajan. Nyt olisi siis korkea aika tehdä kaikki sen eteen, että saadaan mies terveeksi.Tsemppiä ja tukea tarvitaan varmasti kaikilta mahdollisilta tahoilta.

----------


## Tuomas

No ei ne terveysasiat aina ole ihan noin yksinkertaisia että ne vaan laitetaan kuntoon! "Ainahan" se on vähän sellaista että joku paikka ahdistaa, eikä saada kuntoon vaikka mitä yritettäisiin! 

Jos sitä aina heittäisi rukkaset naulaan kun tulee jotain mystistä niin ei täällä hirveesti huippu-urheilijoita olisi  :Leveä hymy: 

Parempi se on edes jotenkin kitkutella mukana kun se kuitenkin on ammatti! Kait sitä sitten Tombon mukaan ois munkin pitänyt jo 2004 pistää kaikki urheilukamat myyntiin kun ei niille täysipainoista käyttöä sen jälkeen ole löytynyt...mutta jonkinmoinen toimeentulo kuitenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Tombo

> No ei ne terveysasiat aina ole ihan noin yksinkertaisia että ne vaan laitetaan kuntoon! "Ainahan" se on vähän sellaista että joku paikka ahdistaa, eikä saada kuntoon vaikka mitä yritettäisiin!



En sanonutkaan, että se olis helppoa. Omasta kokemuksestakin sen tiedän; kymmenen vuoden ajan jo leikkinyt kuntoilijaa/toipilasta. Hoitoja ei voi saada kun ei tiedä mikä vaivaa. 
Ammattilaispyöräily on varmasti yksi vaikeimmista ammateista jos terveys reistailee. Puolella harjoittelulla ei voi hirveästi mukana roikkua. Toista se on toimistolla istuskella jo olla olevinaan tehokas. Toivon todellakin sydämestäni, että Jukalla saadaan ongelmat ratkaistua ja sen jälkeen nähdään mihin eväät riittää. Uskoa mulla Jukkaan ainakin on. Ja johan se on nähty tämän kevään kisoissa (esim het Volkissa), että pyörä kulkee, vaikka taustat ei välttämättä tällä hetkellä täydelliset olekaan.

2001 vuodesta lähtien odottanut Jukan lopullista läpimurtoa.Kyllä se vielä sieltä tulee, kun jaksetaan kannustaa ja odottaa.
(Suomessa pyöräily on kuitenkin sen verran marginaalilaji, että meillä ei ole varaa menettää yhtään lahjakkuuksia.)

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Samaa mieltä Tombon kanssa. Toihan taitaa selittää paljon sitä menneiden vuosien vaisuutta ja hengenahdistuksia mitä Jukka tuolla blogissa selitti, koska palleatyrän oireet voi muistuttaa astmaoireita ja pitkälti sen ongelmat tulee niissä tyypillisissä pyöräilyn ajoasennoissa. 

Varmaan vaikeaa jos tilanne on se, että matalamman profiilin tallin budjetti ja toimintatavat ei anna periksi kompromissittomaan hoitoon vaan homma jää urheilijan vastuulle, mutta talli ehkä kuitenkin vaatii täyttä tulosta. Ehkä silloin noin nuoren, huippulahjakkaan ja vielä yli 10 vuotta huipputulosta tekevän ajajan pitäisi tehdä kaikkensa asian ratkaisemiseksi. Pistää vaikka kausi poikki. En ole lääkäri, mutta kaikki lähteethän sanoo, että palleatyrä hoidetaan lääkkeillä ja ottamalla iisisti. Kaippa kaikki normilääkärit sanoo noin koska pyrkivät pitämään sairaanhoitopiirinsä kulut matalina. No se ei kisamiehelle käy, eikö se silloin ole leikkausvaihtoehdon hakua yksityisellä puolella ja hyvä suunnitelma fysioterapeutin kanssa että toisaalta toipuminen leikkauksesta on paras, mutta vähän pidetään liekkiäkin yllä. Vaikka taitaa olla tollasella 10 vuoden huippupohjalla jo niin paljon rakenteellista muutosta, että voisi tehdä totaalilepokin hyvää ja elimistö palautuisi operaatiosta mukavasti.

Kyllä tuollaiselle miehelle on ottajansa vielä PT-talleissakin kunhan se vaan olisi normikunnossa. Kelpasi se Lancekin vielä kehiin vaikka Cofidis lemppasi sen heti kun alkoi tulla kipeeksi.

[offtopic]

Onko Tuomas toi sun kehusigu jotain Kessiakoffin juttua vai kenen kommenttia - Paloheinästä?

----------


## OJ

> Kyllä tuollaiselle miehelle on ottajansa vielä PT-talleissakin kunhan se vaan olisi normikunnossa. Kelpasi se Lancekin vielä kehiin vaikka Cofidis lemppasi sen heti kun alkoi tulla kipeeksi.



Jos ProTouria nyt edes on olemassakaan loppuvuoden kuntoutustauon jälkeen. No ei vaan, kyllä noilla alkukauden tuloksilla pitäisi päästä ainakin vastaavaan talliin ensi kaudeksikin jos taukoa on pidettävä ja parempi kuntoon ittensä hoitaa.

----------


## Tuomas

Tota ohjelmaa ei varsinkaan sairaana ajella. Mutta paha parantua jos ei tiedetä että mitä pitäisi tehdä. Tiedän tunteen liian hyvin...

Kaikkein tyhmimmältä tuntuu reissata kisoihin toiselle puolen mannerta ja todeta kisa-aamuna ettei voi ajaa...

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/photos...rtazi_011.html

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Tota ohjelmaa ei varsinkaan sairaana ajella. Mutta paha parantua jos ei tiedetä että mitä pitäisi tehdä. Tiedän tunteen liian hyvin...
> 
> Kaikkein tyhmimmältä tuntuu reissata kisoihin toiselle puolen mannerta ja todeta kisa-aamuna ettei voi ajaa...
> 
> http://vastaranta.typepad.com/photos...rtazi_011.html



Olisko toi ollut tallin määräys olla viivalla.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Varmaanhan se on ollut. Toivottavasti miehellä olisi nyt vaan päättäväisyyttä ja rohkeutta puhaltaa peli poikki ja ottaa asia käsittelyyn kaiken muun ohitse.

----------


## Tumppi

Kyllä ainakin tämän lähteen mukaan viivalle joutuisi taas pyhänä?
25-03 Cholet - Pays De Loire FRA 1.1
http://www.cyclingstartlists.com/

*JARTAZI PROMO FASHION* 
131CRIQUIELION Mathieu
132HABEAUX Gregory
133NEVENS Sven
134OMLOOP Geert
135CAUQUIL Yohan
136DROUILLY Mathieu
137TOMBAK Janek
138VASTARANTA Jukka

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Niin no..kai se on ennakkoilmoittautumisaika ja -rutiinit proffakisoissakin.

----------


## Tombo

uus procyclingkin noteraa Jukan hienot ajot kevään kisat. Suora lainaus sivuilta: J.V. was staging a french reneissance. After a series of good performances, vasta came an impressive eight on general  classification in Besseges. The result completed a remarkable turnaround in 22-year-old vasta's fortunes. Jutussa puhutaan myös, että Jukka on kevään comeback kid.

tänään jukka kirjoitti omille sivuilleen, että perusteelliset tutkimukset käynnissä.

----------


## Tombo

Suora lainaus Jukan sivuilta:"Nyt on tutkimukset saatu päätökseen. Minulta ei löytynyt candida hiivaa. Verikokeista näkyi kuitenkin, että suolistossa on vikaa. Käytännösä koko ruuansulatuselimistö on huonossa kunnossa. Siellä on synnynäisiä ongelmia sekä minun aiheuttamia. Niille ei voi tehdä muuta kuin elää niiden kanssa ja koittaa löytää oikeita ruokia joita voi syödä ongelmitta.
Tällä hetkellä on urheilun ainakin väliaikainen lopettaminen ajankohtaista. Ei ole mitään syytä jatkaa, jos pyöräilystä saa enemmän harmia kuin iloja."

Toistan itseäni, mutta toivottovasti löytyy jostain apuja ongelmiin, niin saadaan jukka takaisin iskuun!!!

----------


## NoNo

tutkimukset on ainakin tehty ja vikaraportti saatu. Parempi saada mies terveeksi kuin ajaa kisoja. Harmillista tietty varsinkin kun kausi alkoi hyvin.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/suomi/...ajaa-taas.html

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Katoin ton kanssa eilen; aivan hemmetin hieno uutinen. Toivottavasti Jukka saa XC-tatsin takaisin. Vähän on sellainen kutina, että voi olla aika terävää maastossa jos tekniikka löytyy.

Oisko paha kaksari Transalp-Touriin: J. Vastaranta ja E. Jäppinen?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

http://www.debrink-tentusscher.nl/

----------


## wanderer

Ja heti podiumille!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/think18...7603898271296/
http://www.fmciclismo.com/resultados...escantos08.pdf

----------


## Enzio

Hienoa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Kyytiä sai mm. vanhempi mäki- ja aika-ajokone Francisco 'Paco' Mancebo.

----------


## china

Hieno homma ja kova suoritus heti alkukaudesta. Saattaa olla aikaa huikeaa tulosta tiedossa jos mies pysyy terveenä.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RMlNbHDKgyw

Gironan kisasta näkyi olevan jo videokin. Bout 2.00 kohdalla näkyy ilmeisesti se Leuchsin irtiotto mitä Jukka tuolla blogissaan kertoo.

----------


## Teukka-74

> Hieno homma ja kova suoritus heti alkukaudesta. Saattaa olla aikaa huikeaa tulosta tiedossa jos mies pysyy terveenä.



Ei taida pysyä  :Irvistys: 

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/

----------


## ästidin

Tekee huonoa kattoa kuinka lahjakasta kuskia vastustaa "mystiset" terveysongelmat. Ei muutakun jaksamista Jukalle ja toivotaan että ratkaisu ongelmiin löytyy!

----------


## sarvikuono

http://pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullst...=Latest%20News

Ihan kiva Jukan haastattelu.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hyvä artikkeli. Toivottavasti Jukka pääsisi normaaliin rytmiin taas käsiksi.

----------


## Samsonite

Hyvä haastattelu tosiaan...

Jukka mainitsi jutussa itsellenikin tutun hierojan, Leo Saario. On muuten kovakourainen kaveri. Itselläni kokemusta noin 20 hieronnan edestä takavuosilta ja voin todeta, että olivat ehkä tähän astisen elämäni tuskaisimpia tunteja. Mutta kyllä mies hommansa osaa. Itselleni tuli aikoinaan myös sama diagnoosi kuin Jukallekin. Leo ihmetteli ekan kerran hierontaan tullessani, että miten pysyn edes pystyssä ilman tukea...

----------


## vetooo

*Vastarannan siirtouutinen Cyclingnewsissä kommentteineen*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vast...ith-greek-team

----------


## Kal Pedal

Onnea vaan Jukalle. Tästä se lähtee.

----------


## SeWentwenty

Toivottavasti alkaa kulkea ja eikä pistä keho enää vastaan.

----------


## NoNo

Hieno juttu ! Nuori mies kun on vielä niin mahikset on minne vaan.

----------


## J T K

Jep, tämä on vihdoinkin hyvä uutinen. Toivotaan hyvää starttia ja menestystä!

----------


## Tombo

Loistavaa!

Jukalle tsemppiä ja onneakin, että kaikki menisi suunnitelmien mukaan.

----------


## Subzero

http://www.sptableware-cycling.gr/en/index.php

----------


## o.j.

Jukka oli ehtinyt reilu viikko sitten Saariselällä starttaamaan hiihtokisaankin, eikä mitenkään huonosti hiihtänyt (36.)
http://www.inarinyritys.net/files/fis09/tulokset_2.pdf

----------


## Jani T.

Hieno juttu! Onnea vaan täältäkin!

----------


## J T K

> Jukka oli ehtinyt reilu viikko sitten Saariselällä starttaamaan hiihtokisaankin, eikä mitenkään huonosti hiihtänyt (36.)
> http://www.inarinyritys.net/files/fis09/tulokset_2.pdf



 
No ei todellakaan, vajaa pari minuuttia Jauhojärvelle ei ole ollenkaan huonosti. Taakse jääny esim. näitä kansallisen tason aktiivimiehiä vaikka kuinka ja monta.

----------


## MV

Tänään Hesarissa koko sivun juttu. Ei löytynyt maksuttomasta hs.fi:stä tosin.

----------


## Ana75

> Tänään Hesarissa koko sivun juttu. Ei löytynyt maksuttomasta hs.fi:stä tosin.



Hienoa, että Jukan juttu oli sanut niinkin paljon palstatilaa!

----------


## Marsusram

Hieno juttu. Hesari yllätti kerrankin. 
Pääsi hyvin esille muuten urheiluköyhänä päivänä ja sisältö oli sen verran hyvää ja monisäikeistä, että kannattaa ottaa talteen. Jutussa tuli esille positiivinen asenne, kannustavuus vastoinkäymisissä, vanhojen tietäjien asiantuntemus ja itseensä uskomisen tärkeys.

----------


## VesaP

Jos joku viitsisi rääpästä valokuvan ko sivusta nettiin.... Ei kait se laitonta ole jos vahingossa kamera näppäsee kuvan just sivun päällä ja vahingossa just sen kuvan sit lataa nettiin ja laittaa ihan vahingossa linkin tänne.

Kiitokset jo etukäteen!

----------


## JiiH

Anteeksi off-topic, mutta mitä tämä Gimpin screen capture -toiminto oikein tekee? Surffailin netissä ja painoin vahingossa siitä, ja se ohjelma teki jonkun tiedoston.

Onko mun tietokoneessa virus?

Edit: äh, flickr pienentää kuvan. No, kai siitä tekstistä selvän saa silti.

----------


## asb

> Edit: äh, flickr pienentää kuvan. No, kai siitä tekstistä selvän saa silti.



Picasa ei pienennä.

----------


## VesaP

> Anteeksi off-topic



Kiitokset näkötestistä! Just ja just läpäisin sen!  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja tsemppiä Jukalle tuleviin haasteisiin!! Kantsii näyttää siellä mualimalla mistä kana kusee ja suomalaiset on tehty!

----------


## equilibrium

Oli loistavaa luettavaa aamukahvin kera.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Anteeksi off-topic, mutta mitä tämä Gimpin screen capture -toiminto oikein tekee? Surffailin netissä ja painoin vahingossa siitä...



No onpas surkeaa IT-osaamista, ei pitäisi räplätä niitä tietokoneita...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Hieno juttu, asiantiedot kohdallaan ja tekstin sävy positiivinen. Pakollinen dopinglokero, joka oli kuitenkin hyvä että Jukka kiisti saaneensa koskaan d-tarjouksia. Jussi-Pekka Reponen osaa kirjoittaa hyvin, suunnitus bravuurilajinaan. Reponen on entinen teekkari, mutta valitsi journalismialan ja työskennellyt toimittajana vuosikymmenet. Toivottavasti HS:n pyöräilyosaaminen paranisi entisestään ja Reponen nousisi Tapio Keskitalon kanssa samaan ryhmään. Reposelle lienee helppo homma seurata pari pyöräilykisaa enemmän ja laji on sitten hanskassa.

----------


## KiVa

Myös Procycling-lehti on noteerannut Vastarannan paluun puolen sivun jutulla otsikolla Vasta's big greek comeback. (January 2010 -numerossa, s. 28) 

Hienoa!  :Hymy:

----------


## josku

Taitaa olla Jukka Procyclingin kestosuosikki, taisi olla jo kolmas (pieni) juttu Jukasta vuoden aikana. Toivottavasti kausi lähtee hyvin käyntiin ja jutut jatkuvat.

----------


## trauma

Eikös Jukka ollut muutama vuosi sitten Procyclingin erityissuosiossa. Muistaakseni niillä oli "merkattuna" neljä tulevaisuuden ajajaa joista taisi olla pieni juttu melkein joka lehdessä. Olikohan peräti Cunegokin samaan aikaan yksi niistä neljästä.

trauma

----------


## viller

> Eikös Jukka ollut muutama vuosi sitten Procyclingin erityissuosiossa.



Vuonna 2004 yksi ProCyclingin FabFour-nelikosta. 

Vertailun vuoksi vuonna 2009 vastaava nelikko oli Yauheni Hutarovich, Tony Martin, Jacob Fuglsang ja Martijn Maaskant.

----------


## villef

Onkos muuten Jukka aloittanut vielä kauttaan?

----------


## josku

> Onkos muuten Jukka aloittanut vielä kauttaan?



Ei ole tainnut, ainakaan Jukan blogista ei löydy mitään päivityksiä sitten marraskuun. Myös tiimin sivut ovat jämähtäneet viime vuodelle.

----------


## Tombo

Jukka myös uuden tiimin väreissä:

http://sptableware-cycling.gr/galler.../prosklisi.pdf

----------


## kexi

Tiimin kalenterista (http://www.sptableware-cycling.gr/en/calendar.php) pomittua:

24-26.3 ajettu joku paikallinen kisa Kreikassa - Sacrifice Tour.
http://www.cyclingnews.gr/?id=2954&parent=home
(Osaako joku kreikkaa?)

2.4 Route Adélie de Vitré
http://www.routeadelievitre.fr/
(Veikkanenkin on lähtölistalla)

4.4 GP de Nogent-sur-Oise
http://www.directvelo.com/direct-vel...s-engages.html

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Tiimin kalenterista (http://www.sptableware-cycling.gr/en/calendar.php) pomittua:
> 
> 24-26.3 ajettu joku paikallinen kisa Kreikassa - Sacrifice Tour.
> http://www.cyclingnews.gr/?id=2954&parent=home
> (Osaako joku kreikkaa?)



Googlen kääntäjä kertoo seuraavaa:


"Right-racing season started on the professional cycling team SP TABLEWARE, which participated in the 33rd round of Sacrifice, organized by the Football Federation of Patras. The match was held between 24-26 March. 

Our team consisting of athletes Walter Pedraza (Col), Camilo Castiblanco (Col), Christoph Springer (Ger) Jukka Vastaranta (Fin) and Greek athletes Manolis Daskalakis, George Karadzic, Risen and Bill Kourbetis Simantirakis managed to achieve almost the ultimate victories in both the etap and the overall score. 

Illustration to quote the final overall score of the individual three-day round. 

1. Camilo Castiblanco 
2. Christoph Springer 
3. George Karadzic 
4. Walter Pedraza 
6. Jukka Vastaranta 
7. Anestis Kourbetis 
20. Manolis Daskalakis 
23. Vassilis Simantirakis 

The owner of the team and coach HB Pantelis Papazoglou & George Maniatis wish to thank the organizer of the club for excellent organization of events and hospitality. "
</span></span>

----------


## viller

*Former prodigy Vastaranta back in action*

Ilmeisesti Vastarannasta on lähiaikoina juttua jossain YLEn mediassakin.

----------


## kexi

> Ilmeisesti Vastarannasta on lähiaikoina juttua jossain YLEn mediassakin.



TWD Länkenin mukaan:

Ylen Urheiluruutu oli tekemässä juttua Route  Adélie de Vitré –kisassa Ranskassa. Juttu tulee ulos joko lauantain tai  sunnuntain Urheiluruudussa. Kannattaa katsoa.

----------


## petri ok

Jukka näyttäis kisaavan lauantaina 17.4.2010 Tour de Finistere UCI luokitus 1.1. kisassa seuraavaksi. 

Ei tietä onko kisasta striimiä.

osallistujat

----------


## villef

Estonian Cycling Weekendin kilpailunjohtaja kertoi Jukan joukkueen tulevan ajamaan Tallinnaan ja Tartoon.
Samaten mukana ovat luultavasti mm. CKT tmit - Champion System (Jaan Kirsipuu ja Mart Ojavee), Kalev Chocolate, Katjuša Kontinentaal, ISD Kontinentaal, Miche Pro Cycling (Michael Rasmussen). Taaramäe 99% varmuudella mukana, Cofidis ei tule, joten Rein ajanee Viron maajoukkueen paidassa.

----------


## kexi

CQ:n mukaan Jukan sopimus SP Tablewaressa on päättynyt. 
Aihe sattui silmään CQ:n foorumissa. 
Foorumissa mainittu UCI:n sivu, johon spekulaatio perustuu.
Mahtaako tieto pitää paikkansa?

SPT ajoi juuri Luxemburgissa Flèche du Sud:n. 
Siellä Jukka ei ainakaan ollut mukana.

----------


## viller

http://www.sptableware-cycling.gr/en/our_roster.php

Ei löydy enää nimeä joukkueen rosterista.

----------


## -Timppa-

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/

----------


## Tombo

Siitä se taas lähtee. Toivottavasti terveyttä ja motivaatiota riittää!

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/

----------


## kexi

Videoraportti Open de España kisasta 31.5.2010 (espanjaksi).
Jukankin kommentteja mukana...

----------


## leecher

Eipä tainnut tehot riittää maantiekisoihin

----------


## erkkk

> Eipä tainnut tehot riittää maantiekisoihin



Niin, tuossa maastopyöräilyssähän ei tehoa tarvita juuri ollenkaan verrattuna maantiepyöräilyyn...  :Leveä hymy:  Kaiken mualiman lökäpöksyjäkin pyörii kisoissa.

----------


## OJ

Joo ei siitä Jukastakaan ikinä mitään tullut... :Vink:

----------


## kaakko

Hyvin on Jukka jatkanut maastokauttaan Espanjassa: http://vastaranta.typepad.com/

----------


## kontio

> Eipä tainnut tehot riittää maantiekisoihin



Juuei, kuten ei hiihtoonkaan kun kaikkia nykypäivän maajoukkuemiehiä aikanaan ladulla kyykytti...

Hienoa, että kulkee. Kerran  viikossa koko talven kytännyt blogipäivityksiä, eikä niitä tainnut tulla kertaakaan  :Irvistys:  no nyt tulee ja positiivisa sellaisia!

----------


## Deve

Miksei Jukkaa otettu maajoukkueeseen? Eihän nuo nykyiset "miehet" jaksa ees maaliin asti hiihdellä

----------


## DzeiDzei

Onko Jukalla tossa kisapyörässä SLX kammet? Näköjään ku on riittävän kova jampaa niin ei tartte olla pyörässä mitään hipo-osia.

----------


## Deve

> Onko Jukalla tossa kisapyörässä SLX kammet? Näköjään ku on riittävän kova jampaa niin ei tartte olla pyörässä mitään hipo-osia.



Kiekoilla taitaa olla eniten merkitystä pyörän osista suorituskykyyn. Sillä ei kauheasti mitään merkitystä oo onko sulla jotkut ultrakevyet hillarikammet vai painavat alumiinikammet, vaikka kammet onkin pyöriviä massoja niin ei ne pyöri niin nopeasti että siinä saatais juurikaan mitään hyötyä. Kun FSA sponssas CSC/Saxolle osia niin muut käytti hiilarikampia mut Fabian halus Gossamerit..Ja kovaahan se meni.

----------


## DzeiDzei

> Kiekoilla taitaa olla eniten merkitystä pyörän osista suorituskykyyn. Sillä ei kauheasti mitään merkitystä oo onko sulla jotkut ultrakevyet hillarikammet vai painavat alumiinikammet, vaikka kammet onkin pyöriviä massoja niin ei ne pyöri niin nopeasti että siinä saatais juurikaan mitään hyötyä. Kun FSA sponssas CSC/Saxolle osia niin muut käytti hiilarikampia mut Fabian halus Gossamerit..Ja kovaahan se meni.



Offtopic: Joo ei varmaan suurta merkitystä ole millaiset kammet sulla on kiinni pyörässä, mutta vähän se aiheuttaa epäluettavuustekijöitä omaan pyöräprojektiin. Miten mä perustelen hallitukselle, että mä tartten nuo XTR kammet, jotka maksaa 3 kertaa enemmän kuin nuo joita Suomen kovin XC-kuski käyttää?

Ontopic: Jokatapauksessa tuosta tulee sellainen mielikuva, että Jukka tullu Jopolla kisoihin ja pistäny sillä luun kurkkuun.

----------


## MacGyver

Onko tuossa Jukan pyörässä muuten tuubi- vai clincher-vanteet?

----------


## pööräilijä

> Onko tuossa Jukan pyörässä muuten tuubi- vai clincher-vanteet?



Clincherit. Ne on Reynoldsin kuitukiekot jossa on Vredestein Tiger Claw XC taittuvat kumit kiinni. Ikinä kuullukkaa moisista renkaista  :Nolous:

----------


## villef

> Clincherit. Ne on Reynoldsin kuitukiekot jossa on Vredestein Tiger Claw XC taittuvat kumit kiinni. Ikinä kuullukkaa moisista renkaista



Aika kovaa noilla renkailla mennään jo Pohjoismaissakin, Suomeen ei vissiin tuotu pariin vuoteen ihan virallisesti..

----------


## o.j.

Jukka taisi ajaa Cannondale-aikaan Vredesteinillä, liekö sieltä jäänyt hyviä muistoja? Itselläkin ollut muutamat Vredesteinit, viimeiset tilasin CRC:stä mutta nyt sielläkin hinnat nousseet. Ei kaikkein kevyimmät renkaat mutta litkutus onnistuu helposti. Voisi sanoa tubeless-readyiksi.

Ja asiaakin, mukava lukea Jukan hyvistä otteista monien vaikeuksien jälkeen!

----------


## kaakko

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/ Hyvin on Jukalla kisat jatkuneet Espanjassa. Nyt on uusi pyöräkin alla, Sram XX-osilla, joten ehkä joillakin on nyt helpompi selittää päivittämisen tarvetta kotona  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MakeK

Kerrassaan upeaa luettavaa nuo Jukan edesottamukset Espanjassa! Onnittelut Jukalle hienosta kisoista ja voitoista!
Mies alkaa varmasti olla kuumaa kamaa ammattilaispiireissä, joten mielenkiinnolla odotellaan mahdollisia uutisia ammattilaistallimarkkinoilta.

Go Jukka Go!

-Make

----------


## kexi

Raportti viime sunnuntain (20.6.2010) kisasta.

----------


## stoki

> Kerrassaan upeaa luettavaa nuo Jukan edesottamukset Espanjassa! Onnittelut Jukalle hienosta kisoista ja voitoista!
> Mies alkaa varmasti olla kuumaa kamaa ammattilaispiireissä, joten mielenkiinnolla odotellaan mahdollisia uutisia ammattilaistallimarkkinoilta.
> 
> Go Jukka Go!
> 
> -Make



Komppaan! Hyvin Jukka on kyl vetänyt. Huomaa et potenttiaalia kyllä löytyy kunhan mies vain on kunnossa ja saa ajaa kykyjensä mukaan.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Huh, aika kova sijoitus Maratonin EM-kisoissa!Jukka ajanut hienosti neljänneksi!

http://www.sdam.it/pubblico/evento-c...idEvento=18398

Jotain kisaraportin tynkää tuolla: http://www.gunnritamarathon.com/mtb-...ews.php?pid=17

----------


## wanderer

Hyvää vauhtia kohti mtb-sopparia! Niin sitä pitää.

----------


## MakeK

Nähtävästi Jukka oli päässyt starttamaan eturivistä. Ennakkotunnelmissa Jukka arveli  joutuvansa takariviin. Hyvä näin!

"with 8 riders in pole position: the Austrian Lakata, the French Dietsch, the Italian National Champion Mirko Celestino, the Swiss riders Huber and Buchli, the Estonian National Champion Oras and the Finnish Vastaranta."

Upea nousu takaisin huipulle ja toivottavati näitä uutisia saadaan lukea jatkossakin!

-Make

----------


## Sianluka

Hienosti ajettu, tässä kommetteja lisää kisasta http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/eur...ips-cc/results

----------


## SRAM

Se mikä tässä ainakin itseäni harmittaa on se, että jos Jukka olisi alusta asti ajanut pelkästään maastoa, voisi Julien Absalonin paikalla olla nyt Jukka Vastaranta. Jukka on fyysisiltä ominaisuuksiltaan ihan käsittämätön maastolahjakkuus.

----------


## roadking

Suomesta on tullut kuningaskunta  :Hymy: 

http://www.mikatiming.de/cms_data/e2king_8ffe2008.pdf

Jukka ja Pia johtavat molemmat sarjojaan

----------


## jaakkoso

Mahtavaa ajoa Jukalta!! Tänään siis selvä etappivoitto ja siirtyminen yksin kisan kärkeen. Tässä vielä kokonaistilanne kahden etapin jälkeen http://www.mikatiming.de/cms_data/ge...g_ee5b48c4.pdf

----------


## Talisker

Tänäänkin voitto ja koko kisa kotiin ylivoimaisesti.
Onneksi olkoon, Jukka!
http://www.mikatiming.de/cms_data/e3tour_9feeb5e4.pdf
Pia vielä ylivoimaisemmin naisten ykkönen.
Onnea Pia!

----------


## NoNo

Isot onnittelut molemmille. Tiukka 3 päiväinen puristus (10km nousua yhteensä ?). Hyviä uutisia jatkossa lisää toivotaan.

----------


## stoki

Mies on kyllä iskussa, ei voi muuta sanoa! ...Kuten myös yhtälailla Piankin.

----------


## Talisker

Katsokaapa tätä:
Trek-Brentjens  MTB Racing Team powered by Milka, uusi tiimini*
*http://vastaranta.typepad.com/

----------


## stoki

> Katsokaapa tätä:
> Trek-Brentjens  MTB Racing Team powered by Milka, uusi tiiminihttp://vastaranta.typepad.com/



Hieno homma! Ja erityisen hienoksi homman tekee se, että paikka on tullut pelkästään ajamalla. Onnea vaan Jukalle!

----------


## vetooo

Varsin laaja Cyclingnewsin juttu Jukasta.

----------


## Sianluka

Hieno juttu, että Jukka löysi tallin.

----------


## asb

> Hieno juttu, että Jukka löysi tallin.



Ja että talli löysi Jukan.  :Hymy:

----------


## MakeK

Nyt on virallista tietoa tiimin sivuillakin:

http://www.mountainbikeracingteam.com/en

----------


## Kal Pedal

Itse olisin mielellläni nähnyt Jukan menestyvän maantiepyöräilyssä, mutta oikein hyvä näin.

----------


## Mikko Kivi

Loistavaa !!! Tämä oli hienoin kotimainen pyöräily-uutinen pitkästä aikaa !

----------


## p-olkisin

> Itse olisin mielellläni nähnyt Jukan menestyvän maantiepyöräilyssä, mutta oikein hyvä näin.



Eiku näin on just hyvä! Nyt vaan onnea ja menestystä!

----------


## OJ

> Hieno homma! Ja erityisen hienoksi homman tekee se, että paikka on tullut pelkästään ajamalla. Onnea vaan Jukalle!



Niin voiko Jukan tapauksessa nyt enää puhua paikan tulleen pelkästään ajamalla. Kun noita maastotiimejä on melko harvassa (?), niin suhteet auttavat aina.

Mutta hyvä näin, ehkä se maasto on Jukan juttu vaikka maantielläkin pyörä kulkee tarvittaessa. Tohon Absalon kommenttiin, että ehkä maastopuolella ei ole samanlaisia mahdollisuuksia ammattimaiseen urheilemiseen kuin maantiellä? Jukkahan ajoi tosi vahvasti maastossa ennen maantietouhuja ja silti maantieltä löytyi se mahdollisuus mennä eteenpäin.

----------


## wanderer

HS.fi noteeraa!

----------


## SRAM

> Mutta hyvä näin, ehkä se maasto on Jukan juttu vaikka maantielläkin pyörä kulkee tarvittaessa. Tohon Absalon kommenttiin, että ehkä maastopuolella ei ole samanlaisia mahdollisuuksia ammattimaiseen urheilemiseen kuin maantiellä? Jukkahan ajoi tosi vahvasti maastossa ennen maantietouhuja ja silti maantieltä löytyi se mahdollisuus mennä eteenpäin.




Muistan Jukan joskus sanoneen, että valitsi maantien, koska siellä on "kaikki suurempaa". Mikä tietysti pitää paikkansa. Uskon, että maastoammattilaisuus olisi ollut yhtä lailla mahdollista. Maastossa on siinä mielessä helpompi menestyä (jos on kunnossa), koska voi ajaa aina vain ainoastaan itselleen eikä tarvitse olla apukuskina. Jukka on myös teknisesti äärimmäisen taitava, se ei tule maantiellä oikein esille  :Hymy:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Siinä olisikin mielenkiintoinen etappi jos Tour de Francen yksi etapeista olisi 40km alamäki teknisellä, mutkikkaalla tiellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mikko Kivi

> Siinä olisikin mielenkiintoinen etappi jos Tour de Francen yksi etapeista olisi 40km alamäki teknisellä, mutkikkaalla tiellä.



Onhan vastaavia joskus ollutkin. Ainakin vuoden 1987 Girossa oli "downhill" TT-etappi (Poggio-San Remo)...

----------


## DzeiDzei

Jukka 46. ensimmäisessä maailmancupin XCO -kisassaan. Ihan hyvin, kun joutu takarivistä lähteen.

http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...UyMTM&LangId=1

edit. katso kohta UCI World Cup #4

----------


## 2,5i V6

http://www.mountainbikeracingteam.co...etersma-strong

----------


## JanneR

Rata vielä näytti freecasterin kuvissa semmoiselta, että oli aika pirun pahoja paikkoja ja porukka talutti tosi paljon. Tuohon lähtöpaikkaan nähden aivan mahtava suoritus!

----------


## pööräilijä

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/suomi/...a-ajatell.html

Heti kun saadaan mies ja puitteet kuntoon niin kotimaassa hoidetaan asiat takas entiselleen.  :Vihainen:

----------


## m e r k s

Hölmöltä kuulostaa.

----------


## wanderer

Tuo XCO SM-ajankohtahan oli lukittu jo kevättalvella, että ei siltä osin kovinkaan uusi asia.
Mutta se, mitä ongelmia se (voi) aiheuttaa, tuli varmasti monelle yllätyksenä. Eihän tuolle enää tässä vaiheessa mitään voi, harmillista!

----------


## TMS

Miten se on tässä maassa niin vaikea järjestää kisoja samalla aikataululla kuin muualla maailmassa? Luulisi että tärkeintä on saada podiumille maan parhaat ja sitä myöten miehiä/naisia maailmalle. Jos ajankohta ei ynnä muut sijoille ajaville sovi niin voi voi... Eikö löydy luottoa siihen että täältäkin voisi joku joskus pärjätä? Ihme toimintaa! Kyllä harmittaa Jukan puolesta!

----------


## OJ

Niin...suomesta on aina tullut kaljasta pitäviä entisiä kilpapyöräilijöitä.

Mutta tsemppiä Jukalle. Ei varmaan kannata enää laskea mitään esim. SM-kisojen varaan.

----------


## buhvalo

Ei noin negatiivisti. SPU on kaukaa viisas, onhan se hianoo kun suomipaita ohittelee puoliporukkaa kisasta toiseen.  :Vink:

----------


## OJ

> Ei noin negatiivisti. SPU on kaukaa viisas, onhan se hianoo kun suomipaita ohittelee puoliporukkaa kisasta toiseen.



Niin...Suomen marttacupissa...

----------


## buhvalo

No eiköö maailmalla. Suomessa taitaa olla pari kaveria samassa kategoriassa jukan kanssa. Maailmalla riittää selkiä kiinniotettavaksi kun varmistetaan startti viimeisestä ruudusta. :Leveä hymy:  Finland, zero points.

----------


## leecher

Mitä noista tirisemään, eikös herran pitänyt kisata tämä kesä maantiepyörällä alunperin?

----------


## OJ

> No eiköö maailmalla. Suomessa taitaa olla pari kaveria samassa kategoriassa jukan kanssa. Maailmalla riittää selkiä kiinniotettavaksi kun varmistetaan startti viimeisestä ruudusta. Finland, zero points.



Jossain vaiheessa ne freelancerin rahat vaan loppuu kesken eikä silloin reissata maailmancuppia. Tietty junnumpana jaksaa reissata fillaripummina ja vaikka telttailla, mutta jossain vaiheessa alkaa toivomaan inhimillisempiä oloja.

Ei tässä nyt edes ole yhdestä kuskista kyse vaan siitä, että jokainen potentiaalinen isoihin kisoihin osallistuva Suomi-kuski kärsii tämmösistä kalenterikämmeistä. Tietty Jukalla kusahtaa vielä pahemmin kun olisi muuten puitteet kunnossa, mutta tämän takia menee ainakin kaksi hyvää kisaa ketuiksi.

----------


## Ola

Voi myös kysyä, miksi Suomenmestarin pisteet nollataan ennen Sm-kisoja.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Jossain vaiheessa ne freelancerin rahat vaan loppuu kesken eikä silloin reissata maailmancuppia. Tietty junnumpana jaksaa reissata fillaripummina ja vaikka telttailla, mutta jossain vaiheessa alkaa toivomaan inhimillisempiä oloja.
> 
> Ei tässä nyt edes ole yhdestä kuskista kyse vaan siitä, että jokainen potentiaalinen isoihin kisoihin osallistuva Suomi-kuski kärsii tämmösistä kalenterikämmeistä. Tietty Jukalla kusahtaa vielä pahemmin kun olisi muuten puitteet kunnossa, mutta tämän takia menee ainakin kaksi hyvää kisaa ketuiksi.



Olen ihaa samaa mieltä että on harmittavaa kun kuitenkin vuosikausia menestyksen eteen hommia tehnyt mies menettää menestymismahdollisuuden kansallisten kisojen ajankohdan vuoksi. En tiedä miten iso itse järjestävä taho on, ja kuka milloinkin vastaa käytännön järjestelyistä, mutta jos maantie-SM kisat on järjestettävä UCI:n sääntöjen mukaisesti kesäkuun lopussa, voi pienellä porukalla tulla kiire järjestää viimeisen päälle XCO-SM pari viikkoa myöhemmin.

Olisikohan 2011 -vuodesta lähtien yhdistää pyöräilyn SM-kisojen kaikki lajit samaan tapahtumaviikonloppuun? Lisää porukkaa, sponsoreille parempaa näkyvyyttä, ja yhdellä organisaatiolla hommat kuntoon. Synergiaetuja luulisi löytyvän... 

Kaksi kisaa viimeisestä ruudusta on tietenkin harmi, mutta nyt kun on löytynyt ammattimainen tiimi jolla on luottoa Jukan tekemisiin, ei vielä kannattaisi alkaa kaljamieheksi. 

SPU:n kömmähdyksestä huolimatta, Jukan tulevaisuus lienee valoisampi kuin pitkään aikaan.

----------


## villef

Niin, siis SPUhan on yhtä kuin jäsenseurat. Jukan ja Carinan seuratkin olisivat voineet aukaista suunsa. Mutta valitettavaa on, että edes siellä ei taideta tietää tällaista.
Me kun tehdään tätä harrustustoimintana, muissa maissa se on ammattimaista.

Onhan tuo ikävää/katastrofi, mutta miten ei muka ole mahdollista saada niitä pisteitä pysymään seuraaviin SM-kisoihin asti?

Tosi asia on se, että maantiellä kuskien mielenkiinto on aina loppunut SM-kisoihin. Onko XCOssa yritetty tätä estää viemällä SM-kisat kauemmaksi? Tai antamalla seuraavan tavoitteen XCOta ajaville maantiekuskeille, ja toivottu siten saatavan lisää kuskeja XCOssa viivalle?

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Niin, siis *SPUhan on yhtä kuin jäsenseurat*. Jukan ja Carinan seuratkin olisivat voineet aukaista suunsa. Mutta valitettavaa on, että edes siellä ei taideta tietää tällaista.
> Me kun tehdään tätä harrustustoimintana, muissa maissa se on ammattimaista.
> 
> Onhan tuo ikävää/katastrofi, mutta miten ei muka ole mahdollista saada niitä pisteitä pysymään seuraaviin SM-kisoihin asti?
> 
> Tosi asia on se, että maantiellä kuskien mielenkiinto on aina loppunut SM-kisoihin. Onko XCOssa yritetty tätä estää viemällä SM-kisat kauemmaksi? Tai antamalla seuraavan tavoitteen XCOta ajaville maantiekuskeille, ja toivottu siten saatavan lisää kuskeja XCOssa viivalle?



Näin vähän arvelinkin. Ehkä Jukankin pitäisi siirtyä TWD Länkeniin.  :Vink:  

Sinänsä kilpailukauden tapahtumien vetovoiman keinotekoinen nosto, tuntuu olevan toimintatapa (jos näin tosiaan on), joka on täysin päälaellaan. 

Varmasti kuskien mielestä olisi mielenkiintoista ajaa kisoja, mikäli niissä olisi jotain muutakin jaossa kuin nimi listalle jollain nettifoorumilla. Eiköhän kuskienkin mielessä ole pidemmän tähtäimen laajempikin menestys. Jos ainoastaan SM-kisoilla on kansainvälisesti statusta, jonka sijoitukset auttavat hankkimaan sponsoreita ja heiltä elantoa, on selvä että vuoden huippukunto kannattaa tähdätä siihen. 

Miten voisi yhdistää olemassaolevat resurssit, ja saada kehitettyä toimintaa uusilla ideoilla? Jukkaakin harmittaa varmasti ohi suun menevät tulot (hänen mainitsemat 20-60.000€).

Kyllä kisoja ajaisi enemmänkin kuskeja, mikäli palkintorahat olisivat riittävät jotta niillä voisi osittain elää. Onko Suomessa sääntöjen mukaan mahdollista tarjota tuntuvia rahapalkintoja kuskeille? 

Kun kerran Suomessa on niin törkeän kylmä, niin miksi joku taho ei hankkisi vähän isompaa sponsoria, pistäisi kunnon palkintorahat pöytään, ja järjestäisi talvi-kisoja, jossa XCO:ta ajettaisiin lumella ja johon kutsuttaisiin maastopyöräilyn isot nimet. Kääntäisi Suomen sääolojen ikuisen kirouksen ainutlaatuiseksi tapahtumaksi, joka toisi talven keskelle kisameininkiä. Maailman lehdistö muutenkin kirjoittaa mielummin eukonkantokisoista, ja saappaanheitosta, kuin esim. Suomen SM-kisojen tuloksista. 

No, ihan liikaa off-topicia, mutta toivotaan että Jukan motivaatio ei tästä "ankkurista selässä" tipu, vaan näkee kömmähdyksen ohi. Vielä kuukausi sitten homma pyöri hänenkin osalta ilma pro-sopimusta, joten eteenpäin kuitenkin on menty monta askelta, vaikka yksi isompi takapakki tulikin eteen.

----------


## asb

saisinko nopean yhteenvedon tästä hämmingistä? Känny ei avaa Jukan blogia. Kiitti etukäteen!

----------


## pyöräpoika

Ikävä tilanne tosiaan... Toisaalta, jos vaan Jukka saa pidettyä tiimipaikan ja pysyy terveenä niin pari kautta keskittymistä xco:hon ja uskon että Jukalla on mahdollisuuksia vaikka mihin. Ehkäpä saataisiin suomessakin maastopyöräilyä hieman nousuun jos vaikka naisissa ja miehissä olis edustus olympialaisissa?

----------


## villef

> saisinko nopean yhteenvedon tästä hämmingistä? Känny ei avaa Jukan blogia. Kiitti etukäteen!



Elikkä Jukalla oli UCI-pisteitä 100 heti valmiina kun oli maan mestari (samaten Carinalla).
Muualla on pidetty maan mestaruuskisat tiettynä päivänä, Suomessa ei. Sinä päivänä on sitten nollaantunut edellisen vuoden maan mestarien pisteet. Eli Jukka (ja Carina) ovat ilman pisteitä MC-lähdöissä, joka tarkoittaa suunnilleen viimeistä riviä.
Ilman pisteitä ovat seuraaviin Suomenmestaruuskisoihin asti eli elokuun loppuun, koska tämän vuoden maan mestari saa ne tietyt pisteet (100). Joten Jukalla menee 2 MC-kisaa ns. *ituiksi tuon takia.

----------


## 2,5i V6

Muutama pykälä parannusta edelliseen WC-kisaan. Nyt Jukka ajoi sijalle 42.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/mtb...ountry/results

----------


## A R:nen

XCO:ssa maailmancupin sijalla 42 saa muuten jo 26 ranking-pistettä. Olympialaisten maapaikka on kyllä käytännössä lähes mahdotonta saada yhden kuskin pisteillä (kansallisten mestaruuskisojen pakollisten pisteiden lisäksi), ja 2012 olympialaisia varten niitä pisteitä olisi pitänyt kerätä jo koko tämä (ja ensi) kausi...

----------


## 8 1/2

Miten lähtöpaikka mc-kisoissa määräytyy? Jukkahan on jo mc-tuloksissa 69. tilalla eli luulisi ettei ihan takarivistä enää joudu lähtemään.

----------


## A R:nen

Ensin maailmancupin 60 (naiset 40) parasta maailmancupin pisteiden mukaan, sitten kymmenen parasta U23 ja loput yleisen rankingin mukaan.

----------


## 8 1/2

Ok, jos miehen vauhti on jatkossakin tätä luokkaa niin kohtahan se Jukka on jo siellä 60 parhaan joukossa. Hieno seurata kaverin maastouran etenemistä, kyllä se siitä lähtee rullaamaan kun alkuvaikeudet on voitettu

----------


## DzeiDzei

Ens viikonlopun Maraton MM-kisoihin Jukka pääsee starttaamaan numerolla 12. (offtopic: Pia numerolla 6 ja Carina #16)

Minkälainen arvostus noilla maratonkisoilla on isojen poikien keskuudessa? Ihmetyttää vaan ku Ranskalla vain yksi edustaja, Absalon ei ole rivissä ja Espanjallakaan ei ole kuin kolme jamppaa lähdössä. Eikö Olympia-kuskit viitsi ajaa sivulajissa?

----------


## asb

> Miten lähtöpaikka mc-kisoissa määräytyy? Jukkahan on jo mc-tuloksissa 69. tilalla eli luulisi ettei ihan takarivistä enää joudu lähtemään.



UCI:n MC-rankingeissa Jukka on Maratonissa sijalla 10 ja XC:ssä 486. Mistä tämä 69?

----------


## 2,5i V6

> Ens viikonlopun Maraton MM-kisoihin Jukka pääsee starttaamaan numerolla 12. (offtopic: Pia numerolla 6 ja Carina #16)
> 
> Minkälainen arvostus noilla maratonkisoilla on isojen poikien keskuudessa? Ihmetyttää vaan ku Ranskalla vain yksi edustaja, Absalon ei ole rivissä ja Espanjallakaan ei ole kuin kolme jamppaa lähdössä. Eikö Olympia-kuskit viitsi ajaa sivulajissa?



Olisiko XCO/XCM -suhde vähän sama kuin RR/TT? ...eli XCM:ssä ja TT:ssä kärki on kyllä pirun terävä, mutta ei läheskään yhtä laaja kuin "kuninkuuslajeissa".

----------


## DzeiDzei

> Olisiko XCO/XCM -suhde vähän sama kuin RR/TT? ...eli XCM:ssä ja TT:ssä kärki on kyllä pirun terävä, mutta ei läheskään yhtä laaja kuin "kuninkuuslajeissa".



No viime viikonlopun Val di Solen TOP3 kuskit ovat kaikki pois MM-kisoista, vaikka olis voinu kuvitella että jokainen (SCHURTER, ABSALON ja VOGEL) heistä olisi voinut tavoitella ykköspaikkaa maratoninkin MM-kisoissa. Huippu RR kuskit eivät yleensä ole mitaliehdokkaita TT kisoissa, joten siltä osin ei niin osuva vertaus.

----------


## A R:nen

> UCI:n MC-rankingeissa Jukka on Maratonissa sijalla 10 ja XC:ssä 486. Mistä tämä 69?



Nuo ovat ranking-listan sijoituksia, XCO:n maailmancupin (löytyy UCI:n sivuilta maailmancup-osastolta) sijoitus on tuo 69.

----------


## ar

> Muutama pykälä parannusta edelliseen WC-kisaan. Nyt Jukka ajoi sijalle 42.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/mtb...ountry/results



Vähän offaria, mutta täältä pääsee katsomaan itse kisankin http://freecaster.tv/uci-mtb-world-c...ole-men-replay

----------


## Kat

[QUOTE=villef;1446861]Niin, siis SPUhan on yhtä kuin jäsenseurat. Jukan ja Carinan seuratkin olisivat voineet aukaista suunsa. Mutta valitettavaa on, että edes siellä ei taideta tietää tällaista.
Me kun tehdään tätä harrustustoimintana, muissa maissa se on ammattimaista.

Tuota,.....eikös joku SPU:ssa ole ollut tietoinen muiden maiden mestaruuskisojen ajankohdista? Nimittäin maantieajon SM-kisat olivat samana päivänä kuin muissa Euroopan maissa. Aikaisemmin on ollut yhteisvkonloppu linja-ajolle ja tempolle mutta nyt tempo-SM on vasta 4.9. Aivan varmasti ajankohdan päättämisessä on mietitty esim. Jussin tai Kellun rankingpisteitä ja osallistumismahdollisuuksia. Seura Suomessa on pojilla TWD, eli tuo kommentti seuranvaihdosta Suomessa ei ollut ihan huono? SPU:ssa lajit eivät taida olla samalla viivalla, vai onko tosiaan kyse seurojen lobbaustaidoista?

----------


## A R:nen

Kyllähän ne XCO:n SM-kisat olisi varmasti heinäkuussakin voitu pitää jos joku seura ne olisi halunnut silloin järjestää (ja toivottavasti ensi vuonna niin tapahtuukin; nyt on kai menty vähän vanhan mallin mukaan eikä viime vuosina suomalaisia ole maailmalla ihan hirveästi nimenomaan XCO-kisoissa näkynyt niin että tämä olisi aiemmin huomattu todelliseksi ongelmaksi). Eikä tuo maantiekisojen pitäminen juhannuksenakaan ihan niin selvä asia ollut, yhtenä seurauksena tuosta on sitten juuri tuo tempon ajaminen eri ajankohtana.

----------


## NoNo

no nyt tuli sija 92 :
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/uci...rathon/results

----------


## Nailoni

Mitähän sielä on käynyt kun Jukka kuitenkin voitti EM-kisoissa tuon Albanin ollen 4. ja Alban 5.
Nyt kävi niin että jukka jäi 40 minsaa hänestä. Eli on täytynyt olla huonoa tuuria matkassa tai todella huono päivä..?

----------


## pööräilijä

Jukka oli jossain 44min kohdalla kisassa toisena. Sitten seuraavaan väliaikaan tulikin takapakkia 92 sijaa. Välinerikko on todennäköisin, sillä eroo mittauspisteillä ei ollut kuin tunti suurinpiirtein. Jos kiekko rikkoutuu ja sais uuden niin, voisi selittää eron. Tuskin pelkkä sisäkumin vaihto noin paljoa tiputtaa. 

44.35    2.¦ 2:22.21   99.¦ 1:04.37   94.¦   15.16   77.¦    3.31   93.¦ 3:06.56   90.¦ 4:11.34   92.¦ 4:26.50   92.¦          . Ensin aika, sitten sijoitus. matkaa ei kerrota. Ja muutenkin sekasin noi ajat :Nolous: 

Tossa olis noi väliajat, lähtö oli ilmeisen heikko ellei surkea, mutta sitten alkoi nousu, ja loppui  :Irvistys:

----------


## Nailoni

Nyt oli tullut blogiin kiroitusta. Ei ollut pyörä hajonnut vaan mies. No ei se aina lähde! Huonoja päiviä sattuu.

----------


## xtrainer80

Jukka on ilmeisesti osallistumassa XC SM-kisoihin? Kuinkahan ylivoimaista vauhtia mies pitää? Veikkaisin että Henkka (lienee kakkossuosikki) ei välttämättä niin hirmuisesti jää, tuntee kuitenki reitin varmasti paljon paremmin.

----------


## MakeK

> Jukka on ilmeisesti osallistumassa XC SM-kisoihin? Kuinkahan ylivoimaista vauhtia mies pitää? Veikkaisin että Henkka (lienee kakkossuosikki) ei välttämättä niin hirmuisesti jää, tuntee kuitenki reitin varmasti paljon paremmin.



Pitää muistaa että myös Jukka on teknisesti äärimmäisen taitava ajaja. Henkalla tietty kotirataetu, mutta uskon et ilman teknisiä ongelmia Jukka tulee tuon kisan hoitamaan reilulla marginaalilla (n. 10-15min?).  Mielenkiintoista nähdä lähteekö Jukka kisaan jäykällä vai täysnotkulla.

t:Make

----------


## xtrainer80

> Pitää muistaa että myös Jukka on teknisesti äärimmäisen taitava ajaja. Henkalla tietty kotirataetu, mutta uskon et ilman teknisiä ongelmia Jukka tulee tuon kisan hoitamaan reilulla marginaalilla (n. 10-15min?).  Mielenkiintoista nähdä lähteekö Jukka kisaan jäykällä vai täysnotkulla.



Saattaapi olla, tänään selviää kuinka käy. Toivotaan että mitään vaurioita ei satu tässä kisassa. 

Jukka oli näköjään ilmoittautunut myös Finlandiaan, mukavaa että miestä nähdään kotimaan kisoissakin.

----------


## Shamus

Jäykällä ajoi... ja voitti!

----------


## xtrainer80

Onnea vaan, kyllä se jäykkiskin lujaa menee tekijämiehen ollessa ohjaimissa.  :Hymy:  

~5 min oli näköjään ero Henkkaan.

----------


## MakeK

Onnittelut Jukalle! 
Ero ei kasvanut ihan niin isoksi kuin ajattelin... mut riittävästi kuitenkin.

 -Make

----------


## wanderer

> Onnittelut Jukalle! 
> Ero ei kasvanut ihan niin isoksi kuin ajattelin... mut riittävästi kuitenkin.
> 
>  -Make



Tokihan paikallisten pitää mennä lujaa, jos rata on räätälöity "itselle" ja sitä treenattu vielä vuoden verran. Siitäkin huolimatta kovin kuski voitti  :Vink: 
Ns. samalta viivalta 10-15 min ero ei varmaankaan olisi ollut mahdoton.

----------


## 2,5i V6

Toi Jukan Trek on pikkasen näpsäkän näköinen!!

----------


## kijas

> Tokihan paikallisten pitää mennä lujaa, jos rata on räätälöity "itselle" ja sitä treenattu vielä vuoden verran. Siitäkin huolimatta kovin kuski voitti 
> Ns. samalta viivalta 10-15 min ero ei varmaankaan olisi ollut mahdoton.



Eipä tuo rata mitenkään ollu räätälöity Henrille. Jos rata ois ollu räätälöity hänelle ni oltais jätetty pois nousut joissa Jukka sitä eroa teki ja jätetty enemmän tasaista sekä enemmän tuota maastoa jossa Henri pystyi jättämään Jukkaa. Nythän reilu kolmasosa radasta oli latupohja/hiekkatieylämäkeä. Eikä niillä maasto-osuuksilla ollu mitään ihmeellistä, pari kohtaa jossa taidolla pysty voittaa muutaman sekunnin. Harraste-sarjan kakkonen joka on harrastanut lajia 3kk ajoi radan ilman jalkautumisia joten ei tuo nyt niin hirveän vaikea ollut. Oisit tullu ajamaan ni tietäisit millanen tuo rata oli.

Ja tuosta samalta viivalta lähtemisellä ni eivät molemmat kyllä lähteneet samalta viivalta kun Henri hääräs kaks päivää ennen kisaa molemmat päivät radalla merkintöjen ja muiden asioiden hoitamisessa. Vaikea tankata kun pitää pyöriä metsässä. Ja miksi Henri oli siellä hääräämässä ja kuluttamassa tärkeää energiaa? Koska muuten kisoista ei ois tullu läheskään yhtä hyvin hoidetut. Hän siis uhrasi omaa suorituskykyään jotta kisat saataisi järjestettyä mallikkaasti. Jaloa toimintaa jos multa kysytään. En osaa sanoa kumpi ois vieny jos molemmat ois päässy valmistautumaan kunnolla, luulen että ero ois ainakin ollu huomattavasti pienempi.

Hieno suoritus silti Jukalta, päivän kunto oli hänellä kovempi. Harmittaa vaan ettei Henri voinut valmistautua kunnolla näin tärkeään kisaan, nyt ei saatu esille ihan koko totuutta.

----------


## Igor Pavlovits

> nyt ei saatu esille ihan koko totuutta.



Aika varma olet tuosta. Aika helppo keksiä itselle tai tuntemalleen kaverille tekosyitä miksei tänään pärjännyt mutta mistä tiedät minkä vaikeuksien kanssa vastustaja on taistellut?

----------


## kijas

> Aika varma olet tuosta. Aika helppo keksiä itselle tai tuntemalleen kaverille tekosyitä miksei tänään pärjännyt mutta mistä tiedät minkä vaikeuksien kanssa vastustaja on taistellut?



Jukan vaikeuksista en tosiaan tiedä mitään, siinä olet ihan oikeassa. Tekosyitä en ole kuitenkaan keksinyt, siinä olet väärässä. Onhan se selvä että harvemmin kellään on omasta mielestään täydellinen kisa, aina löytyy jotain joka omasta mielestä meni/menee huonosti. Välillä löytyy kuitenkin asioita jotka menevät selvästi pieleen.

Mutta eiköhän nuo kaksi kohtaa maratonin SM:ssä, en tiedä sit millanen reitti siellä on ja kenelle se on räätälöity.

----------


## Talisker

Tapasin juuri Jukan lenkin lomassa, ja hän on oikein hyvällä mielellä
valmistautumassa Finlandiaan ja seuraavaan maailman cupiin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Nythän reilu kolmasosa radasta oli pururataylämäkeä. E.



Emmää kyl yhtää puruu nähny missää :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Jäykällä ajoi... ja voitti!



Väittävät, että noissa MM-kisoissa ja muissa isoissa skaboissa ajavat jäykkäperäisellä. Carina Kirssin kanssa juttelin ja hän totesi, että suhde on jotain 95% jäykkää ja se loppu sitä täpäriä, joista osa niistäkin on feikkejä. Pitää vaan saada mainosta.

----------


## NoNo

Menee offariksi mutta 
"Väittävät, että noissa MM-kisoissa ja muissa isoissa skaboissa ajavat jäykkäperäisellä. Carina Kirssin kanssa juttelin ja hän totesi, että suhde on jotain 95% jäykkää ja se loppu sitä täpäriä, joista osa niistäkin on feikkejä. Pitää vaan saada mainosta. "
Syynä on paino vai notkuminen ? Takaiskareissa on kaikenmaailman vimpaimia ja juttuja kehitetty notkumista vastaan, mutta painoa ei saa poistettua kokonaan. Vai reitit sellaisia ettei täsjuustosta ole hyötyä ?

On-topic. Hyvä että tuli Jukalle onnistunut (onnistuneempi) kisa niiaamisen jälkeen. Tosta on hyvä jatkaa. Spekulointi kisan jälkeen ei tuloksia muuksi muuta.

----------


## kijas

> Syynä on paino vai notkuminen ? Takaiskareissa on kaikenmaailman vimpaimia ja juttuja kehitetty notkumista vastaan, mutta painoa ei saa poistettua kokonaan. Vai reitit sellaisia ettei täsjuustosta ole hyötyä?
> 
> On-topic. Hyvä että tuli Jukalle onnistunut (onnistuneempi) kisa niiaamisen jälkeen.



Itte luulisin että syy ois ehkä enemmän reiteissä kun maailmalla on "vähän" isommat mäet. Jäykkis on vissiin aika paljon nopeampi nousuissa (jos oletetaan ettei nousuissa oo hirveästi juurta tai kiveä).

Ja tosiaan hyvä Jukalle että onnistui kun hänellä noista pisteistä on enemmän hyötyä. Katotaan miten Finlandiassa käy, osaako joku sanoa osallistuuko viime vuoden voittaja? En nähnyt ilmoittautuneiden joukossa...

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Menee offariksi mutta 
> "Väittävät, että noissa MM-kisoissa ja muissa isoissa skaboissa ajavat jäykkäperäisellä. Carina Kirssin kanssa juttelin ja hän totesi, että suhde on jotain 95% jäykkää ja se loppu sitä täpäriä, joista osa niistäkin on feikkejä. Pitää vaan saada mainosta. "
> Syynä on paino vai notkuminen ? Takaiskareissa on kaikenmaailman vimpaimia ja juttuja kehitetty notkumista vastaan, mutta painoa ei saa poistettua kokonaan. Vai reitit sellaisia ettei täsjuustosta ole hyötyä ?
> 
> On-topic. Hyvä että tuli Jukalle onnistunut (onnistuneempi) kisa niiaamisen jälkeen. Tosta on hyvä jatkaa. Spekulointi kisan jälkeen ei tuloksia muuksi muuta.



En minäkään tarkempaa syytä tiedä. Carinallekin löivät jäykkis Scotin tallissa käteen.

Jukan viimevuotinen pyörä on yhdellä meidän junnulla ja vaikka luulen ,ettei siinä ihan parhaat kiekot ole alla niin on se vaan niin sairaan kevyt laite.

Itse ajelen täpärillä, mutta kisakuskin on valittava se nopein, ei mukavin.

Mitähän tuo Jukan nykyinen laite mahtaa painaa?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mitähän tuo Jukan nykyinen laite mahtaa painaa?



Eipä tuossa Jukan fillarissa grammanviilausmielessä ole mitään ihmeellistä, vaikka se toki huomattavan hieno peli onkin. Massa taitaa olla aikalailla kympin paikkeilla, ehkä hieman alle.

Eikä taida fillarin massalla juurikaan olla vaikutusta vauhtiin, kunhan pyörä vaan istuu hyvin kuskille. Toki fillarin pitää olla "riittävän kevyt", jottei tarvitse valtavaa ankkuria vedellä ylämäissä, mutta kilo suuntaan tai toiseen ei taida juuri vauhtiin vaikuttaa. Eli eiköhän Jukka vetele kotimaan xco- ja xcm-kisoissa kohtuu ylivoimaista vauhtia, oli alla sitten 8-kiloinen jäykkäperä tai 12-kiloinen täpäri.

Grammanviilaaminen harrastuksena onkin sitten ihan oma juttunsa, muttei mennä tässä säikeessä siihen...  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Eipä tuossa Jukan fillarissa grammanviilausmielessä ole mitään ihmeellistä, vaikka se toki huomattavan hieno peli onkin. Massa taitaa olla aikalailla kympin paikkeilla, ehkä hieman alle.
> 
> Eikä taida fillarin massalla juurikaan olla vaikutusta vauhtiin, kunhan pyörä vaan istuu hyvin kuskille. Toki fillarin pitää olla "riittävän kevyt", jottei tarvitse valtavaa ankkuria vedellä ylämäissä, mutta kilo suuntaan tai toiseen ei taida juuri vauhtiin vaikuttaa. Eli eiköhän Jukka vetele kotimaan xco- ja xcm-kisoissa kohtuu ylivoimaista vauhtia, oli alla sitten 8-kiloinen jäykkäperä tai 12-kiloinen täpäri.
> 
> Grammanviilaaminen harrastuksena onkin sitten ihan oma juttunsa, muttei mennä tässä säikeessä siihen...



Niin ammattimiehen kalut pitää myös kestää. Ei ihan kaikkein kevyimmillä mennä.

Ja Jukkan nyt voittais vaikka Helkaman mummiksella nämä meidän maan skabat :Leveä hymy: . Tuolla maailmalla sitten pitää jo miettiä ne laitteetkin tarkkaan. Mutta luulenpa, että tuo kuvan fillari on kyllä aika hyä vaihtoehto! :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Niin ammattimiehen kalut pitää myös kestää. Ei ihan kaikkein kevyimmillä mennä.
> 
> Ja Jukkan nyt voittais vaikka Helkaman mummiksella nämä meidän maan skabat. Tuolla maailmalla sitten pitää jo miettiä ne laitteetkin tarkkaan. Mutta luulenpa, että tuo kuvan fillari on kyllä aika hyä vaihtoehto!



Ei näy viime vuoden voittajan nimee Finlandian lähtölistalla mutta veikkaus jos kummallakin ajo onnistuu nin Jukka voittaa mutta ei sentään mummopyörällä
Raineri kilpailee harvoin mutta tulee hyvää tulosta yleensä....

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Ei näy viime vuoden voittajan nimee Finlandian lähtölistalla mutta veikkaus jos kummallakin ajo onnistuu nin Jukka voittaa mutta ei sentään mummopyörällä
> Raineri kilpailee harvoin mutta tulee hyvää tulosta yleensä....



Jep Raineri ei kyllä hiljaa aja, silloin kun viivalla on!

----------


## pyöräpoika

http://freecaster.tv/live/mtb/101105...-xco-6-windham

Jukka raastaa uudella mantereella juurikin tällä hetkellä. Lähtökiihdytys kohtuullinen (54/101), kohta tullaan ekan kiekan maaliin ja saa tarkemmat väliajat.

----------


## NoNo

Pätkii toi lähetys. Olisko ollut sijalla 27 toisen kierroksen jälkeen ? Ekän kierroksen jälkene sijalla 29. Muutama sija voi vielä parantua.

----------


## pyöräpoika

Vimoselle kiekalle lähdettäessä 24. Hyvältä näyttää jos vielä jaksaa iskeä. Eteen 30sec seuraavaan ja takarenkaassa kiinni 5 nälkästä jahtaajaa!

----------


## MTBVespa

26. oli lopulta sijoitus. On kyl Jukka iskussa!!! Jahka lähtöruutu paranee nii on kyl todellisia huippusijoituksia luvassa. Supersijoitus jo tämäkin, mut kansa vaatii lisää. :Hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

Hyvä Jukka! 

Tuota streamia kun katseli, niin karmeeta vauhtia näytti porukat ajavan. Tuossa seurassa pärjääminen on kyllä kova saavutus.

----------


## pööräilijä

Ja lisää makeeta mahaan. Seuraavaksi Jukka suuntaa Kanadaan Mount Saint Annelle XCO MM-skaboihin. Rata on tekninen ja sisältää riittävästi nousua  :Hymy:  Sitä odotellessa. 

Kisa starttaa ensi viikon lauantaina klo 14 paikallista aikaa. Striiimiä ootellessa  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Löytyisiköhän halpoja äkkilähtöjä Quebec Cityyn...

----------


## PanuV

Onnittelut uran parhaasta maailman-cuppi sijoituksesta! :Hymy:

----------


## Nailoni

Onnittelut myös täältä! Oli kyllä tosi hyvin ajettu! Tuosta kun lähtönumero paranee niin alkaa päästä top10 sijoille!
Olisi mukava lukea myös blogista kuulumisia, toivottavasti Jukka ehtii sinne myös kirjoitella pian.

----------


## asb

> Onnittelut myös täältä! Oli kyllä tosi hyvin ajettu! Tuosta kun lähtönumero paranee niin alkaa päästä top10 sijoille!
> Olisi mukava lukea myös blogista kuulumisia, toivottavasti Jukka ehtii sinne myös kirjoitella pian.



Nythän sitä piisaa.

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/suomi/...t-tulossa.html





> Tärkeää oli myös, että ajettuani vain puolet Maailman Cupin kisoista,  oli silti loppusijoitus 59. Tarkoittaa sitä, että ensivuonna  ensimmäisessä Maailman Cupissa minulla on numero 59. 60 parasta saa  tämän vuoden perusteella saa lähtöpaikan.



Hienoa!

----------


## xtrainer80

"Rata on aika tekninen, mutta ei mikään Turun suora kivikko."

Jukka ei tainnut oikein nauttia siitä Turun SM-radasta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jaakkoso

Mikäs on huomisen kisan alkamisaika suomen aikaa? Jos joku löytää toimivaa striimiä,niin jakoon ihmeessä!

----------


## pööräilijä

freecarter.tv aloittaa lähetyksen 20.30 cet aikaa joka on utc+2 joten mun mielestä se alkais 21.30. Itte aattelin ostaa koko MM-kisapaketin, kun erikseen ei ainakaa freecarterissa myyty. Sitte se vaa telkkariin kii, ja lauantai illan ohjelma on valmis.  :Hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

Kertokaa hyvät ihmiset jos tiedätte toimivan streemin.

----------


## jaakkoso

Joo, aika kallis tuo 15€, kun kuitenkin vaan tuo yks kisa tulis kateltua. Vaihtoehtoja?

----------


## Miggi

hyvä hyvä. Alkuruuhkista selvitty:
Intro 18:42  (25) +1:56
Lap1 35:35  (25) +2:55
Lap2 52:45  (24) +4:05
Lap3 1:09:46  (24) +5:00
Lap4 1:27:00  (24) +6:11
Lap5 1:45:02  (27) +8:10
Finish 2:02:11 (27) +9:45

----------


## eskoaa

Ekan kierroksen jälkeen vieläkin 25. 

Vajaa 3min kärjestä.

----------


## Samuli

Sauserille oli tullut joku murhe toisella kierroksella.

----------


## Miggi

> Kertokaa hyvät ihmiset jos tiedätte toimivan streemin.



http://streamz.yolasite.com/ch-19.php

----------


## jaakkoso

Tusen tack!

----------


## syklopaatti

> http://streamz.yolasite.com/ch-19.php



Thanks. Vihreetä sulle.

----------


## pööräilijä

Aivan loistava ajo Jukalta!!!!  :Hymy:  Sijotus 27 MM-XCO:ssa . Ei voi muuta sanoa, että on se kova äijä ja tuhannet onnittelut !!  :Hymy:

----------


## Talisker

Kaukaa se Jukka joutui lähtemään:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/uci.../photos/139364

----------


## pööräilijä

> Kaukaa se Jukka joutui lähtemään:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/uci.../photos/139364



Näinhän se on. 69 lähtöruutu ei vielä voittoo tua vaikka kuinka kova olisi. Mutta onneksi ensivuonna hänen Maailman Cup kausi alkaa ruudusta 59 ! Voimme siin odottaa huikeaa kautta, mikäli mitään ikävää ei satu.

----------


## kaakko

> Näinhän se on. 69 lähtöruutu ei vielä voittoo tua vaikka kuinka kova olisi. Mutta onneksi ensivuonna hänen Maailman Cup kausi alkaa ruudusta 59 ! Voimme siin odottaa huikeaa kautta, mikäli mitään ikävää ei satu.



Määräytyykö tuo MM-kisojen lähtöpaikka jotenkin maailmancupin perusteella myös? Eli siinä ei saa mitään hyötyä vaikka maan mestaruudesta? Kova homma tuolla on nostaa tuota lähtöpaikkaansa, kun uutena miehenä mukaan tulee vaikka kuinka kovassa kunnossa olisi. Toivottavasti ens kausi sujuis myös hyvin ja lähtöpaikka kipuais tuolta pikkuhiljaa ylöspäin sellaisille sijoille, että voisi jo realistisesti tavoitella 10-15 joukkoon joissain kisoissa.

----------


## pööräilijä

Ei tosta laskumenetelmästä saa yhtää mitää järkevää. Osaisko joku sanoa mitenkä paikka määritellään?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kylläpä tuloslista näyttää hienolta, taakse jäi kovia nimiä; Adam Craig, Christoph Sauser, Jeremy Horgan-Kobelski.   :Hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

> Kylläpä tuloslista näyttää hienolta, taakse jäi kovia nimiä; Adam Craig, Christoph Sauser, Jeremy Horgan-Kobelski.



Ja Jukka oli myös tiiminsä paras !  :Hymy:

----------


## A R:nen

> Ei tosta laskumenetelmästä saa yhtää mitää järkevää. Osaisko joku sanoa mitenkä paikka määritellään?



XCO:ssa MM-kisoissa lähtöpaikka määräytyy ihan suoraan uusimman UCI:n ranking-listan mukaan (sääntöjen kohta 9.2.038; pistetaulukko löytyy sääntökirjan nelososan toisesta liitteestä, maailmancupista saa paljon pisteitä, kansallisista mestaruuskisoistakin jonkun verran). XCM:ssä (9.2.039) taas on monimutkaisessa järjestyksessä vuorotellen XCM:ssä ja XCO:ssa sijoittuneita.

----------


## mankeli

Nyt on blogissa pientä raporttia kisasta. Hienoa, että tuli onnistuminen isoissa kekkereissä. Ja pientä jossiteltavaakin jäi. Hyvältä näyttää jatko!

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/suomi/...a-sija-27.html

----------


## JanneR

Katselin tuossa Freecasterin lähetyksen MM-kisoista. Selostajakin oli huomannut Jukan hyvät ajot cupissa, ja sanoi että useampi tiimipäällikkö pitää häntä myös silmällä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Katselin tuossa Freecasterin lähetyksen MM-kisoista. Selostajakin oli huomannut Jukan hyvät ajot cupissa, ja sanoi että useampi tiimipäällikkö pitää häntä myös silmällä.



Sopii seurata!  :Hymy:  Olisi hienoa nähdä kun tiimipäälliköt käy kisaa suomalaisesta kuskista.

----------


## OJ

Piti ladata kisa cyclingtorrents.nl sivuilta ja hyvältähän toi meno näytti. Ensin Jukka oli varmaan sijalla 75 ja melkein seuraavassa kuvassa top-30. Lähtöpaikka parista ensimmäisestä rivistä ja top-10 pitäisi olla hanskassa. 

Lontoo on parin vuoden päästä, ehtii parannella lähtöpaikkaa sopivammaksi.

p.s. Jukan numero on mun suosikki.

----------


## NoNo

Eurosport lähetti koosteen näistä kisoista tänään. Lähetyksessä mukana myös DH ja trial osuus. Jukan selkää näkyi ohikiitävän hetken aikaa. Ei tuolta takamatkalta ole kyllä mitään saumaa kärkeen, on se tungos niin kova ennenkuin porukka menee jonoon luonnostaan. Sopiva kasa eteen niin kärki pääsee lisää karkuun. Naisissa tuli enempi kaatoja, tai ainakaan eurosport ei näyttänyt miesten kumoonmenoja kovin montaa.

----------


## pööräilijä

Jukan tuorein raportti Saksanmaalta. Monta kovaa päänahkaa kotiin viemisinä !! 

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/suomi/...ausenissa.html

On se vaan kova äijä!

----------


## J T K

Kyllä, mahtavaa jälkeä taas...!

----------


## m e r k s



----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Loistavaa! Ei tainnut Pro Cycling turhaa hehkuttaa. Pidetään peukkuja että kehitys jatkuu hyvänä, ja että Jukka pääsisi pari kautta ajamaan ilman loukkaantumisia.

----------


## -mustikka-

Loistavaa Jukka!
Ens kautta jo odotellessa...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Loistavaa! Ei tainnut Pro Cycling turhaa hehkuttaa.



Missäs tämä hehkutus-juttu on ollut?

----------


## MakeK

Aivan upeeta kisasettiä jälleen Jukalta. Pisti ihan naurattamaan tuota juttua lukiessa. Siellä on ollu äksöniä ihan kympillä. Onnea Jukalle vielä kerran hienosta kaudesta ja tsemppiä tulevaan treenikauteen... ja varmasti mielenkiintoisiin sopimusneuvotteluihin!

t:Make

----------


## Sianluka

Hieno suoritus, ja tosi mukavaa oli luokea kertomus kuskin näkövinkkelistä. Onnittelut ja tsemppiä huippukahinoihin!

----------


## Snorkkeli

Siitäpä kuvia Bundesligasta Saalhaussenista: http://wimlemmers.nl/foto/100919_saalhausen/index.htm

----------


## m e r k s

Ja lisää palkintopallisijoituksia!

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/

----------


## xtrainer80

Kovaa tulosta syntyy nyt kisasta toiseen. Ei auta kuin toivoa ettei enää tulisi pahempia vastoinkäymisiä. 

Menestyshän ruokkii motivaatiota joka Jukalla on nyt varmasti todella korkealla. Mahdollisuudet on vaikka mihin tulevalla/tulevilla kausilla.

----------


## pööräilijä

Jukka lisäsi kotisivuilleen uuden kansion: racing 2010, missä on jonkun verran hienoja kisakuvia  :Hymy:

----------


## JanneR

Koskas nämä kisat olleet? Yle on usein vähän myöhässä uutisoinut Jukan tekemisistä, mutta nyt kun ei ollut blogissakaan kisaraporttia.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## asb

> Koskas nämä kisat olleet? Yle on usein vähän myöhässä uutisoinut Jukan tekemisistä, mutta nyt kun ei ollut blogissakaan kisaraporttia.



Google (Hondsrug Classic Gieten) sanoo "Op zondag 3 oktober" eli viime viikonloppuna.

----------


## MakeK

Jukka on ollut taas hommissa. Harmittavasti on ollut nyt epäonnea kisoissa. Vauhti tuntuu olevan silti tutulla tasolla.
Suureksi yllätykseksi bongasin jutun mullikkabladetin (SavonSanomat) urheilusivuilta :-o. Enpä ole aikaisemmin nähnyt juttua Jukan edesottamuksista SS:n sivuilta. Voisi sanoa, että viime aikoina olisi ollut hiukan parempiakin uutisia uutisoitavaksi.

Kisarortti löytyy myös tiimin sivulta:
http://www.mountainbikeracingteam.co...print-bbc-2010

 -Make

----------


## Nailoni

Ajaakos Jukka ensi kaudenkin Bart Brentjenssin tiimissä?

----------


## akkki

On ilmestynyt tarinaa syksyn/talven treenailusta ja kisailusta!  :Hymy: 

http://vastaranta.typepad.com/suomi/

----------


## izmo

"Pyöräilijöitä kilpaladulla" :Vink:   näinkin voi käydä jos latu tulee puskista eteen :Hymy: 

Jukka on varmaan vaihtamassa pyörää "isompaan"

----------


## akkki

> Jukka on varmaan vaihtamassa pyörää "isompaan"



Meinaatko noita Trekin alaisuuteen siirtyneitä muovisia isopyöriä?

----------


## J T K

Jukka katteli mun hifiä Luostolla, ohittaessaan meikäläisen ajaen noin 100km/h ja varmaan ajatteli että jumalauta kun on hieno pyärä! Tollanen on saatava kisaversiona!  :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Joo varmaan Trekin muovipyörä isoilla renkailla tulee ja kovaperä

----------


## --SJP--

Jukan vuoden pyöräilijäksi valinta noteerattu Cyclingnewsissäkin! http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vast...the-year-honor  :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Jussi Veikkanen, a French racer for Francais des Jeux  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mtok77

Tais unohtaa Lehikoisen Matin:





> "I won the Finnish cross country and marathon championships and signed with Trek-Brentjens Mountain Bike Racing Team powered by Milka, which made me the only Finnish male pro mountain biker.



"

----------


## wanderer

paremminkin näin: "the only Finnish male pro _endurance_ mountain biker"

----------


## Ohiampuja

> paremminkin näin: "the only Finnish male pro _endurance_ mountain biker"



Niin, eikös tuo DH-ryskääminenkin maastopyöräilyksi lasketa...

----------


## VesaP

Is it just me or...vähän oli "ylimielinen(?)" kommentointi Jukalla tuossa haastattelussa...  :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin: 

Sorry.

----------


## lansive

Itsestään saa puhua mitä huvittaa.

Eräänlaisen näkökulma antaa Google:

Jukka Vastaranta 9340 osumaa
Jussi Veikkanen 16300 osumaa
Julien Absalon 104000 osumaa
Matti Lehikoinen 109000 osumaa

----------


## JanneR

> Is it just me or...vähän oli "ylimielinen(?)" kommentointi Jukalla tuossa haastattelussa... 
> 
> Sorry.



Olen huomannut kirjottelusta ennenkin vähän sen suuntaista. Onhan se tärkeää, että itsetunto on kohillaan.  :Hymy:  Tyyli vähän sama, kuin Palanderilla ja Evilällä, mutta jos tulosta tulee, niin hittoakos siinä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Itse luen CN:n tekstiä sillä tavalla, ettei se välttämättä ole henkilön suoria lausahduksia vaan kirjoittajan näkemyksiä tapahtuneesta haastattelusta. Jukan sivuillakin on muutama rivi tästä valinnasta ja sen arvostamisesta. 





> Jukka Vastaranta 9340 osumaa
> Jussi Veikkanen 16300 osumaa
> Julien Absalon 104000 osumaa
> Matti Lehikoinen 109000 osumaa



Nuokin tulee jkv erilailla jos laittaa sukunimen ensin..

----------


## OJ

> Niin, eikös tuo DH-ryskääminenkin maastopyöräilyksi lasketa...



Ja kyllähän se DH:kin taitaa lukeutua "endurance" kategoriaan?

Mun Google löytää Lehikoiselle 500 000 osumaa ja Vastaranta J:lle vain 7600 oli etu- ja takanimet miten päin hyvänsä. Eli Lehikoinen on proffampi maastopyöräilijä kuin Vastaranta. Mitä mä olen videoilta nähnyt molempien ajoa ns. oikeissa kisoissa, niin molemmilta löytyy mun mielestä aika munakkaita ajoja. Jukan ajo MM-kisojen ensimmäisellä kierroksella on nyt päällimmäisenä mielessä ja ensi kaudella kun pääsee lähtemään vähän paremmalta paikalta, niin saattaa natsata vähän paremmin.

----------


## asb

> Niin, eikös tuo DH-ryskääminenkin maastopyöräilyksi lasketa...



Helvetillinen besserwisseröinti asiasta, jonka kaikki ymmärsivät.  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Helvetillinen besserwisseröinti asiasta, jonka kaikki ymmärsivät.



Se on varmaan se talvi. Toisaalla on jauhettu sivutolkulla pyörän painosta työmatkakäytössä.

----------


## asb

> Se on varmaan se talvi. Toisaalla on jauhettu sivutolkulla pyörän painosta työmatkakäytössä.



I'll get me coat.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> paremminkin näin: "the only Finnish male pro _endurance_ mountain biker"







> Ja kyllähän se DH:kin taitaa lukeutua "endurance" kategoriaan?



Kuinkas tämä nyt oikein menee, minä kun en englantia tai tätä luokkajakoa häävisti ymmärrä?
Jos DH luetaan endurance-kategoriaan, niin mitäs sinne endurancen ulkopuolle jää?

----------


## JackOja

> Se on varmaan se talvi...



 :Leveä hymy: 





> ...Jos DH luetaan endurance-kategoriaan, niin mitäs sinne endurancen ulkopuolle jää?



Ainakin dirtti, bmx ja työmatkapyöräily  :Hymy:

----------


## TVE

...ja pyörän keventely :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## NoNo

Tämän mukaan Jukaa kisaa helmikuussa Kyproksella :
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cypr...-defend-titles

"Milka-Trek will be bringing young Polish biker Marek Konwa and Finn Jukka Vastaranta while ....."

----------


## viller

Juttu YLE Urheilun sivuilla.

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/pyo...n_2350384.html

----------


## J T K

Terävää tekstiä, joka toivottavasti herättää komiteat unestaan.

----------


## phebis

Ei ainakaan vaatimattomasti puhu... Ajaako miehet ja naiset omat paikkansa kisoissa?! Piiastahan oli just juttua sportmagasinetissa ja sano tähtäävänsä maantiepuolelle, ku maastopuolelle se ei jotenkin ollu "mahdollista"....

----------


## viller

> Ei ainakaan vaatimattomasti puhu... Ajaako miehet ja naiset omat paikkansa kisoissa?! Piiastahan oli just juttua sportmagasinetissa ja sano tähtäävänsä maantiepuolelle, ku maastopuolelle se ei jotenkin ollu "mahdollista"....



Maastopuolella paikat määräytyy maiden välisen rankingin perusteella. Näin siis Vastarannan pitää yksin kerätä niin paljon pisteitä että Suomi on miesten maarankingissa 24 parhaan joukossa. Naisten sarjassa maarankingissa pitäisi mahtua 18 parhaan joukkoon.


Maantiepuolella naisten valintakriteereissä on poikkeus jonka mukaan maa saa yhden kisapaikan jos maalla on yksi urheilija henkilökohtaisessa rankingissa sadan parhaan joukossa vaikka maa ei menestyisi maiden välisessä rankingissa.

----------


## viller

Vastaranta pitää nykyään myös blogia YLE Urheilun sivuille: http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku...a_2354168.html

----------


## kaakko

Vastarannasta tulee myös sunnuntain urheiluruudussa henkilökuva. Näin kertoo mm. Fillari-lehden uutiset.

----------


## Igor Pavlovits

> Ei ainakaan vaatimattomasti puhu



Jos aikoo hiukan herätellä olympiakomiteaa ja saada joskus jotain taloudellista tukea, niin ei sitä ylivaatimattomasti kannata puhua. Eikä tervettä itseluottamusta kannata aina tulkita ylimielisyydeksi kuten Suomessa on tapana.

----------


## phebis

> Jos aikoo hiukan herätellä olympiakomiteaa ja saada joskus jotain taloudellista tukea, niin ei sitä ylivaatimattomasti kannata puhua. Eikä tervettä itseluottamusta kannata aina tulkita ylimielisyydeksi kuten Suomessa on tapana.



Emmä sitä meinannukkaan... hyvähän se on, että kaveri uskoo itteensä ja toisaalta... ilo oli aina välillä seurata Jukan hienoja suorituksia jo viimekaudella.

Pitää vaan toivoa, että kroppa kestää ja tulokset paranee samaa tahtia, kun mitä parin viime kauden aikana. :Cool:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Eikä tervettä itseluottamusta kannata aina tulkita ylimielisyydeksi kuten Suomessa on tapana.



Tämäkin pitää paikkaansa. Tuossa Ylen blogissa hiukan hämmästytti tuo pyörä-sponssin julkinen "mollaaminen". Käsittääkseni tuollaiset on pidetty kulissien takana.

Tai on siis hyvä että tuodaan julki jos taustat ei ole kunnossa, mutta jotenkin sävy voisi olla hiukan rakentavampi. Tai ehkä minä olen vaan tyyliltäni liian varovainen.

http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku...a_2354168.html

----------


## Igor Pavlovits

> Tai on siis hyvä että tuodaan julki jos taustat ei ole kunnossa, mutta jotenkin sävy voisi olla hiukan rakentavampi. Tai ehkä minä olen vaan tyyliltäni liian varovainen.



Olet täysin oikeassa rakentavuuden suhteen.

----------


## villatakki

> Olet täysin oikeassa rakentavuuden suhteen.



Itse en lähtisi arvioimaan J.Vastarannan lähestymistavan rakentavuutta tuon kirjoituksen perusteella. Hänen bloginsa perusteella mulle on syntynyt kuva sangen lahjakkaasta, suorapuheisesta ja sanavalmiista urheilijasta, joka on valmis pistämään kaikkensa likoon saavuttaakseen jotain. Voisin veikata, että hän on useammin kuin kerran maininnut tuon kirjoituksensa ongelmista sponsoreilleen, saamatta siltä suunnalta odottamaansa vastakaikua. Tuollainen kirjoituksen röyhkeä tyyli on tällöin ihan oikea lähtökohta. Turha lähteä nöyristelemään. Itse uskon, että tulevan kauden meriiteillä sponsoreita kyllä tulee riittämään. Enemmän tossa kirjoituksessa häiritsee mies -pronominin käyttö.

----------


## Igor Pavlovits

Villatakille: Kuten viimeistä edeltävästä viestistäni voi havaita olen samoilla linjoilla kanssasi, mutta asiassa kuin asiassa on myös kääntöpuolensa. Vaaranahan on tulla leimatuksi hankalaksi tyypiksi vaikkei sellainen olisikaan, joten ehkä sittenkin hieman  diplomaattisempi linja olisi varmempi valinta päämääränsä saavuttamiseksi.

----------


## kontio

> Hänen bloginsa perusteella mulle on syntynyt kuva sangen lahjakkaasta..... urheilijasta



Tuo oli jo melkeinpä vähättelyä... 
tuosta ja tuosta voi katsoa mitä tarkoitan.Ja pyöräilysatsaus tais kuitenkin olla pääasia, 2001 oli kai se junnu World Cupin voittovuosi? (harmi kun ei ollut vielä "nettiaikaa", koitin googlettaa ketä Jukka silloin voitti mutta ei löydy).
SM-hiihdoista kannattaa vertailla aikoja vuotta vanhempien sarjan voittajaan, joka voitti taas Tour De Skilläkin yhden etapin.

Myllylä saattaa olla kovemmalla koneella varustettu, mutta ihan hirveän monelle kotimaiselle hiihtotähdelle ei V02max/kg lukemissa varmaan olis hävinnyt juniorivuosina...

----------


## xtrainer80

> Tuo oli jo melkeinpä vähättelyä... 
> tuosta ja tuosta voi katsoa mitä tarkoitan.Ja pyöräilysatsaus tais kuitenkin olla pääasia, 2001 oli kai se junnu World Cupin voittovuosi? (harmi kun ei ollut vielä "nettiaikaa", koitin googlettaa ketä Jukka silloin voitti mutta ei löydy).
> SM-hiihdoista kannattaa vertailla aikoja vuotta vanhempien sarjan voittajaan, joka voitti taas Tour De Skilläkin yhden etapin.
> 
> 
> 
> Mika Myllylä saattaa olla kovemmalla koneella varustettu, mutta ihan hirveän monelle kotimaiselle hiihtotähdelle ei V02max/kg lukemissa varmaan olis hävinnyt juniorivuosina...



Lahjakas tyyppi kestävyysurheiluun, ei varmaan lajilla väliä... Pistipä muuten silmään toinenkin nimi samasta sarjasta, Janne Ukonmaanaho... EM-edustajamme 3000 m estejuoksussa.

Sen muistan omilta junnuvuosilta, että Heikkisen Matti oli yleensä ylivoimainen nuorten kisoissa, ja hyvin varhaisessa vaiheessa tiedettiin että kyseessä on superlahjakkuus. Jukka olisi lienee tällä hetkellä hiihtäjänä samalla tasolla, jos olisi sille tielle lähtenyt.

----------


## kontio

Jukka olis varmaan saanut vielä lisää hiihtovauhtia tekniikan hiomisella, aikanaan (ja varmaan vieläkin) meni lähinnä koneella kun luisteluasento oli vähän kuin satulassa istuis.

----------


## J T K

http://areena.yle.fi/video/1297626282697

----------


## Fab

Urheiluruudun pätkästä plussaa pyöräilyuutisoinnista, mutta piiiitkää miinusta ja punaista palloa kuvamateriaalille.

Edit: JTK ehtikin ensin.

----------


## 2,5i V6

> 2001 oli kai se junnu World Cupin voittovuosi? (harmi kun ei ollut vielä "nettiaikaa", koitin googlettaa ketä Jukka silloin voitti mutta ei löydy).



Itse pääsin 2001 todistamaan "varsin läheltä" muutamaa J:n WC-kisan voittoa. En nyt tulosluettelon paperiversioita tähän hätään jaksa kaivaa, mutta iso liuta noissa kisoissa voitetuista tuli kunnon pro-jamppoja. Oudoksi ajajaksi Jukan teki se, että hän oli (on varmasti halutessaan edelleen) älyttömän kova kaikissa osa-alueissa: sprintti, mäet, aika-ajo.

----------


## pekkajaa

Tuolta löytyy tuo 2001-vuoden junnurankinglista alas kelaamalla, yksittäisissä kisoissa taakse jäi varmaan vielä muitakin nykyisiä prohvia. Jos asiaa kuvaillaan suomalaisittain lätkätermein niin Jukka tosiaan  "pyöritteli" noihin aikoihin kilpakumppaneitaan suurin piirtein ihan  miten tahtoi  :Vink:  
http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/ranki...ings2001.shtml

----------


## 2,5i V6

noniin, ajattelinkin, että tää vois olla P:n heiniä

----------


## viller

http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku...a_2370890.html

Hyvää tekstiä harjoittelusta.

----------


## Nailoni

Jukka 18.
Lähtöpaikka oli 22.

Tulokset

----------


## Tombo

In men’s race five riders went together into the last of six laps. Rabobank-Giant with Emil Lindgren and Fabian Giger had two guys in the fire but surprisingly it was Austrian Karl Markt (Felt Ötztal X-Bionic) who grabbed the win.
Lindgren and Giger were the one who were riding a lot in the wind to downsize the leading group. The Finish champion Jukka Vastaranta (Milka-Trek) was the last one who missed the train before the remaining five man group got into the final lap.

----------


## Nailoni

Ylen blogissa juttua: 

linkki blogiin

Mitähän tuohon kommentoisin. Toivottavasti ei ala vatsa vaivailemaan enempää.

----------


## xtrainer80

Tuo linkki vie facebookiin, pystytkö korjaamaan niin että veisi suoraan blogiin?

Nuo vatsaoireet kuulostaa ihan refluksitaudilta (nesteen nousu ruokatorveen, paineen tunne rintakehässä). Kurjaa että oireet ilmaantuvat kesken kisan.

Vauhtia kuitenkin tuntuu olevan joten eiköhän se siitä, kunto on kohdallaan.

----------


## Nailoni

:Nolous:  hups :P Korjattu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## karhut

ekan etapin tulokset
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/cyp...-trial/results

Jukka 5.

----------


## jaakkoso

Kovia nimiä on kyllä takana! Hieno rykäsy!

----------


## Hidasmuttakankee

> Kovia nimiä on kyllä takana! Hieno rykäsy!



Kieltämättä, kuitenkin uskon ja toivon että tämä on vielä tyyntä myrskyn edellä!

----------


## Olmi

Hienoa on seurata Jukan otteita. Vahvasti uskon minäkin, että meno tästä vain yltyy. Tsemmiä!

----------


## jojo^^

Toivottavasti loppukisa menee vähintäänkin samaa tahtia.

----------


## kontio

Aamulehdessä uutinen, vähän vanhaa kuvamatskua vaan toimituksella...

http://www.aamulehti.fi/cs/Satellite...proksella.html

----------


## karhut

8.50 kärjelle tappiota ja sijoitus puolessa välissä.
tuloksia

----------


## Nailoni

Hyvin oli aika-ajo ainakin kulkenut. Toivottavasti aletaan näkemään Jukkaa myös tuolla tasolla kisalähdöissäkin.

----------


## Marsusram

Ei tunnu kuntoa vastaavalta tuo tulos. Tallikaveritkin päässeet edelle.
Oliskohan tullut kalustohaaveria. Odotellaan mielenkiinnolla kisakommentteja.

----------


## zeizei

Kun ei vaan olisi samat vaivat kuin edellisessä kisassa  :Irvistys:

----------


## J T K

Toivottavasti ei, mieluummin kalusto-ongelmia..

----------


## xtrainer80

Hevoskuuri.fi:n mukaan kyse oli jälleen vatsakrampeista:

http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/13...arannan-etapin

----------


## VesaP

> Hevoskuuri.fi:n mukaan kyse oli jälleen vatsakrampeista:
> 
> http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/13...arannan-etapin



Vaikka en miestä tunnekaan hlökohtaisesti niin harmittaa tuommonen että kroppa ei kestä vaikka miehessä olis ilmeisesti kykyjä ja kuntoakin vaikka mihin maailmanluokan tuloksiin. Vähän pahalta näyttää kyllä jos/kun tämä on se sama vaiva minkä vuoksi esmes Rabobankistakin lopulta joutui lähtemään kun ei ajoista tullut mitään.  :Irvistys: 

Tsemppiä vaan! Ei muuta kuin maantielle ajamaan sieltä metsikön ryminästä niin josko mahakin kestää paremmin.  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakko

Tuli näistä Jukan vatsakrampeista mieleen blogikirjoitus, jonka Jukka oli joku aika sitten kirjoittanut. Siinä kirjoitti, että koko syksyn/talen ajan on miestä hierottu 5 kertaa/tuntia viikossa ja nyt kun kausi lähestyy niin lihashuolto ei toimiaan enää samalla tavalla kun on reissussa. Ettei tässä olisi yksi syy, miksi noita vatsakramppeja tulee, jos kroppa vaatii hierontaa ja lihashuoltoa enemmän mitä tällä hetkellä on mahdollista saada. 

Toivottavasti kuitenkin saisi itsensä kuntoon kun vauhtia selvästi on ihan kärkikahinoihin, kunhan paikat vaan kestäisivät.

----------


## karhut

Jukan mietteitä on saanut talteen toi ihmeen Hevoskuuri julkaisu. PItääpä alkaa seuraamaan tätä ajassa pysyvää tietolähdettä.

----------


## xtrainer80

Blogipäivitystä Jukalta:

http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku...a_2399441.html

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Ylen blogin kommenteissa joku oli heittänyt miksi Jukka ei aja täysjoustolla. 

Siitä aloin miettimään että olisikohan täysjousto yksi mahdollinen vastaus vatsa ja selkäongelmiin tuolla tasolla? Vähemmän tärinää = vähemmän väsymystä?

----------


## xtrainer80

Eikös Jukka ajanut täpärillä (Fuji) aloitellessaan uutta tulemista maastopyöräilijänä? En nyt muista vaivasiko vatsaongelmat silloin, vai alkoivatko vasta Brentjensin talliin ja Trekin jäykkäperään siirtymisen myötä. 

Toisaalta eiköhän Jukka ole ajellut täpärilläkin sen verran, että jos tietäisi sen auttavan, niin pyörä olisi jo tässä vaiheessa vaihtunut.

----------


## izmo

> Eikös Jukka ajanut täpärillä (Fuji) aloitellessaan uutta tulemista maastopyöräilijänä? En nyt muista vaivasiko vatsaongelmat silloin, vai alkoivatko vasta Brentjensin talliin ja Trekin jäykkäperään siirtymisen myötä. 
> 
> Toisaalta eiköhän Jukka ole ajellut täpärilläkin sen verran, että jos tietäisi sen auttavan, niin pyörä olisi jo tässä vaiheessa vaihtunut.



Taitaa se Fujin täpäri olla myytävänä jossain... luulen että kilometrit kertyneet 94%  jäykkäperällä

----------


## izmo

> Vaikka en miestä tunnekaan hlökohtaisesti niin harmittaa tuommonen että kroppa ei kestä vaikka miehessä olis ilmeisesti kykyjä ja kuntoakin vaikka mihin maailmanluokan tuloksiin. Vähän pahalta näyttää kyllä jos/kun tämä on se sama vaiva minkä vuoksi esmes Rabobankistakin lopulta joutui lähtemään kun ei ajoista tullut mitään. 
> 
> Tsemppiä vaan! Ei muuta kuin maantielle ajamaan sieltä metsikön ryminästä niin josko mahakin kestää paremmin.




vähän sitä mieltä että vika ei oo metsässä.... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## J T K

Olisko se nyt vain siitä kiinni, että kalusto on vaihtunut 26" -> 29eriin, mies ajoi kaluston saatuaan lyhyessä ajassa paljon pyörää sisään ja tuo hierotushuolto jäi tekemättä?

----------


## zeizei

> Olisko se nyt vain siitä kiinni, että kalusto on vaihtunut 26" -> 29eriin, mies ajoi kaluston saatuaan lyhyessä ajassa paljon pyörää sisään ja tuo hierotushuolto jäi tekemättä?



Ei kai Jukalla kisavehkeenä 29eriä ole  :Sekaisin:

----------


## tiksi

> Ei kai Jukalla kisavehkeenä 29eriä ole



on on..

----------


## J T K

Joo, eikös se Superfly Elitellä aja.

----------


## xtrainer80

Joo eikö tuo 29:ltä näytä:

----------


## zeizei

Oolrait, kiitos tiedoista. Jotenkin olin blogikirjoituksen perusteella saanut sen käsityksen, että tuo Superfly Elite 29er oli vaan testissä, mutta ilmeisesti siis väärä käsitys.

Menee OT:ksi, mutta onko tietoa kuinka paljon noita isopyöriä on prosentuaalisesti noissa karkeloissa?

----------


## jojo^^

Jukan sijoitus viikonlopun Maremma Cupissa. 11/51, 5min 20sek hävisi voittajalle (Florian Vogel) ja neljä minuuttia kisan kakkoselle (Nino Schurter). Mielenkiinnolla odotan blogi-päivityksiä kisan tiimoilta.

Tuolta löytyy tarkemmin: http://www.maremmacup.com/mcup2/wp-c.../03/MOPDEF.xls

----------


## derosa

Sain taannoin ystävältäni vanhoja Procycling-lehden numeroita vuosientakaa.
PROCYCLING,november 2004,julkaisussa JUKKA VASTARANTA"loistaa"yhtenä lehden nimeämistä ja seuraamista The FAB FOUR-pyöräilijöistä seuranaan 
Damino Cunego ja Michael Rasmussen.PROCYCLING,november 2006,kertoo
Jukan "potkuista" RABOBANK-tiimistä.Jukan mielipide erosta lienee jo selvä foorumilaisille.Rabobankin silloinen manageri,Theo De Roij,selvitti,että Jukka ei täyttänyt tiimin odotuksia.-"He is still a very big talent,but that´s not enough for a procyclist;you need to diciplined,make sacrifices and-this particulary appiles to Jukka-be creative with your training.If he wants a career in procycling these areas he needs to work on".
On vahinko,että emme saaneet nähdä Jukan mahdollista menestystä maantieammattilaisena.Jukka olisi nyt varmaankin menestyvin ammattipolkijamme.
Meiltä jäi myös näkemättä,mikä olisi ollut Jukan "rooli" maantieajajana:
kiritykki, aika-ajaja, mäkikuski, klasiikko-vai etappiajaja? Apuajajaksihan Jukasta ei selvästikään ollut.
Onnea kuitenkin Jukalle valitsemallaan (maasto-) Polulla.

----------


## Igor Pavlovits

Uutta blogitekstiä.

----------


## Lasol

Cyclingnews esittelee Milka - Trek tiimin

Tavotteena kuulemma mm 2 niitten ajajaa Lontoon 2012 kisojen lähtöviivalle.

----------


## kaakko

Jukka on taas kirjoittanut uutta tekstiä blogiin. Toivottavasti mies alkaisi pikkuhiljaa olemaan kunnossa niin tulisi tuloksia, joita hän (ja varmasti moni muukin) odottaa.

----------


## Polla

Mä niin haluaisin pitää Vastarannasta (nomen est omen?) mutta ihme piipitystä aivan kaikesta. Vähän jos ottaisi rennomman asenteen, nauttisi välillä jostain ja olisi positiivinen niin varmaan olis kivempaa. 

Ihme vastarannan kiiski, anteeks nyt vaan kaikille fanittajille.

----------


## derosa

> Mä niin haluaisin pitää Vastarannasta (nomen est omen?) mutta ihme piipitystä aivan kaikesta. Vähän jos ottaisi rennomman asenteen, nauttisi välillä jostain ja olisi positiivinen niin varmaan olis kivempaa.



"Kauan sitten" Hollantilaislehti julisti:Cycling world`s biggest talent! Jukka tuhlasi "momenttuminsa". Hän sai potkut. Yksi syy eroon oli se, että Jukasta ei ollut joukkueurheilijaksi; sitähän ammattimaantiepyöräily on. Nyt hänellä on ongelmia-paineita, kun hän on taas tiimissä, joka sattuu vielä olemaan Hollantilainen. Hän teki hienoa tulosta juuri ennen tätä pestiä ollessaan "A lonely rider". Hänen pitäisi tässätilassaan palkata itselleen urheilupsykologi ja tai ainakin ulkopuolinen tiedottaja; viimemainittu ihan vain tyylin vuoksi.

----------


## pekkajaa

> Mä niin haluaisin pitää Vastarannasta (nomen est omen?) mutta ihme piipitystä aivan kaikesta. Vähän jos ottaisi rennomman asenteen, nauttisi välillä jostain ja olisi positiivinen niin varmaan olis kivempaa. 
> 
> Ihme vastarannan kiiski, anteeks nyt vaan kaikille fanittajille.



Blogiteksi johon viittaat on taattua Jukka-laatua, ja itse sanon tämän puhtaasti positiivisessa mielessä  :Vink: 

Jukka ei ole mikään jeesjees-mies, ja haluaa tehdä tietyt asiat omalla tavallaan. On tietyllä tavalla sääli että hän on taas "joutunut" nimenomaan hollantilaiseen tiimiin. Hänellä on tiettyä mainetta kyseisessä maassa niin hyvässä kuin "pahassakin". Lähestulkoon kaikki nykyiset hollantilaiset pyöräilyskenessä vaikuttavat tietävät Jukan ja sen miten ylivoimainen tämä takavuosina oli, mutta monet myös ajattelevat että hänen hiipumisensa oli korvien välisistä asioista kiinni. Sikäläinen kansanluonne on melko omanarvontuntoinen, ja heille tuntemattomia toimintatapoja katsotaan helposti hiukan alta kulmien. Pyöräilytiimien managerit voivat olla melkoisia tulos tai ulos -persoonia, varsinkin ulkomaalaisia ajajia kohtaan kun jo sikäläinen kansallinen taso on niin järjettömän kova ja tulijoita tiimeihin riittää. Brentjenssin tiimin organisaatiosta en tosin tiedä yhtään millaista väkeä siellä on. 

Yleisesti ottaen voisi myös sanoa että tämä meidän pohjoismaalais-angloamerikkalaistyyppinen tieteellinen valmentautuminen ja kunnollinen lihashuolto ei ole vielä oikein löytänyt tietään sikäläiseen pyöräilyskeneen. Hollannista tulee kyllä paljon huippukuskeja, mutta se perustuu pitkälti älyttömän suuriin harrastajamääriin (pyöräily+pikaluistelu) ja otolliseen geeniainekseen (pitkiä/laihoja). Esimerkiksi lihaskuntoharjoittelu ja venyttely ovat täysin tuntemattomia käsitteitä, ja hierontakin tuoppaa olemaan vähän tuollaista ihonhoitoa mistä Jukkakin tuossa kirjoittaa. Joten ei ihme jos siellä muualta tulevien ja sikäläisten välillä tietyissä asioissa hiukan maailmat tuppaavat törmäämään, tästä on muitakin esimerkkejä kuin vain Jukka.

----------


## Igor Pavlovits

> Jaahas ja kaiken tietävät sekä osaajat täällä foorumilla kokoontuu. Selvennykseksi Jukka Vastarannalla on Suomessa tiedottaja. -- Eiköhän tämä tuo selvyyttä kirjoituksiinne.



Oon sen verran tyhmä etten ymmärrä miten tämä liittyy yo. kommentteihin muuten kuin mainostaaksesi sivujasi. Vai sinäkö sen negatiivisen asenteen lisäät noihin Jukan kirjoituksiin.

----------


## OJ

Huhhuh! Alkaa mopo keulimaan.

Näin ulkomailla jonkin verran aikaa viettäneenä pitää kommentoida sen verran, että negatiivisesta asenteesta ei ole mitään hyötyä. Vaikka negatiivisuus onkin suomalaisten suurin luonnonvara, niin pidemmän päälle homma käy aika rankaksi.

----------


## Leku

Juuei. Kannattaiskohan Jukan vaihtaa vasikkaa, kun vaikuttaa olevan kovin herkästi herneilevää sorttia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## derosa

> Jaahas ja kaiken tietävät sekä osaajat täällä foorumilla kokoontuu. Selvennykseksi Jukka Vastarannalla on Suomessa tiedottaja. Eipä ne blogi-kirjoitukset ja monet muut YLE.n nettisivulle tai Teksti-TV:lle oikopäätä mene, menevät tuon osoitteen kautta www.kotiposti.net/xkarim sieltä löytyvät myös muuta tärkeätä tietoa. Eiköhän tämä tuo selvyyttä kirjoituksiinne.



 :Hymy: 
Toivotan vain onnea ja menestystä tälle hämäläis-härmäläiselle tiedotusmetodille.Jos se on hyväksikatsottu siellä teilläpäin,niin etelämpänä ja varsinkin täällä itäpuolen "hersyvässä Karjalassa" se ei vaan vetoa; ei ainakaan sponssoreihin.

----------


## ästidin

Me kaikki foorumilaiset toivoteta Jukalle menestystä pitkään kisaan ja lopeteta p****n jauhaminen tiedottamisista ym...

----------


## Lasol

Milka-Trek / Cape-Epic juttu cyclingnewssissä

----------


## Igor Pavlovits

> Jos sen käsityksen sait niin voivoi, en todellakaan lisää niihin mitään omaani, teen vain sen mikä minule kuuluu, en yhtään enempää.



No, en tätä nyt oikeasti tarkoittanutkaan, vaan ennemminkin hyökkäsin hyökkäävää kirjoitustasi vastaan ja virnuilin tälle:




> Eiköhän tämä tuo selvyyttä kirjoituksiinne.



kun en edelleenkään ymmärrä miten kyseinen viestisi tuo jotenkin selvyyttä aikaisempaan keskusteluun. Tiedoksi, että arvostan kyllä tekemääsi työtä pyöräilyn hyväksi.

----------


## leecher

> Huhhuh! Alkaa mopo keulimaan.
> 
> Näin ulkomailla jonkin verran aikaa viettäneenä pitää kommentoida sen verran, että negatiivisesta asenteesta ei ole mitään hyötyä. Vaikka negatiivisuus onkin suomalaisten suurin luonnonvara, niin pidemmän päälle homma käy aika rankaksi.



Näinhän se on. Paistaa kirjoituksista läpi pieni ylimielisyys. Aivan kuin pitäisi saada jotain erikoiskohtelua. Tuollaisella VO2 on kyllä turha lähteä miesten kisoihin neppailemaan. Tukkaan tulee ja lujaa...

----------


## tiksi

> Tuollaisella VO2 on kyllä turha lähteä miesten kisoihin neppailemaan. Tukkaan tulee ja lujaa...



Näinköhän kuitenkaan? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

> Näinhän se on. Paistaa kirjoituksista läpi pieni ylimielisyys. Aivan kuin pitäisi saada jotain erikoiskohtelua. Tuollaisella VO2 on kyllä turha lähteä miesten kisoihin neppailemaan. Tukkaan tulee ja lujaa...



Hapenoton ei ainakaan pitäisi rajoittaa jos pikkusen turvonneena puhaltaa 80 milliä. 

Ei mulla ole mitään kettuiltavaa, mutta tota negatiivisuutta ja hollantilaistakin fillariskeneä kokeilleena voin kertoa, että negatiivisuudesta ei ole mitään apua.

----------


## syklopaatti

> . Hänen pitäisi tässätilassaan palkata itselleen urheilupsykologi ja tai ainakin ulkopuolinen tiedottaja; viimemainittu ihan vain tyylin vuoksi.







> Selvennykseksi Jukka Vastarannalla on Suomessa tiedottaja. .







> Oon sen verran tyhmä etten ymmärrä miten tämä liittyy yo. kommentteihin muuten kuin mainostaaksesi sivujasi. Vai sinäkö sen negatiivisen asenteen lisäät noihin Jukan kirjoituksiin.



 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Igor Pavlovits

> 



Oikeassa olet, asia liittyi tuohon pikkusivuhuomautukseen, enpä vain kuvitellut, että joku menee noin pienestä pois tolaltaan ja kirjoittaa vielä monikossa, kun yksi ehdotti hankkimaan  tiedottajan. Olisi kuvitellut, että kysymys on suuremmasta asiakokonaisuudesta ja jopa viestien mittaisesta keskustelusta, mutta tarkoitus olikin oman sivustonsa mainostaminen.

----------


## OJ

> Mikä on negatiivista ja mikä virallista totuutta? Kuka sen päättää?



Vaikka nykytrendin mukaan pitää kertoa huonotkin uutiset, niin ammattiurheilijan työnkuvaan kuuluu myös itsensä ja sen oman tarinan myyminen potentiaalisille yhteistyökumppaneille. Tästä nyt voisi iskeä juttua vaikka kuinka, mutta menee offarin puolelle.

Saattaa se fillari lähteä kulkemaan oikein hyvinkin kun lähtee ajamaan Cape Epicciä vähän pintakaasulla. Viidessä päivässä ehtii setvimään paremmuusjärjestyksen pariinkin kertaan.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

OJ puhuu asiaa. Ammattiurheilijan työnkuvaan kuluu sen oman tarinan myyminen. Maastopuolella on yllättävän vähän mistään maista hyviä mediapersoonia. Eipä niitä sinänsä kyllä maantiepuolellakaan ihan liikaa ole. 

Foorumeilla tosin helposti käy niin, että kun yksi on alkanut jostain asiasta avautua, niin yksi joukko liittyy avautumiseen, tai asettuu avautujaa vastaan. 

"Palstapyöräily on yksi vaativimpia pyöräilyn alalajeja, ellei peräti se kaikkein vaativin." © kanttiinin tollo"  <-- Elaston allekirjoitus. 

Hesarissa on mielipiteistä, ja niiden ilmaisemisesta hyvä kolumni. 

Pätee jossain määrin tässäkin yhteydessä.

----------


## Polla

Ohos, täällähän on aiheen tiimoilta noussut kova poru. Minä toivotan Jukalle kaikkea menestystä kisoihin ja sitä menestystä toivon jo ihan Suomen kannalta. Mutta valitettavasti miehen tyyli saa mut todella pahasti ärtymään ja niin kovasti haluaisin Jukastakin pitää ja blogia lukea... En todellakaan "avautunut" sen takia että kommentti vyoryä kaipasin. Tää nyt on sitä foorumipyöräilyä ja usein tulee kirjoitettua se suora mielipide kustakin aiheesta  :Vink:  valitettavasti.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Ohos, täällähän on aiheen tiimoilta noussut kova poru. Minä toivotan Jukalle kaikkea menestystä kisoihin ja sitä menestystä toivon jo ihan Suomen kannalta. Mutta valitettavasti miehen tyyli saa mut todella pahasti ärtymään ja niin kovasti haluaisin Jukastakin pitää ja blogia lukea... En todellakaan "avautunut" sen takia että kommentti vyoryä kaipasin. Tää nyt on sitä foorumipyöräilyä ja usein tulee kirjoitettua se suora mielipide kustakin aiheesta  valitettavasti.



Minäkin toivon menestystä! Onhan siitä jo tullut positiivisia näytteitä viime vuoden puolella. Eiköhän ne ongelmat siitä kohta häviä ja Jukka pääsee ajamaan terveenä. 

Henkilökohtaisesti kannatan suoria mielipiteitä. Vaikka off-topicia olikin, niin silti ihan mielenkiintoinen aihe. 

Cape-Epic alkaa pian, joten kohta saamme tietää mitä Jukalle ihan urheilullisesti kuuluu.

----------


## Mike

Sattumalta osui silmään pätkä viime kesältä:



Jukka polkee kärjessä 5:06 ...

----------


## Talisker

Hyvä alku, 13. prologilla:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/cap...ologue/results

----------


## dikala

Stage 1 meni vielä hieman paremmin!
Sijoitus tällä hetkellä 10.
http://www.cape-epic.com/live/results2011.php

----------


## MakeK

Hyvin näyttää kisa alkaneen. Olis kyl mukava saada jotain tietoa Jukan kisatunnelmista, mut ei taida bloki-päivitykset olla nyt se tärkein juttu. Toivottavasti kisa jatkuu ilman tekniikkahaavereita ja muutenkin nousujohteisesti.

Täältä löytyy hienoja kuvia etapeilta ja muista kisatunnelmista: http://www.mountainbikeracingteam.co...cape-epic-2011

-Make

----------


## MakeK

Ja yhä vaan paremmin tuntuu menevän... Ero kärkeen kasvaa tasaisesti, mutta tasaisilla suorituksilla pojat nostaa sijoitusta mukavasti ylöspäin. Pomo läähättää jo niskaan...

http://www.cape-epic.com/live/results2011.php

----------


## DzeiDzei

Onko mistään luettavissa Jukan kommentteja? Kumpikohan lie tuosta parista olleen enemmän tiukilla? Väliaikojen perusteella Jukka jäänyt jo heti alkumatkasta kärkiporukasta, jossa pomokin ajoi. Lopussa hiukan tavoittanut pomoa, mutta keula toki karannut lisää. Ihmeen heikolta vaikuttaa Jose Hermida/Ralph Naef parin eteneminen??

----------


## jojo^^

Jukan viikottaiset kuulumiset löytyy täältä: http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku...a_2473548.html.  Lyhyesti kommentoinut kisaa tämän päivän viestissään.

----------


## asb

> Jukan viikottaiset kuulumiset löytyy täältä: http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku...a_2473548.html.  Lyhyesti kommentoinut kisaa tämän päivän viestissään.



Ja täällä ajoparin kuulumiset. Google Translaten mukaan aika tyhjänpäiväistä löpinää Jukan selostukseen verrattuna: http://www.jelmerpietersma.nl/  :Hymy:

----------


## karhut

kyllä tuolla mun mielestä google kääntäjä antaa ihan mielenkiintoisia selostuksia.

Kahden päivän täynnä vastoinkäymisiä ei MilkaVedä joukkue tänään jälleen puhua. Jeroen Boelen ja Bart Brentjens laskivat vuoden alussa vaiheessa, mutta väärin perustein ja näkivät iskuyritystä savun. Pietersma ja Jukka Vastaranta oli lähtenyt käyntiin hitaasti. He ajoivat takaisin voimakkaasti päivän edetessä ja niin teki tarttua kahdeksas paikka.

jne

MIlkaVedä joukkue voisi hankkia ilmastoidun motorhomen jossa jukka vois päivittää päivittäin blogia.

----------


## karhut

tuolla ois Jukan haastattelu

lähde
http://www.mountainbikeracingteam.co...ilka-trek-back

----------


## Vallu

http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku...u_2492763.html

Cape Epic pulkassa

----------


## Nailoni

Hyvä teksti  :Hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

Aika villiä tekstiä, jalatkin eri mittaiset, mutta osteopaatilla käynnin jälkeen jaloista tuli samanmittaiset ja taas alkoi kulkea.  :Leveä hymy: 

Hurja kisahan tuo on ollut kokonaisuudessaan, ja tapahtumia vähintäänkin riittävästi.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Hienoa tekstiä! Myös tuo karhut:in linkittämä videohaastattelu oli selvästi rennompi kuin Yle:n tekemä haastattelu. 

Viimeinen kappale kruunaa kaiken. 

"Tätä ei saa ymmärtää väärin, mutta mietin tätä lausahdusta viikon päässäni kisassa. Olen kuin Ferrari. Jukka kulkee kovaa, kun palikat on kasassa, mutta Jukka tarvii Jukalle tarkoitettua merkkihuoltoa jatkuvasti. Muuten kone menee rikki." 

Olisiko tässä henkisesti tärkeä havainto tulevaisuuden menestystä varten? Aikaisemmin Jukka on monesti kärsinyt selkä- ja vatsakivuista, ja ehkä vähän valittanutkin siitä. 

Nyt jos tiedossa on että kunnon merkkihuollon kanssa kone toimii, niin on varmasti myös helpompi hyväksyä että kisakireä kone vaan joskus pamahtaa, mutta korjauksen jälkeen taas kulkee kovaa. 

Kyse on jossain määrin oman haavoittavuuden tiedostaminen, ja varmasti sen johdosta myös helpompi elää sen kanssa.

Hurjan paljon tsemppiä maailmancupin kisoihin Afrikassa. Olkoon Ferrari iskussa.  :Hymy:

----------


## DeLillo

Hurjaa meininkiä ja mielenkiintoista tekstiä, josta ei tosin valitettavasti selviä, millaisesta kisasta käytännössä Cape Epicissa on kyse. Vähän taustatietoa esimerkiksi pariajamisen kuvioista ja säännöistä ja mukana olevista kuskeista avaisi tekstiä niillekin, jotka eivät jo valmiiksi tiedä, mistä on kyse. Se on varmaankin tällaisten Ylen nettisivuilla olevien blogien merkitys.

----------


## Nailoni

Blogissa oli juttua että tänä viikonloppuna joku kisa. Mikä kisa mahtaa olla?

----------


## pööräilijä

> Blogissa oli juttua että tänä viikonloppuna joku kisa. Mikä kisa mahtaa olla?



Käsittääkseni tämä 
http://www.karkloofclassic.co.za/

Ei ainakaan ole muita kisoja samaan aikaan, siis kategoriakisoja.

----------


## Nailoni

Ei noista tuloksista ota selvää vai onko noi nyt ajettu jo? Oliko tuo yhen päivän vai 3 pv kisa?

----------


## PELTONEN

Uutta kirjoitusta taas

----------


## Samsonite

Harmi juttu, että lihasjumi on vienyt miehestä parhaan terän.

Itsekin olen aikoinaan useaan otteeseen Saarion Leon pihdeissä tuskissaan kiermurrellut ja ei voi kun todeta, että kyllä se ihmemies on. Välillä otettiin hieman ruuvimeisseliä avuksi, jotta saatiin "penikat" pois sääristä...

----------


## PanuV

...kenraaliharjoitus ennen World Cupin alkua!

"Conditions were extremely difficult. Temperatures were lower than they've been all week, the rain bucketed down and the track was very muddy, providing a real test for the World Cup riders that took to the course."

Onnea Jukka!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/sou.../photos/169368

----------


## kaakko

Nyt oli taas tullut uusi blogikirjoitus. Tällä kertaa jo vähän positiivisemmat mietteet omasta kunnosta Jukalla. Toivottavasti ensimmäinen maailmancup kisa menee hyvin.

----------


## OJ

Toivottavasti lähtönumero 59 ei ole sama kuin lähtöruutu.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Joka tapauksessa Pietermariztburgin kisassa on lähes kaikki isot nimet mukana. Jos tuolta tulee hyvä tulos, niin se on kyllä todella suuri saavutus.

----------


## Torspo

Kohta alkaa kisa. Freecasterista voi katella.
edit. siis lähetys alkaa kohta, en tiedä koska kilpailu alkaa.

----------


## leecher

Lähti muuten koko eturivi naisista 29:llä liikkeelle?

----------


## xtrainer80

Nyt tarvis Jukan aloittaa nousu, sijoitus kisan puolivälissä 48, ja kärkeen 4.38. Suunta on valitettavasti ollut alaspäin.

----------


## Mikvana

Jukalla taitaa olla jotain ongelmia. Suunta kierros kierrokselta alaspäin. Harmi!

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Kohta alkaa kisa. Freecasterista voi katella.
> edit. siis lähetys alkaa kohta, en tiedä koska kilpailu alkaa.



Puolisen tuntia kisaa jäljellä, ja kuvanlaatu hyvä!

----------


## akkki

Kiva ois nähdä miten Jukka menee tuon rock gardenin.

----------


## xtrainer80

Jukan tyttöystävä Sonja bongattu huoltoalueelta, kahden pullon kanssa. Huolto pelaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mikvana

Loppu tulikin sitten paremmin.  :Hymy:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Loppu tulikin sitten paremmin.



Viides?  
10 minuuttia voittajasta.

----------


## kontio

Taitavat olla väärät tulokset... jotain striimiä hetken katselin ja väliajoissa oli jossain 30 paikkeilla sija? 20 joukossa ei ainakaan maaliin tullut. tai sit mä katsoin jotain väärää

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Taitavat olla väärät tulokset... jotain striimiä hetken katselin ja väliajoissa oli jossain 30 paikkeilla sija? 20 joukossa ei ainakaan maaliin tullut. tai sit mä katsoin jotain väärää



Jep! Väärät on: 
April 16-17			2011		
Minä en ole löytänyt oikeita mistään.

----------


## xtrainer80

Taisi olla 38. noin 8 minuuttia voittajasta. Tulokset ilmestynee ensimmäisenä tuonne:

E: tulikin jo tulokset.  :Hymy:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Nyt löytyi tulos oli juurikin tuo 38.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Eli ei mennyt ihan itsensä määrittelemän hyvän tuloksen mukaan, mutta 30 tärkeätä pistettä tuli Olympiapaikkaa varten. 

Tsemppiä seuraavaan kisaan! 

Oli aika rankka rata kun maailman huipun keskivauhti reilun 30km matkalla oli vain 20km/h. 

Sen lisäksi oli mielenkiintoista nähdä kuskien tekniset erot, mm. Nino Schurter joka oli silmiinpistävästi Absalonia nopeampi pitkässä kivikkolaskussa.

----------


## --SJP--

Jep, Schurter veti kyllä uskomattoman hyvin ja nopeeta linjaa sen kivikkolaskun! Tosi hienoa katottavaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## PanuV

nimekäs kaarti lähdössä, vaikkei Houffalize omaakkaan enää MC-statusta. 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...up-start-lists

ja "Jukka pääsee taas töihin" :Hymy: 

Carina kertoi pari viikkoa sitten, että olisi myös osallistumassa. Hänen nimensä ei tosin ole listoilla..?

----------


## MTBVespa

Jukka päivitelly blogia...  Afrikan kuulumiset ja pohtimista 29"vs26"...

http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku...a_2547457.html

----------


## xtrainer80

> Jukka päivitelly blogia...  Afrikan kuulumiset ja pohtimista 29"vs26"...
> 
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku...a_2547457.html



No joo... Hiukan "kyllähän minä mutta ne muut (tiimi)" asenteella... Mutta ei kai tiimi voi toimia yhden kuskin ehdoilla (viittaus tuohon ruokavalioon). 

Mielenkiintoista kyllä, että seuraavassa kisassa taas 26" alla.

----------


## timppi

> Carina kertoi pari viikkoa sitten, että olisi myös osallistumassa. Hänen nimensä ei tosin ole listoilla..?



Kukas tuo Elite Men - 18. on?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Se on Jukka Vastaranta. Mutta se ei ole Carina Kirssi.

Timppi, luetun ymmärtämisessäsi on vikaa.

----------


## phebis

Aikamoista itkemistä... Moni asia ei tunnu olevan hyvin?!?!

----------


## ahma

Jukka kuuluu niihin, joille todella toivon menestystä. Olisi hienoa jos menestystä maastossa ja Lontoossa tulisi. Lisäksi Ylen blogisarja oli alkaessaan positiivinen yllätys. Nyt alkaa juttujen tyyli jo hiukan risoa, blogista toiseen asiat on huonosti ja Jukka jollain  tavoin väärinymmärretty. Onko elämä oikeasti noin kurjaa? Jos kyllä, niin asialle kannattaisi tehdä jotain...

----------


## jojo^^

> Jukka kuuluu niihin, joille todella toivon menestystä. Olisi hienoa jos menestystä maastossa ja Lontoossa tulisi. Lisäksi Ylen blogisarja oli alkaessaan positiivinen yllätys. Nyt alkaa juttujen tyyli jo hiukan risoa, blogista toiseen asiat on huonosti ja Jukka jollain  tavoin väärinymmärretty. Onko elämä oikeasti noin kurjaa? Jos kyllä, niin asialle kannattaisi tehdä jotain...



Komppaan tätä kaikin puolin. Viimeisimmät päivitykset on ollut aikamoista valitusta.

----------


## zeizei

> Jukka kuuluu niihin, joille todella toivon menestystä. Olisi hienoa jos menestystä maastossa ja Lontoossa tulisi. Lisäksi Ylen blogisarja oli alkaessaan positiivinen yllätys. Nyt alkaa juttujen tyyli jo hiukan risoa, blogista toiseen asiat on huonosti ja Jukka jollain  tavoin väärinymmärretty. Onko elämä oikeasti noin kurjaa? Jos kyllä, niin asialle kannattaisi tehdä jotain...



Kaikilta osin samaa mieltä. Tuskin asiat kuitenkaan mihinkään muuttuvat (ainakaan parempaan suuntaan) blogissa valittamalla. Jukan kuulumisisia on mukava lukea, menestystä todella toivon ja uskon että vastoinkäymiset turhauttavat. Oman tallin näin voimakas ja toistuva kritisoiminen julkisesti ei kuitenkaan ole kovin rakentavaa. Tuo on sellaista palautetta, mikä kuuluu antaa suoraan tallille ja jos sillä ei ole vaikutusta niin sitten mennään niillä mitä on tarjolla tai katsellaan uutta tallia. Eikä sitä uuden tallin löytämistä varmasti helpota valittajan maine.

----------


## timppi

> Timppi, luetun ymmärtämisessäsi on vikaa.



Ai katos joo..

----------


## asb

> Kaikilta osin samaa mieltä. Tuskin asiat kuitenkaan mihinkään muuttuvat (ainakaan parempaan suuntaan) blogissa valittamalla.



Eihän se Milka-Trek ainoa tiimi maailmassa ole ja jotenkin veikkaan, että siellä pitsan ääressä on kyllä ruokavaliosta mainittu. Luulisi ajomiehellä olevan ottajia, kun sopimus päättyy. Olen saanut sen käsityksen, että Jukalla ei olisi ollut paljonkaan varaa olla ronkeli tätä nykyistä sopimusta tehtäessä. Kuitenkin eka ammattilaistiimi sen välissä olleen amatöörikauden jälkeen.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Jukka kuuluu niihin, joille todella toivon menestystä. Olisi hienoa jos menestystä maastossa ja Lontoossa tulisi. Lisäksi Ylen blogisarja oli alkaessaan positiivinen yllätys. Nyt alkaa juttujen tyyli jo hiukan risoa, blogista toiseen asiat on huonosti ja Jukka jollain tavoin väärinymmärretty. Onko elämä oikeasti noin kurjaa? Jos kyllä, niin asialle kannattaisi tehdä jotain...



Eikö ollut aikoinaan vähän sama ongelma maantiepuolella? Toki oli sairastumisia sun muuta mutta olen antanut itselleni kertoa myös että se "pelkkänä" apuajajana olo tuotti vaikeuksia.
Ehkä -jos näin on- olisi Jukan vähän syytä mennä itseensä?

----------


## jukra

> Komppaan tätä kaikin puolin. Viimeisimmät päivitykset on ollut aikamoista valitusta.



Pakko kompata vaikka olenkin kannattaja..
Jos kerran kalusto on ollut ns. paskana niin en usko, että tuolle tasolle on pelkästään vierestä seuraamalla päässyt. Ei muutakuin ruuvari käteen ja huoltaa itse jos tiimi ei siihen kykene. Harvoin nuo fillarit niin totaalisen rikki on, että tunnin-puolentoista hommalla ei ihan kohtuu kuntoon saisi.
Tuon pikkupyörän nyt onneksi kaima sai alleen kun otti asiakseen - ehkäpä ko. tiimi vaatii hiukan oma-aloitteisuutta eikä voi vain odotella että istutetaan valmiiseen pöytään (?)
Samaan luokkaan nyt menee taistelu noiden ruokien kanssa. Oma-aloitteisesti vaan mieleistä ruokaa metsästämään, sitä varmasti löytyy kunhan hakee.

Toki kun oma-aloitteisesti pitäisit hommat (jonkinnäköisessä) kondiksessa niin ei olisi enää mahdollista saada tekosyitä tuloksiin vaan homman pitäisi ns. kulkea.
Tuollainen tappio mieliala on muutenkin pahasta, ainakin omien kokemuksien mukaan se nujertaa aika tehokkaasti myös tuota kulkupuolta - kunhan pitää positiiviset ajatukset niin kulkupuolikin menee kyllä hyvin. Kun kulkupuoli on kunnossa niin ehkäpä tiimikin huomaa, että kaveriin kannattaa panostaa ja hommat paranee (tai vaihtoehtoisesti voi vaihtaa toiseen tiimiin kun kulkupuoli on kunnossa).

----------


## asb

> Pakko kompata vaikka olenkin kannattaja..
> Jos kerran kalusto on ollut ns. paskana niin en usko, että tuolle tasolle on pelkästään vierestä seuraamalla päässyt. Ei muutakuin ruuvari käteen ja huoltaa itse jos tiimi ei siihen kykene. Harvoin nuo fillarit niin totaalisen rikki on, että tunnin-puolentoista hommalla ei ihan kohtuu kuntoon saisi.



Ruuvarillahan ne jarrut ilmataan ja keskiöt vaihdetaan. HIENO POSTAUS! Olette taas väärässä.

Ihme mielipiteet täällä, kun ammattipyöräilijän pitäisi tehdä työnsä talkoilla. Pitäisi olla kiitollinen ja koko ajan persettä nuolemasssa, kun iso johtaja on hyvää hyvyyttään antanut työpaikan pyöräilytallista.

----------


## wanderer

Tuskinpa Bart itte ihmeemmin joutuu/on joutunut pyöriä rassailemaan.
Käsitys ammattimaisesta toiminnnasta vaihtelee näköjään jopa tuollakin tasolla. Harmillista!

----------


## zeizei

Täysin samaa mieltä, että ei tuolla tasolla _pitäisi_ joutua pyöräänsä itse rassaamaan. Mutta jos tilanne on tämä niin kumpi on pidemmällä tähtäimellä hyödyllisempää: koittaa laittaa pyörä itse ajokuntoon, jos suinkin mahdollista ja antaa jalkojen puhua vai kritisoida talliaan julkisesti?

Varmasti tuo avautuminen helpottaa siihen turhautumiseen, mutta kanava ja kohdeyleisö on mielestäni väärä. No toivotaan, että tilanne kuitenkin paranee eikä puitteet enää olisi menestyksen tiellä.

----------


## asb

> Täysin samaa mieltä, että ei tuolla tasolla _pitäisi_ joutua pyöräänsä itse rassaamaan. Mutta jos tilanne on tämä niin kumpi on pidemmällä tähtäimellä hyödyllisempää: koittaa laittaa pyörä itse ajokuntoon, jos suinkin mahdollista ja antaa jalkojen puhua vai kritisoida talliaan julkisesti?



Turhaa länkytystä. Pyörähän tuli kuntoon sillä, että vei fillarin mekaanikolle pomolta kysymisen sijaan. Edelleen toistan: fillarissa on osia, joiden korjaamiseen tarvitaan erikoistyökaluja, joita harva teistäkään omistaa saatika kantaa mukanaan matkoillaan. Kyse oli nyt jarrujen ilmauksesta ja keskiön vaihtamisesta. Kuka sanoi, että Jukka ei itse osaa tai viitsi säätää ruuvarilla ja kuusiokoloavaimilla esim. vaihtajiaan, satulaa tai ohjaustangon asentoa?

----------


## zeizei

Huoh... Luitko edes tuota kommenttiani, jonka lainasit? Noh kohtuullisella luetun ymmärtämisellä mielipiteeni tuli varmasti selväksi joten jääköön tähän.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Viimeisimmässa Kadens-lehdessä Fredrik Kessiakoff muistelee uraansa maastopyöräilyssä ja kertoo että ainakin Cannondale-tallin toiminta oli todella pientä vaikka kulissit saattoivatkin kertoa muuta. Suurimman osan kaikesta (hotellien buukkaus, pyörien pakkaaminen jne) sai hoitaa itse.

----------


## jukra

> Ruuvarillahan ne jarrut ilmataan ja keskiöt vaihdetaan. HIENO POSTAUS! Olette taas väärässä.



Tärkeintä on, että tartut joka sanaan kuin piru raamattua lukiessa. Näin saadaan hyvä keskustelu aikaan, loistavaa!

zeizei sai hyvin kiteytettyä asian - asioita ei varmasti pitäisi hoitaa itse, mutta jos ne ei kerran muuten hoidu niin onko hyödyllisempaa miettiä asioita ja valua itsesääliin vai hoitaa asiat kuntoon ja näyttää mistä mies on tehty?

----------


## kaakko

> nimekäs kaarti lähdössä, vaikkei Houffalize omaakkaan enää MC-statusta. 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...up-start-lists
> 
> ja "Jukka pääsee taas töihin"
> 
> Carina kertoi pari viikkoa sitten, että olisi myös osallistumassa. Hänen nimensä ei tosin ole listoilla..?



Jukka oli 14. tuossa kisassa. Eli vähän paremmin nyt ainakin sijoituksen puolesta mennyt. Hävisi voittajalle (Schurter) reilu 5 minuuttia.  Samoin Carina näytti olleen 14. naisten kisassa. Täällä vielä tuloksia.

----------


## MTBVespa

> Jukka oli 14. tuossa kisassa. Eli vähän paremmin nyt ainakin sijoituksen puolesta mennyt. Hävisi voittajalle (Schurter) reilu 5 minuuttia.  Samoin Carina näytti olleen 14. naisten kisassa. Täällä vielä tuloksia.



Hyvin on Jukka ajanut, kova suoritus!

----------


## kh74

> Aika villiä tekstiä, jalatkin eri mittaiset, mutta osteopaatilla käynnin jälkeen jaloista tuli samanmittaiset ja taas alkoi kulkea.



Joo: (Jukan tekstiä)
Kisan jälkeen menin osteopaatille ja jalkani olivat kaksi senttimetriä eri mittaiset. Hän laittoi paikat kuntoon. 

 :No huh!: 

On mun mielestä aika pitkälti Vastarannan ongelmat psykosomaattista laatua.

Ei voi olla niin että sattuu olemaan maailmankaikkeuden ainoa kisamies jolla on mystiset vatsa-, jalka-, selkä-, niska- yms. ongelmat jotka vaan yks poppamies maailmassa osaa laittaa kuntoon. Siis oikeasti ei voi olla noin. Se voi kyllä tuntua siltä.

Muistaakseni joskus taannoin joku (liekö tämä sama osteopaatti/kiropraktikko mikälie) oli diagnosoinut sille jonkun hiilariongelman, ja laittanut hiilarittomalle dieetille. Sitten itkettiin blogissa kun ei treeni kulje...

Se MM-kakkossija ja maailmanlaajuinen huomio oli Jukalle juniorina liikaa ja liian aikaisin. Tavoitteet ja odotukset olivat liian korkealla heti alkuun, joka aiheuttaa pettymyksien kierteen, kun kovat odotukset eivät toteudukaan ja samalla altistaa omille ja kaiken maailman puoskareiden selittelyille mikä milloinkin on vikana ja riippuvuussuhde ja kierre on valmis.

----------


## kaakko

Tällä kertaa Jukalta positiivisempaan sävyyn kirjoitettu blogipäivitys. Toivottavasti ajo alkaisi kulkea niin ehkä näitä positiivisempia juttuja tulee lisää.

----------


## kh74

Voi sen niinkin ajatella että jos ei ollenkaan kramppaa niin ei oo ajettu täysiä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kiva kuitenkin kun on vähän positiivisemmat meiningit Jukalla. Tsemppiä vaan ja pisteitä kasaan.

----------


## OJ

> joo noin se varmasti tuolla tasolla menee; päässä on vikaa ja täysiä ei ajeta! ei ihme, että tuloksia ei synny, eihän Jukka ajanut kuin sijalle 14. huippukuskien joukossa



Eikö Jukalla nimenomaan krampannut, eli voisi kuvitella ihan kunnolla likistetyn ainakin tossa kisassa?

Mutta miksi kirjoitat noin aliarvoivaan tyyliin? 14. huippukuskien joukossa? Eikö Jukka ala jo pikkuhiljaa lukeutumaan huippukuskiksi?  :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kaakko

Tällä kertaa Jukka kehuu uudessa blogitekstissään Tampereen polut ja muutenkin on tuntunut nauttivan ajamisesta. Hyvä näin, että positiivisempiakin ajatuksia tulee ja toivotaan nyt, että tulostakin tulee sitten kun on taas kisojen aika.

----------


## kh74

> Tuolta löytyy tuo 2001-vuoden junnurankinglista alas kelaamalla, yksittäisissä kisoissa taakse jäi varmaan vielä muitakin nykyisiä prohvia. Jos asiaa kuvaillaan suomalaisittain lätkätermein niin Jukka tosiaan  "pyöritteli" noihin aikoihin kilpakumppaneitaan suurin piirtein ihan  miten tahtoi  
> http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/ranki...ings2001.shtml



Tsekkasin tän linkin vasta nyt. Varsin mielenkiintoinen. Poimin tähän esille vain tämän yhden helmen:

*Junior Men
Rankings as of October 13, 2001*

1 Jukka Vastaranta (Fin)                                                 356 pts
....

54 Riccardo Ricco (Ita)                                                   18

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MTBwannabe

http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku...e_2598630.html

Positiivisella mielellä on hyvä lähteä reissuun! Tsemppiä!

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

"Lähden reissuun nyt vahvempana. Paremmassa kunnossa ja valmiina ottamaan takaiskut vastaan. En odota minkään toimivan matkan järjestelyissä ja olen varautunut saavani roskaruokaa eteeni. Kaikki mikä toimii hienosti on pelkkää plussaa ja positiivinen yllätys. Tällä asenteella lähdettäessä ei tarvitse voivotella kokoaikaa."

Hienoa luettavaa! Nyt vaan toivotaan hyviä tuloksia, sekä säästymistä välinerikoilta ja loukkaantumisilta.

----------


## phebis

Pessimisti ei pety  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ar

Race is on: http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/10...lby-forest-gbr

----------


## jaska

Tattis, erinomainen linkki!

----------


## akkki

Noin 10min kärjestä.

63.      Jukka VASTARANTA     FIN          1:50:50

----------


## jaska

Mitähän Jukalle tapahtui, hän oli jossain vaiheessa 30 parhaan joukossa? Selostajakin kehui Jukkaa ja kehoitti kiinnittämään huomiota jatkossakin.

----------


## karhut

ylen sivuilla Jukan kommentit viime kisasta. Positiivinen mieli!
Kyllä vielä kärkisijat paukkuu!

Seuraava osoite kai näyttää sunnuntain mc-kisan
http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/10...-offenburg-ger

----------


## ussaf

Absalon aika liekeissä. Mites Jukalla? Ei ole kuvissa näkynyt 4. kierrokselta alkaen ainakaan, ja tuon saitin väliaikanäyttö ei pelaa.

----------


## MTBwannabe

> Absalon aika liekeissä. Mites Jukalla? Ei ole kuvissa näkynyt 4. kierrokselta alkaen ainakaan, ja tuon saitin väliaikanäyttö ei pelaa.



Jukka tänään sijalla 65.

edit: Mulla toi välinäyttö pelasi ihan ok koko kisan ajan.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Uusi blogikirjoitus

----------


## Mike

> Uusi blogikirjoitus



Kyllä on harmillisen negatiivisia nämä jutut yksi toisensa jälkeen...

----------


## J T K

Dejavu...antais jalkojen puhua.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Kyllä on harmillisen negatiivisia nämä jutut yksi toisensa jälkeen...



Täh?? Kertoi rehellisesti,ettei oikein kulkenut eikä pizzansyönti tehnyt hyvää.
Oli uskaltanut myös moittia hierojaa.. No huh sentään :No huh!: .
Selvennätkö vähän minkälainen tuon jutun ois pitänyt ollä???
Teen parhaani ja katsotaan mihin se riittää porukkaa suomessa on jo tarpeeks.

----------


## MTBVespa

Nyt on lähteny hyvin käyntiin eilen toi kisa. Yhdeksäs eka etapin jälkeen, 6min keulasta, tiiminsä paras. Saa nähdä miten tänää menee.
http://www.mtbfestival.at/

----------


## asb

Hyvät kirjoittajat. Olemme tähän mennessä päässeet yksimielisyyteen siitä, että joidenkin mielestä Jukan kirjoitukset ovat liian negatiivisia ja joidenkin mielestä ne ovat ihan ok. 

VOIMMEKO NYT LOPETTAA JUKAN KIRJOITUSTYYLIN SUOMIMISEN JA KESKITTYÄ HÄNEN AJAMISEENSA?

Eli alkaa pikkuhiljaa jurppia kun *te vain vaitatte koko ajan*. (Katsokaas jos hoksaatte pienen kontekstiin liittyvän vitsin tuosta virkkeestä).

----------


## Igor Pavlovits

> Mieltä painoi myös tiimin negatiivisuus minua kohtaan.



Aikaisempien blogikirjoitusten perusteella tunne taitaa olla molemminpuolinen.

----------


## --SJP--

Noh, kyllä saattais ittelläkin tulla pieniä negatiivisia ajatuksia tiimin asennetta kohtaan, jos olisin kahdessa ekassa maailmancupissa ollu tiimin paras kuski, ja sen jälkeen pomo tulee uhittelemaan, ettei ole varmaa, saako ajaa enää loppuja maailmancuppeja ollenkaan...

----------


## syklopaatti

> Hyvät kirjoittajat. Olemme tähän mennessä päässeet yksimielisyyteen siitä, että joidenkin mielestä Jukan kirjoitukset ovat liian negatiivisia ja joidenkin mielestä ne ovat ihan ok. 
> 
> VOIMMEKO NYT LOPETTAA JUKAN KIRJOITUSTYYLIN SUOMIMISEN JA KESKITTYÄ HÄNEN AJAMISEENSA?
> 
> Eli alkaa pikkuhiljaa jurppia kun *te vain vaitatte koko ajan*. (Katsokaas jos hoksaatte pienen kontekstiin liittyvän vitsin tuosta virkkeestä).



nyt asb oot asian ytimessä.

----------


## MakeK

Jalat puhuneet... tänään podiumilla! Kokonaiskisassa seitsemäntenä ja hyvässä tuntumassa kärkikavereihin. Hienoa Jukka, tsemppiä!

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Loistavaa! Hienoa nähdä. Kyllä Jukalla pyörä kulkee, etenkin mitä vaikeampi rata ja olosuhteet ovat.

----------


## Igor Pavlovits

http://www.mtbfestival.at/index.php?id=44
Jalat ovat puhuneet, erinomaista!





> Eli alkaa pikkuhiljaa jurppia kun *te vain vaitatte koko ajan*. (Katsokaas jos hoksaatte pienen kontekstiin liittyvän vitsin tuosta virkkeestä).



ja rasismin arvostelu on suvaitsemattomuutta...

----------


## MakeK

Kakkossijaan 2:30. Kärkipaikka voi olla hiukan liian kaukana. Tulee hyvä kisa ja uskon että Jukan määrällisesti kova treenaus tuo tulosta huomenna.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Joo: (Jukan tekstiä)
> Kisan jälkeen menin osteopaatille ja jalkani olivat kaksi senttimetriä eri mittaiset. Hän laittoi paikat kuntoon. 
> 
> 
> 
> On mun mielestä aika pitkälti Vastarannan ongelmat psykosomaattista laatua.
> 
> .



HMMMM. On  mahdollista, että jalat voivat olla  eri pituiset kisan jälkeen toiminnallisesti.
Esimerkiksi S-I nivelen subluksaatio (Maastossa ajaessa täysin mahdolinen juttu) ja tai lihasramppi selässä aiheuttaa tilanteen jossa jalat vierekkäin laitettaessa makuulla ovat eri mittaiset. Jos sitten joku sitä käsittelee, voi tilanne hyvinkin korjautua.
Mutta ei tietenkään itse jalkojen pituus mihinkään muutu jos sitä vaikka rtg:lää luista mitataan.
 Mutta Jukka kertoo asian niin kuin sen suurin osa maalikoista kertoo. Ja jotkut "poppamiehet" jopa hehkuttavat asiaa näin, vaikka pitäisi kyllä kertoa, mistä oikeasti on kyse.

----------


## Talisker

Viidenneksi näyttää sijoittuneen kokonaiskisassa:
http://www.mtbfestival.at/fileadmin/...inzel_2011.pdf

----------


## MakeK

Jukan kisaraporttia:
http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku...r_2644470.html

Hyvin näyttää kulkeneen vaikka epäonneakin on ollut mukana. Tuosta on hyvä jatkaa...

----------


## kh74

"Hyvä ruoka, parempi mieli."

Ja aivan ilmeisesti tyttöystävä "hoitaa" säryt pois paremmin kuin mikään karvainen urheilumurjoja tai mikään -paatti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Kukaan ei ole vielä huomioinut Jukan EM-hopeaa MTB Maratonissa? 

Nyt tuli kunnon tulos!!!

http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/69...m-kilpailuissa

----------


## MTBwannabe

> Kukaan ei ole vielä huomioinut Jukan EM-hopeaa MTB Maratonissa?



http://fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?t=42748 

On toki huomioitu.

----------


## -mustikka-

Hyvä Jukka!
Toivottavasti tämä onnistuminen tuo positiiviset fiilikset esiin ja itseluottamus palaa huippuunsa.

----------


## jojo^^

> Kukaan ei ole vielä huomioinut Jukan EM-hopeaa MTB Maratonissa? 
> 
> Nyt tuli kunnon tulos!!!
> 
> http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/69...m-kilpailuissa



Loisto suoritus! Vaihteeksi jotain positiivista tältä suunnalta. Toivottavasti onnistuminen kantautuisi hieman myös asenteeseen. Nyt tuskin on tiimilläkään mitään valittamasti. Tästä se lähtee!

----------


## Marsusram

Jukan blogi päivitetty. Nyvvaan Lontoo targetiksi.

----------


## NoNo

Hevoskuurista :
http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/73...en-seurauksena

Hyviä sijoituksia.

----------


## skott

Taitaako Jukka päästä tolla MM-sijotuksella jo Olumpilaisiin? Entäs Pia?

----------


## kaakko

> Taitaako Jukka päästä tolla MM-sijotuksella jo Olumpilaisiin? Entäs Pia?



En tiedä vaikuttaako maratonin (xcm) MM-sijoitukset millään tavalla tuon olympialajin xco olympiapaikkoihin. Olen käsittänyt, että ei vaikuttaisi mutta varma en asiasta ole. Eli edelleen pitäisi pisteitä kerätä nimenomaan XCO-kisoista.

----------


## viller

Ei vaikuta olympialaisiin kun ei ole olympialaji.

----------


## Jaani

"Amerikan maailman cupit jäi ajamatta, sillä maastopyöräilyn ensimmäinen Olympia voittaja, maastopyöräilyn supersankari ja managerin hommia hoiteleva Bart Brentjens totesi minun olevan liian huono."

Onko tämä jotain huumoria jota en vaan ymmärrä?

----------


## villef

> "Amerikan maailman cupit jäi ajamatta, sillä maastopyöräilyn ensimmäinen Olympia voittaja, maastopyöräilyn supersankari ja managerin hommia hoiteleva Bart Brentjens totesi minun olevan liian huono."
> 
> Onko tämä jotain huumoria jota en vaan ymmärrä?



Eiköhän viittaa aikaisempaan tekstiin, jossa mainitsi että oli pomon kanssa käynyt keskustelun jossa Jukan saavutuksia pidettiin huonoina. Siitä syystä ilmeisesti ei talli ollut päästänyt noin kalliille reissulle maailman cuppiin. Harmi vain, mitä ansaitsematta jääneet pisteet sitten tulevat vaikuttamaan Jukan Lontoon tavoitteeseen...

Edit: Pomon (aiheellinen) ylistys lienee sarkasmia siitä, että pomo ei näe todellisuutta, vaikka kokemusta pitäisi olla...

----------


## derosa

Pitäisikö tämän osion otsikko olla: JUKKAKIN PÄÄSI KOTIIN. Brentjens on tallipomo ja hän päättää. Nyt varmaan talousasiat ratkaisivat: Amerikan reissut ovat kalliita."Hyötysuhde" päätukijan kannalta on Euroopassa. Pitää muistaa, että mtb- puolen ammattitallitoiminta on ns nappikauppaa verrattuna Jukankin taakseen jättämään maantieammattilaisuuteen. Tämä pitäisi olla selvää myös Jukallekin ja onkin, sillä olen ymmärtänyt aikaisempien "tilitysten" perusteella, että hän pyöräilee melkeimpä kulukorvauspohjalla. Onko niin, että nuorimies vain purkaa paineitaan "kotimarkinoilla", kun tavoitteet eivät maasastopuolellakaan täyty heti toiveiden mukaisesti. Kyllä se sieltä. Jukka oli fyysisesti Suomen kaikkienaikojen lahjakkain junioripyöräilijä. Sen entisen juniorin olisi vain kasvettava menttaalipuolellakin, että tie tähtiin tulisi mahdolliseksi. Ale´aleeee...

----------


## -mustikka-

Vähän alemman kategorian kisa mutta voitto on aina voitto.

----------


## MakeK

Hienoa, Jukka kolmanneksi Dolomiti Superbikessa:

http://services.datasport.com/2011/mtb/dolomiti/

----------


## OJ

> Hienoa, Jukka kolmanneksi Dolomiti Superbikessa:
> 
> http://services.datasport.com/2011/mtb/dolomiti/



Tampereen Pyörä Union?

----------


## imartika

> En tiedä vaikuttaako maratonin (xcm) MM-sijoitukset millään tavalla tuon olympialajin xco olympiapaikkoihin. Olen käsittänyt, että ei vaikuttaisi mutta varma en asiasta ole. Eli edelleen pitäisi pisteitä kerätä nimenomaan XCO-kisoista.



Eikö valinta mene maakohtaisten pisteiden perusteella? 
Siis laitetaan maat kerrytettyjen pisteiden mukaiseen jonoon ja 24 ensimmäistä maata saavat asettaa 1-3 ehdokasta, lisäksi muutama lisäpaikka euroopan ulkopuolisille.
Jos näin, niin hieman on työtä tehtävänä vielä. Suomi on tällä hetkellä rankattu 27 sijalle, tiedä sitten miten maakohtaiset pisteet kertyvät.

----------


## kaakko

Hyvin meneen XCO:n SM-kisan jälkeen Jukka on ehtinyt päivittää blogiaan. Vähän kisatunnelmia yms. Kova tuntuu oleva kisakalenteri kun melkein joka viikonlopulle on jotain kisaa tiedossa. Tietysti se ammattilaisella varmasti niin kuuluukin olla.

----------


## derosa

Hyvinkään SM-kuvissa kiinnitti huomiota Vastaranta- veljeksien huikea SARVIEN LEVEYS, mistä syystä kädet ovat "luonnottoman" leveässä asennossa. Tuli mieleen telinevoimistelusta tuttu renkaiden RISTIRIIPUNTA. Onko tämä uusi "tyylisuunta" maailmalla? Mihin ovat myös hävinneet nousukahvat?

----------


## xtrainer80

> Hyvinkään SM-kuvissa kiinnitti huomiota Vastaranta- veljeksien huikea SARVIEN LEVEYS, mistä syystä kädet ovat "luonnottoman" leveässä asennossa. Tuli mieleen telinevoimistelusta tuttu renkaiden RISTIRIIPUNTA. Onko tämä uusi "tyylisuunta" maailmalla? Mihin ovat myös hävinneet nousukahvat?



Samaa olen miettinyt, etenkin Mikolla näytti olevan melkoinen karahka. Eikä ollut mitään risereita, vaan täysin suorat tangot. Liittyykö se jotenkin siihen että molemmat ajaa 29":llä? Tarvitsee enemmän vääntömomenttia?

----------


## sakuvaan

Kyl se vaan on niin että ne kapeat stongat kuuluu nykyään hipsterifikseihin.

----------


## DzeiDzei

> Hyvinkään SM-kuvissa kiinnitti huomiota Vastaranta- veljeksien huikea SARVIEN LEVEYS, mistä syystä kädet ovat "luonnottoman" leveässä asennossa. Tuli mieleen telinevoimistelusta tuttu renkaiden RISTIRIIPUNTA. Onko tämä uusi "tyylisuunta" maailmalla? Mihin ovat myös hävinneet nousukahvat?



Geoff Kabush on kait yksi tunnetuimmista kisakuskeista, joka ajaa vähän leveemmällä tangolla (685mm) ja perustelee sitä sillä että leveemmällä stongalla tekniset kohdat menee helpommin.

Tuolla muutama Kabushin kommentti stongan leveydestä
http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/rider.../?id=geoff0901

----------


## DzeiDzei

Noista SM-kisojen ja eritoten Jukan valokuvista pistää kyllä silmään tuo stemmi. Taitaa tosin kaikilla kovemman tason kisakuskeilla olla 29" pyörissä tuommoinen tuo stemmin asento. Näin harrastelijan näkökulmasta näyttää aika hassulta. http://www.kotiposti.net/xkarim/valo.../DSC_6290.html

----------


## pööräilijä

Levee tanko tekee ajosta todella paljon vakaampaa. Varsinkin kivikko on helpompi ajaa, kun ohjaus on tarkempi ja vähemmän voimaa vaativaa. Nosukahvat on enemmän makuasia, kun hyöty. 

Tohon negastemmiin voi vastata, että tanko yritetään saada samalle tasolle kuin pikkupyöräisessäkin. Normistemmillä kädet ovat huomattavasti ylempänä ja ajoasennosta tulee kaikkea muuta kuin kisamainen, varsinkin kun verrokki pyöränä on 26"nen kisakireellä asennolla. Huomasin saman kun ajoin jäykkiksellä ja sitten täpärillä. Vaati stemmin kääntämisen ylösalaisin, jotta totuttu käsien korkeus ei muuttuisi.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Levee tanko tekee ajosta todella paljon vakaampaa. Varsinkin kivikko on helpompi ajaa, kun ohjaus on tarkempi ja vähemmän voimaa vaativaa. Nosukahvat on enemmän makuasia, kun hyöty. 
> 
> Tohon negastemmiin voi vastata, että tanko yritetään saada samalle tasolle kuin pikkupyöräisessäkin. Normistemmillä kädet ovat huomattavasti ylempänä ja ajoasennosta tulee kaikkea muuta kuin kisamainen, varsinkin kun verrokki pyöränä on 26"nen kisakireellä asennolla. Huomasin saman kun ajoin jäykkiksellä ja sitten täpärillä. Vaati stemmin kääntämisen ylösalaisin, jotta totuttu käsien korkeus ei muuttuisi.



Jep. Meillä täällä Porissa päin ollaan menty Harrikkamaiseen ajoasentoon. Kyllä selliasella teknistä pääsee, mutta auttamattoman hidas on sitten nopeilla pätkillä.
Hyvä huomata,että ei tarvi ainakaa pojan pyörään alkaa raiseria tilailemaan. aika monella näytti lisäksi olevan nousutapitkin pyörissään.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Jep. Meillä täällä Porissa päin ollaan menty Harrikkamaiseen ajoasentoon. Kyllä selliasella teknistä pääsee, mutta auttamattoman hidas on sitten nopeilla pätkillä.
> Hyvä huomata,että ei tarvi ainakaa pojan pyörään alkaa raiseria tilailemaan. aika monella näytti lisäksi olevan nousutapitkin pyörissään.



Osa Eliten kisaajista näytti tulevan asfalttipätkän ns. kapealla otteella, eli kiinni keskemmältä tankoa. Kärkimiehistä Rossi ainakin. Jos tangossa on vain tilaa otetta siirtää, niin sillaihan ne siirtymät menee leveämmälläkin tangolla jos leveä ote ahdistaa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Osa Eliten kisaajista näytti tulevan asfalttipätkän ns. kapealla otteella, eli kiinni keskemmältä tankoa. Kärkimiehistä Rossi ainakin. Jos tangossa on vain tilaa otetta siirtää, niin sillaihan ne siirtymät menee leveämmälläkin tangolla jos leveä ote ahdistaa.



Ei niinkään leveä vaan korkea. Raiseri,lyhyt stemmi jne. on muodissa täälläpäin. Junnu sitten haluaa mitä muutkin.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Osa Eliten kisaajista näytti tulevan asfalttipätkän ns. kapealla otteella, eli kiinni keskemmältä tankoa. Kärkimiehistä Rossi ainakin. Jos tangossa on vain tilaa otetta siirtää, niin sillaihan ne siirtymät menee leveämmälläkin tangolla jos leveä ote ahdistaa.



noinkin lyhyelle siirtymälle pystyi hyvin vetämään täyden tempoasennon. Henkinen hyöty oli mittaamaton, kun oli ultimate aeroasento  :Vink:  

Stemmiin pituus ja tangon nousut on todella tottumusasioita. Itselle tuli pyörissä 12cm stemmit ja hyvältä tuntuu. Lyhyempi voisi periaatteessa olla hyvä, mutta lyhentäisi ainakin omaa ohjaamoa ei-mieleiseksi. nm. ennen riserin nimeen vannonut

----------


## 2,5i V6

> Noista SM-kisojen ja eritoten Jukan valokuvista pistää kyllä silmään tuo stemmi. Taitaa tosin kaikilla kovemman tason kisakuskeilla olla 29" pyörissä tuommoinen tuo stemmin asento. Näin harrastelijan näkökulmasta näyttää aika hassulta. http://www.kotiposti.net/xkarim/valo.../DSC_6290.html



Tuolla tavalla vähän lyhyemmätkin kuskit saavat tarpeeksi droppia, jota pidemmille tulee kai luonnostaan ilman erikoisjyrkkiä stemmejäkin

http://www.roadbikeaction.com/conten...%20%281%29.jpg

----------


## villef

Kyllähän Jukka on ehdottomasti paras suomen pyöräilybloggaaja.
Tekstiä tulee tasaisesti ja se on mielenkiintoista.

Paajasen Paavo sitten heti kakkosena, nyt kun Risto on harventanut kirjoitteluaan..

----------


## 2,5i V6

> Kyllähän Jukka on ehdottomasti paras suomen pyöräilybloggaaja.



Raparipa (http://gurumarkkinointi.fi/ ja http://pollitasta.fi/) kirjoittaa kilkuttimiin liittyvää blogia:

http://raparipa.fi/

Tarjontaa on siis nykyään racingistä osiin

----------


## MTBwannabe

Onkohan kisoihin tänään mistään streamia tarjolla?

----------


## MTBwannabe

> Onkohan kisoihin tänään mistään streamia tarjolla?



Itselleen vastaten -> http://www.europemtb2011.com/index.p...ine-video.html

----------


## Siilo

Streami ei avaudu sitten millään, mutta epävirallisten tulosten perusteella Jukka taisi keskeyttää 2. kierroksella?    :Sekaisin:

----------


## leecher

> Streami ei avaudu sitten millään, mutta epävirallisten tulosten perusteella Jukka taisi keskeyttää 2. kierroksella?



Liian hapokasta?

----------


## A R:nen

Jos (iso jos) laskin oikein, Suomen yhteenlaskettu (kaudet 2010/11 ja 2011/12, kolme parasta ajajaa kausikohtaisesti) olympiaranking-sijoitus olisi nyt sitten vihdoinkin se maapaikkaan oikeuttava 24. uusimman eli maanantaisen ranking-listan mukaan. Tuolla listalla Suomen sijoitus on nyt 27., mutta edellisen kauden piste-eroilla yhteenlasketuissa pisteissä taakse jäävät ainakin tässä vaiheessa Tanska (viime kauden ero -99, nyt 72=-27), Norja (-80+46=-34) ja Iran (-341+21=-320). Myös viime vuoden listalla Suomen edellä olleet Portugali (54-86=-32) ja Namibia (73-146=-73) jäävät nyt Suomen taakse. Tätähän saa kohta alkaa jännittää ihan tosissaan... Forza Jukka!

----------


## Siilo

http://maastopyoraily.wordpress.com/...ka-vastaranta/
 Tuolta löytyy pieni yhteenveto kisasta suomalaisten osalta.

"”Totaalisen huono päivä. Jalat ja mies oli aivan tukossa ensimmäisestä kilometristä lähtien. Ennakkovalmistelut sujuivat suunnitelmien mukaan, kisassa mikään ei vaan natsannut. Ei näihin kisoihin keskeyttämään tulla, mutta on täysin turha rimpuilla mukana, kun pyörä ei liiku mihinkään. Ottaa päähän aivan vietävästi”, Vastaranta kommentoi pettyneenä."

----------


## akkki

Nove mestossa 33. Ilmeisesti tämä on ihan ok sijoitus kun viime aikoina ei oikein ole tainnut fiilis olla kohdillaan?

----------


## MutaMika

Huonompi homma:
http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/urheilu...-valiin/910162

----------


## LJL

> Huonompi homma:
> http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/urheilu...-valiin/910162



Ei pahus vieköön...  :Vihainen:  Tässä Hesarin uutinen http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/pyoraily/ar.../1135269022408

-Lauri

----------


## TimoP

> Huonompi homma:
> http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/urheilu...-valiin/910162



"Käsivarren taipeessa on murtuma, joka ei vaadi operointia. "

Toivottavasti ei ole samanlainen kyynärpään vamma kuin minulla (värttinäluun pään halkeama). Se on nyt vaivannut 6.5 kuukautta eikä vieläkään kestä maastoajoa.

Pikaista toipumista Jukalle!

----------


## Nailoni

Nyt vaan lyötävä lukkoon ajoasento ja sillä jauhettava niin kauan että kroppa tottuu. Oli se sitten vähän epämukava tai ei.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ei huippu-urheilussa voi ajatella 'on se epämukava tai ei' tai 'ehkä onni potkaisee'..Onni tulee kaupanpäälle jos on tullakseen, kaikki muu selvitetään.

En ole kuullut Jukan puhuvan paljoa tehomittarista ja suoritusten analysoinnista esim tehoihin perustuen. Tietysti on selvää että XCO/XCM on niin paljon taitolaji ja 'irtopinnalla', että tehomittari tuntuu huuhaalta, mutta en jättäisi sitä korttia katsmatta, kun puhutaan huippuammattilaisesta. Mielestäni Jukan pitäisi hankkia SRM maasturiin, ajaa eri ajoasennoilla slikseillä ja nappuloilla asfaltilla, karkealla soratiellä ja ehkä jossain pahalla mukulalla tasotestejä ja kirjata saavutetut tehotasot ylös. Tasamaalla, loivassa nousussa ja hyvin jyrkässä nousussa. Lähinnä pointti se, että pintojen pitäisi olla senverran kiinteitä, että voidaan poissulkea lipsumiset ja heikko pito jotka vaikuttavat tulosten verrattavuuteen eri testiveto(sarjojen) välillä. 

Eli siis esim 10 kovaa mäkivetoa/testattu asento, josta seurataan tehoja ja sitten näistä rinnakkainen vertailu miten ne asennot toimii metsän puolella vakiotestiradalla eri säissä (eri pidoissa) sekä miten kroppa reagoi tähän asentoon seuraavina päivinä (kuinka jumiin menee tai ei, montako päivää tällä 'hyvällä asennolla' pystyy ajamaan ennenkuin menee jumiin>käytettävyys päiväkisassa/etappikisassa). Näistä sitten rakennetaan oma säätökartta.

Pienellä systematiikkalla edistystä..  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Olisikohan esimerkiksi Retul-sovituksesta apua?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

No, asentosovitushan se Retul on. Kuitenkin on sitten kokeiltava, miten se toimii = mitä sillä asennolla saa kropasta irti = mitattava, toistettava menetelmä = wattimittari ja toistettava ajopinta.

----------


## villef

"jotta voiman tuotto ei menisi ihan reisille"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Nyt vaan lyötävä lukkoon ajoasento ja sillä jauhettava niin kauan että kroppa tottuu. Oli se sitten vähän epämukava tai ei.



Pikkaisen eri mieltä tästä. Mielipuoli tämän suhteen on kärjistettynä se että ensin ajoasennon olisi oltava mukava ja helppoa voimantuottoa suosiva ja vasta sitten aerodynaaminen jne. tekijöitä huomioiva. Mitä pidemmästä kilpailusuorituksesta on kysymys niin sitä enemmän "helpolla ajoasennolla" on mielestäni merkitystä. Ajoasennon ja esmes aerodynamiikan suhde on "kiikkulautamainen", sen minkä toisessa voittaa häviää toisessa ja oikean suhteen löytyminen on tärkeää... ja myös vaikeaa mutta ajoasentoa kannattaa miettiä tosissaan, kokeilla voi kaikkea mutta ees'taas vatkaamiseen ei pidä sortua... helpommin sanottu kuin tehty...

----------


## Tumppi

Täytyy tunnustaa taas jälleen oma tietämättömyys. Olen aina luullut (en tietänyt) että satulaa taakse siirtämällä rasitus kohdistuu enemmän reisiin...
Ainakin itsellä jos siirtää satulaa liian eteen, niin takareisi ja pakara kramppaa ekana ja vastaavasti päinvastoin? Aina sitä oppii uutta?

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Täytyy tunnustaa taas jälleen oma tietämättömyys. Olen aina luullut (en tietänyt) että satulaa taakse siirtämällä rasitus kohdistuu enemmän reisiin...
> Ainakin itsellä jos siirtää satulaa liian eteen, niin takareisi ja pakara kramppaa ekana ja vastaavasti päinvastoin? Aina sitä oppii uutta?



Mistäs sellaista tietoa olet imenyt jotta satulan siirto taakse ei kuormittaisi reisilihaksia?

----------


## Tumppi

> Mistäs sellaista tietoa olet imenyt jotta satulan siirto taakse ei kuormittaisi reisilihaksia?



No niinpä. Minusta nimenomaan mitä taaenpana satula, niin sen enemmän kuormitusta etureisille. Sellaista vaan tuumin, että kaverit jotka ajelee satulan nokka keskiön päällä ovat melko kreisittömiä...  :Hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

Onpa erikoista, että koko ikänsä ajanut ammattilainen joutuu noin radikaalisti vielä hakemaan parasta ajoasentoa. Äkkiseltään luulisi, että itselle soveltuvin ajoasento olisi jo noilla kilometreillä aika hyvin selvillä. Kuulostaa ihan siltä, kuin aloittelija hakisi jollain ihmetempulla extrapotkua suoritukseen.

Toivotaan että optimaalinen ajoasento löytyy, ettei mene ihan reisille.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## erkkk

Eipä tuossa mitää kummallista ole. Tom Boonenilla oli liusunut satulatolppa 3 cm (KOLME SENTTIÄ!) alaspäin alkukauden treeneissä alaspäin silloin kun pyörä alkoi oikeasti kulkemaan ja huomattuaan asian tuumas et kulkee hyvin joten antaa olla. Hyvinhän se klassikoiden voittoja napsi aivan ylivoimaisesti, ajoasento toki näytti vähän hassulta minikyykyltä. 90-luvulla oli muodissa hinata se satula niin ylös kuin vaan pystyi, nykyisin aika monella on se sen aikaisten standardien mukaan aivan perseellään. 80-luvulla satula vedettiin yleensä vielä niin taakse kun sen vaan sai, kuormitti vähemmän polvia. Jukalla on vielä ollut ongelmia kropan kanssa, joten asentoa joutuu viilaan vähän siltäkin suunnalta. Muuten ajaminen loppuu kokonaan. Jukkana kyllä katsoisin ihan tehomittarilla mihin kohti sen satulan sementoi ja samalla vois kassella jollain ergostemmillä mistä kohdin yläkroppa futaa. Jatkuva ääripäiden muuttelu ei varmasti tee hyvää.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Mielipuoli tämän suhteen on kärjistettynä se että ensin ajoasennon olisi oltava mukava ja helppoa voimantuottoa suosiva ja vasta sitten aerodynaaminen jne.



Maastohommissa aero ei tietysti ole se ensimmäinen sana, ehkä enemmän se painon jakautuminen etu/takapyörälle ajettavuuden näkökulmasta vs. voimantuotto..mutta tuohon periaatteessa viittasin, että asennon voi virittää yhden päivän xco-kisaan sellaiseksi, että siitä saa hyvin tehoa vaikka se ehkä hippasen ahdistaa, mutta sitä ei voi tehdä etappikisassa ettei esim kolmantena aamuna ole paikat ihan 'kiveä'.

----------


## Xamnala

> Maastohommissa aero ei tietysti ole se ensimmäinen sana, ehkä enemmän se painon jakautuminen etu/takapyörälle ajettavuuden näkökulmasta vs. voimantuotto..mutta tuohon periaatteessa viittasin, että asennon voi virittää yhden päivän xco-kisaan sellaiseksi, että siitä saa hyvin tehoa vaikka se ehkä hippasen ahdistaa, mutta sitä ei voi tehdä etappikisassa ettei esim kolmantena aamuna ole paikat ihan 'kiveä'.



Aikanaan katselin Jukan maantiepyörän ajoasentoa (oiskohan ollut 18-sarjalaisena). Satulan nokka oli niin huimasti alaspäin, että monella olisi ollut varmaan vaikeuksia pysyä satulassa tai ainakin olisi pitänyt kaikin voimin käsillä vastustaa putoamista. Ei ole ihme, että asentoa haetaan vieläkin ? !

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Maastohommissa aero ei tietysti ole se ensimmäinen sana, ehkä enemmän se painon jakautuminen etu/takapyörälle ajettavuuden näkökulmasta vs. voimantuotto..mutta tuohon periaatteessa viittasin, että asennon voi virittää yhden päivän xco-kisaan sellaiseksi, että siitä saa hyvin tehoa vaikka se ehkä hippasen ahdistaa, mutta sitä ei voi tehdä etappikisassa ettei esim kolmantena aamuna ole paikat ihan 'kiveä'.



On myös huomioitava se että kysymys ei ole pelkästä kisatapahtumasta vaan samalla kattauksella treenataan jolloin mainitussa, aika stabiilissa asennossa pro:t makaavat vuositasolla balttiaralla tuhat tuntia. Siihen en oikein usko että kannattaisi treenatta eri setillä ja kisaan laittaa toinen ajoasentokattaus.

----------


## OJ

> No, asentosovitushan se Retul on. Kuitenkin on sitten kokeiltava, miten se toimii = mitä sillä asennolla saa kropasta irti = mitattava, toistettava menetelmä = wattimittari ja toistettava ajopinta.



Niin sitä vaan, että jollain ehkä vähän oikeansuuntaisella systeemillä voisi saada sen asennon ainakin vähän sinnepäin mieluummin kuin mutulla hakemalla. Sitten testailemaan pieniä muutoksia. Noin niinkuin mun mielestä.

----------


## LJL

Sen verran offtopicia, että Jukan viimeisimmän päivityksen inspiroimana mietin ja mallailin oman xc-jäykkiksen ajoasentoa, ja päädyin nostamaan tolppaa vajaan sentin, sekä kääntämään stemmin 6° ylöspäin. Satulaa siirsin pari milliä eteenpäin. Kaiken kaikkiaan painopiste siis nousi aika paljon, ja pyörä tuli ensi alkuun vähän kummallisen näköiseksi (kun on tottunut alaspäin tai oikeastaan suoraan osoittavaan stemmiin). Mutta näillä muutoksilla kulki heti paremmin Ounasvaaran helpoilla poluilla, kun sai iskettyä jalkaa suoremmaksi, eikä teknisemmätkään kohdat olleet ollenkaan mahdottomia, ehkäpä kiitos ylöspäin pistämäni stemmin. Jatkan reenaamista näillä, ja hyvä että asiaa tulee mietittyä.

 Sellainen seikka jäi askarruttamaan, mitä joku oli tuossa blogin kommenteissakin tuonut esille, että kuinka paljon satulan vetäminen taaksepäin oikein vaikuttaa rullaavuuteen tuollaisella 2,1"-2,25" leveällä maastorenkaalla? Ja toisaalta, eikö pito ole parempi, jos ahteri on tavallaan enemmän "renkaan päällä"? Oma satula on nyt melko tarkalleen keskeltä kiskoa kiinni, aiemmin ollut vedettynä aika taakse.

Ps. Mitä on "kyssyyn meneminen"?

-Lauri

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Suuren maailman maastoratojen ylämäissä voipi keulia pahasti, jos paino on liian takana. Silloin ei takakrenkaan pidosta ole hyötyä.

Toki ammattilaisilla asia on eri kuin meillä kuolevaisilla. Ammattilaiset osaa & jaksaa pyörittää koko mäen.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Ei ajoasennon suhteen ole olemassa yhtä oikeaa ratkaisuaja ja aika vähän myös "nyrkkisääntöjä" joita käyttämällä löytyisi optimiratkaisu... tekijöitä jotka vaikuttavat toisiinsa on todella paljon. Nyrkkisääntölinjalla jos silti etenen niin kyllä LJL:n suorittama painopisteen siirtäminen korkeammalle ja jalan saattaminen suoremmaksi eivät periaatteessa pelitä kuin nopeilla siirtymillä, teknisillä osioilla painopiste pitäisi olla niin matalalla kuin mahdollista ja kuskin pitäisi pystyä liikkumaan ohjaamossa mahdollisimman paljon ja mahdollisimman helposti/nopeasti. Mutta kuten sanoin vaikuttavia tekijöitä on paljon ja tässäkin keississä pitäisi tietää "säätämisen lähtötaso" ja paljon muuta... toisaalta vain kokeilemalla voi päästä parempaan kattaukseen joten jos tuntuu hyvältä niin antaa palaa vaan.

----------


## DzeiDzei

Niin mites on, voidaanko tässä vaiheessa jo sanoa miltä vaikuttaa Jukan mahdollisuudet ajaa ens kesänä Lontoossa? Mikä sen maarankingin piti olla, että yksi kuski pääsee mukaan? oliko 25? Nyt suomi on XC maarankingissa sijalla 26. Missä vaiheessa tuo sitten katotaan, että mitkä maat paikat saa? Tuolta Pian Lontoo haaveista selvisi, että rankipojoja saa kerätä ens vuoden toukokuun loppuun asti. Onko Jukalla myös sama mahdollisuus, eli toukokuun loppuun asti olisi aikaa pisteitä kerätä?

Entäs osaako joku sanoa, että miten nuo maarankipojot lasketaan? Jukalla ittellään on nyt 508 pojoa ja Suomen yhteispisteet on 668. Jukan pisteiden lisäksi on tullut siis 160 pistettä, mutta miten niin vähän? Pelkästään SM-kisoista jaetaan 10 parhaalle yhteensä 485 (joista Jukka itse nappasi 110), joten tällöin maapisteitä pitäisi olla 508 + 375 = 883. Vai onko niin, että SM-kisoista ei lasketa kuin 3 parhaan pisteet tuonne UCI:n maarankinkiin?

----------


## A R:nen

Maarankingiin lasketaan maittain kolme eniten pisteitä omaavaa kuskia kausittain, sijoitus määräytyy tämän ja edellisen kauden yhteispisteiden mukaisesti ja sen pitäisi olla vähintään 24. Tämän kauden uusimmassa olympiarankingissa sijoitus on 27 ja yhteenlasketuilla pisteillä sijoitus taitaa nyt olla myöskin sama (Norja jää taakse mutta Portugali menee ohi).

----------


## Xizor

Liittyen tähän satulatolpan korkeuteen olenkin monesti miettinyt, että miksi XCO-kisakuskit ei käytä kaukosäätimellä varustettuja hissitolppia? Painossa ei kuitenkaan tule takkiin kuin 300-400 g ja tuolla saisi sen suuren edun, että voi ajaa helpot osuudet satula optimikorkeudella polkemistehon kannalta ja sitten madaltaa jakkaraa teknisille osuuksille.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Jukka Vastarannan uusin blogi julkaistu 17.10 http://yle.fi/urheilu/kolumnit/polku_lontooseen/ olkaapa hyvät.



Greit. Ajoasentojutut on kiinnostavia. Ihme kommentteja tuossa edellisessä päivityksessä… "Satula kannattaa siis asettaa mahdollisimman eteen, UCI:n sallimaan maksimiasentoon". Poikipahan lisäkirjoituksen!

-Lauri

----------


## MacGyver

> "Satula kannattaa siis asettaa mahdollisimman eteen, UCI:n sallimaan maksimiasentoon". Poikipahan lisäkirjoituksen!
> 
> -Lauri



Ystävämme forloni päässyt taas vauhtiin. Ja muistakaa myös, että Mitä isompi runko, sen nopeampi ajoasento. :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> Ystävämme forloni päässyt taas vauhtiin. Ja muistakaa myös, että Mitä isompi runko, sen nopeampi ajoasento.



Ai niin tämä on tää 50 000 merkin myynti-ilmoituksia väsäävä Specialized-mies.  :Leveä hymy:  Ehkäpä tuo Jukan uusimman päivityksen otsikko on omistettu hänelle. Voihan tuo kommentointi toki olla myös provokaatiota, tiedä häntä.

-Lauri

----------


## kaakko

Mielenkiintoista luettavaa ja jotekin Jukan kirjoituksista aistii, että tuo loukkaantumisen aiheuttama pakollinen tauko on kuitenkin tainnut tehdä ihan hyvää ainakin pääkopalle. Ehkä on saanut välillä muuta ajateltavaa ja nyt halu treenata ja kehittyä pyöräilijänä entisestään on kova. Toivottavasti Jukka saa hyvän treenijakson alle ja pyörä kulkee taas ensi kaudella.

----------


## Hidasmuttakankee

> Mielenkiintoista luettavaa ja jotekin Jukan kirjoituksista aistii, että tuo loukkaantumisen aiheuttama pakollinen tauko on kuitenkin tainnut tehdä ihan hyvää ainakin pääkopalle. Ehkä on saanut välillä muuta ajateltavaa ja nyt halu treenata ja kehittyä pyöräilijänä entisestään on kova. Toivottavasti Jukka saa hyvän treenijakson alle ja pyörä kulkee taas ensi kaudella.



Komppaan, pari viimeistä blogia on ollut oikein mukavaa luettavaa. Tais se crashi kolahtaa hyvään aikaan ja hyvään kohtaan :Hymy: . Tsemppiä uudentyyppiseen treeniin!

----------


## LJL

> Mielenkiintoista luettavaa ja jotekin Jukan kirjoituksista aistii, että tuo loukkaantumisen aiheuttama pakollinen tauko on kuitenkin tainnut tehdä ihan hyvää ainakin pääkopalle. Ehkä on saanut välillä muuta ajateltavaa ja nyt halu treenata ja kehittyä pyöräilijänä entisestään on kova. Toivottavasti Jukka saa hyvän treenijakson alle ja pyörä kulkee taas ensi kaudella.



+1! Tsemppiä uuteen kauteen Jukalle, jos tätä eksyy joskus lukemaan.

-Lauri

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nyt on hauska lukea. Ennakkoluulotonta mutta perusteltua treeniä, uskallusta pois vanhasta.

Seuraavaksi sais reenata maastofiksillä.

----------


## Mike

> Nyt on hauska lukea. Ennakkoluulotonta mutta perusteltua treeniä, uskallusta pois vanhasta.
> 
> Seuraavaksi sais reenata maastofiksillä.



+1

----------


## DzeiDzei

Onko Jukka vaihtanut tiimiä? Jukan FB sivuilla näkyy Jukalla kuvassa uudet kuteet ja tiedoissa lukee maininta Trek-Cingolani. Täällä foorumissa ainakaan eikä Jukan YLEblogissa ei ole taidettu mainita asiasta mitään. Tallilla ei taida löytyä nettisivuja? Minkähän tasoinen tiimi tuo lie?

----------


## kaakko

http://www.ciclicingolani.it/ Tuolla oli ainakin jotain mainintaa Team Cingolani & Jukka Vastaranta. Samoin tuolla blogissa: http://www.bloggen.be/mtblily/archief.php?ID=1423779 Mitään virallisempaa en sitten näin äkkiseltään löytänyt, mutta tuon perusteella olisi vaihtanut tiimiä.

----------


## Leopejo

Esim. http://www.solobike.it/solobike/news.../tipo-notizia/ kertoi lokakuussa, että Trek - Cingolani (aikaisemmin Downhill:in keskittyvä?) tulee olemaan uusi "supertiimi", joka kilpailee Maraton-luokessa, kapteeninaan Jukka Vastaranta. Välineenä 26-tuumaiset pyörät.

----------


## Nailoni

mielenkiintoista...  :Hymy:

----------


## JG71

Tuossa aiheesta vähän videoa vauhdin takaavalla rallienglannilla höystettynä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2letn...layer_embedded

----------


## MTBVespa

Tuliko nyt mutka polulla Lontooseen? Tuntus keskittyvän marathoniin, eikäs olympia-lajiin.

----------


## asb

> Tuliko nyt mutka polulla Lontooseen? Tuntus keskittyvän marathoniin, eikäs olympia-lajiin.



Mutka tuli siitä MM-kisojen harjoituksissa tapahtuneesta pahasta  kaatumisesta ja loukkaantumisesta, joka vei mahdollisuudet osallistua  MM-kisoihin ja siten mahdollisuudet saada tarpeeksi pisteitä  olympialaisia varten.






> Tuossa aiheesta vähän videoa vauhdin takaavalla rallienglannilla höystettynä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2letn...layer_embedded



Jukka aikoo käyttää 26-tuumaista, koska "29eriin on vaikea saada hyvää ajoasentoa pienikokoiselle miehelle."


Onkohan olympiahaave aiheuttanut stressiä Jukalle? Näytti olevan ihan hilpeällä päällä kun kertoi että voi nyt keskittyä pitkiin treeneihin ja maratoniin, josta viime kaudella tuli parhaat tulokset.

----------


## kaakko

Kyllähän Jukka paljon rennomman oloinen on ollut näissä viimeisimmissä blogikirjoituksissaankin. Todella mukavaa luettavaa ja hyvää pohdintaa. Onhan tuo olympiahaave saattanut aiheuttaa jonkun verran ylimääräistä stressiä ja vielä kun ajokaan ei ole omien odotusten mukaisesti kulkenut kokoaikaa. Toivottavasti ensi kaudella ajo kulkee ja tulokset puhuvat puolestaan.

----------


## DzeiDzei

Toivottavasti Jukan olympiahaaveet eivät ole kuitenkaan ihan kokonaan kuivuneet. Onhan vuonna 2016 taas kisat ja iän puolastahan Jukka voisi ajaa vielä 2020 O-kisoissakin.

----------


## arisaast

Katos, vaikuttaa hyvältä. Varmasti lupa odottaa menestystä maratoneilta. Tuo alkukauden Lontoon pisteiden keräily taas vaikuttaa hieman epävarmalta, jos Jukka joutuu yksin kiertämään ne kilpailut.

----------


## kh74

> Kyllähän Jukka paljon rennomman oloinen on ollut näissä viimeisimmissä blogikirjoituksissaankin.



Aika rentoahan tuo nyt on kun on vaihtanut harjoituslenkeille flättipolkimet...  :Hymy: 

Milloin lienee viimeksi ajanut fläteillä muuten kuin baariin? Kohta sillä on lökäpöksyt ja cross trainingia skeittilaudalla, ja sitä ruvetaan bongaan entistä useemmin Mustanvuoren päällä hyppyreitä lapioimassa.

----------


## xtrainer80

Sinänsä jännä, että Jukka valitsi Italialaisen tiimin. Olen aikaisemmista blogikirjoituksista saanut käsityksen, että Jukalle on erittäin tärkeää noudattaa tiettyjä rutiineja, ja muutenkin tietynlainen täsmällisyys ja järjestelmällisyys tuntuu kirjoitusten perusteella olevan tärkeää (treeni, ravinto, lihashuolto). Italialaiset taas eivät välttämättä aina niin täsmällisiä ole... Tästähän myös Pia Sundsted kirjoitti aikaisemmin blogissaan. Tämä on toki kaikki spekulointia, saattaahaan tiimi sopia Jukalle vaikka kuinka hyvin, ja varmaankin on tutustunut henkilöihin etukäteen. Eikä tietenkään saisi yleistää kansallisuuden perusteella. 

Toivottavasti hommat lähtee sujumaan, ja löytyy vielä uutta vaihdetta ajamiseen. Ehkä sinne olympialaisiin asti. Samaa mieltä edellisten kanssa siitä, että mukavan positiivinen vire on ollut näissä viimeisimmissä kirjoituksissa.

----------


## kaakku

Ei näy! Viimeisin on 22.11.

Edit: hämmentävää, ensin ei näkynyt mutta kun klikkasin vasurin blogivalikosta Jukan blogiin uusiksi niin tuli näkyviin.

----------


## Herman

Huomionosoitus olympiakomitealta:
http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/201...a_3100796.html  :Hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

Jukka kirjoittaa soikeista (etu)rattaista, ja uskoo niiden tuovan etua. Mitä hyötyä sellaisista voi olla? Onko ne ylipäänsä kuinka harvinaisia?

"Soikeat rattaat voivat    oikeasti olla hyvät. Puhutaan monen prosentin edusta. Prosenttikin olisi jo    paljon. Olen onnekas kun saan mahdollisuuden testata niitä ja jopa    halutessani käyttää kisoissa. Monella sponssit rajoittavat ajelut pyöreisiin    rattaisiin".

----------


## izmo

Ei kai se soikeet rattaat tuo paljoo prosentteja mutta Oulun mies tuolla toisessa topikissa oli saanut jotakin koetuloksia... ehkä sopivaan ylämäkeen noustessa auttaa...? itte testannut vuoden verran...

----------


## zeizei

http://www.rotorbikeusa.com/science.html

Ainakin maantiellä ammattilaisilla noita näkyy käytössä. Vissiinkin vähentää kuolleen kohdan vaikutusta.

----------


## PanuV

[QUOTE=xtrainer80;1750838]Jukka kirjoittaa soikeista (etu)rattaista, ja uskoo niiden tuovan etua. Mitä hyötyä sellaisista voi olla? Onko ne ylipäänsä kuinka harvinaisia?

Spessun tehdastiimi on käyttänyt näitä 2009 vuodesta lähtien... toki vaihdellen eri konfiguraatioita (Sramin eturattat, Rotorin eturattaat, 1x10, 2x10) radan mukaan.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...q-rings-20888/

...Samulta pitäisi saada.

----------


## xtrainer80

Puusilmä ei taas huomannut, että toisessa topicissa keskustellaan aiheesta jo. Parempi jatkaa siis siellä, että ei rönsyä kahteen topikkiin. My bad.

----------


## Leopejo

Italiankielinen artikkeli tuttobiciweb:ssa, jossa kuvakin (onko tuo Jukka?). 

Artikkelia en käännä, mutta tässä muutamia poimintoja:

- Jukka kävi eilen kuntotestissä. Testin tulokset olivat hyviä. Testiä seurasi eräs tohtori Francesco Mazzanti, joka tulee seuraamaan suomalaisen kautta ja valmistautumista.
- Tänään Jukalla oli luvassa biomekaaninen testi. Ajoasento tulee olemaan vähän erilainen kuin viime kaudella, sillä ohjelmassa on vain pitkiä matkoja (marathon ja MTB-granfondo).
- Jukka on koko tammikuun leirillä Espanjan Calpe:ssa. 
- Kilpailuohjelmaa ei olla vielä laadittu, mutta varmaa on osallistuminen "Trek Zerowind Off Road Challenge"-kilpailusarjaan.

Artikkeli on vähän ristiriidassa Jukan kolumnin kanssa, eikö näin? Esim. saa nähdä mikä tulee olemaan tuon Mazzantin rooli (valmentaja vai pelkkä testaaja). Lisäksi miksi vaihtaa ajoasento "maratonmaiseksi", jos Jukka ajaa helmikuusta toukokuuhun olympiamatkoja?

----------


## pööräilijä

> *** Lisäksi miksi vaihtaa ajoasento "maratonmaiseksi", jos Jukka ajaa helmikuusta toukokuuhun olympiamatkoja?



Tohon ottaisin sen verran kantaa, että Jukan alkuperäinen ajoasento oli suoraan sanottuna sairas. Tanko törkeen alhaalla ja satula ylhäällä. Droppia maantiemiehellekkin liikaa. Maraton asento tai vaikka Suomi-XCO asento helpottaa teknisen ajamista huomattavasti, eikä aerodynamiikka tuu ongelmaksi kuitenkaan.

----------


## Hiillosmakkara

nips nips nips

----------


## asb

> Conconi, Mazzanti - mistä näitä tohtoreita oikein tulee?



Tohtoreita syntyy yliopistoilla väitöstilaisuuksissa.




Joo, tyhmään kysymykseen tyhmä vastaus...

----------


## Hiillosmakkara

nips nips nips

----------


## asb

> Juuh, väärä painotus kysymyksessäni - piti siis kysymäni, "mistä *näitä* tohtoreita tulee?"



Jos viittaat yhtäläisyyksillä Conconin doping-taustaan ja sulla on jotain faktoja, niin tämä on väärä paikka. Oikea paikka on WADA:n kuuma käräytyslinja.

Jos sulta taas puuttuu faktat, niin pidähän poikanen turpasi kiinni. Puheillesi on nimittäin rikoslaissa termi ja se on "kunnianloukkaus." Käyhän lukemassa.

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Älkääs tapelko.

Paneuduin tutkivaan journalismiin, googletin, ja löysin Dr. Francesco Mazzantin, joka on "veterinari". En harmikseni juurikaan ymmärrä italiaa, mutta olettaisin miehen olevan eläinlääkäri. Hän on mm. kirjoittanut artikkelin, joka kuvituksesta päätellen käsittelee kalojen silmiä.

Tosin epäilen, ettei kyseessä ole sama mies, joka seuraa Vastarannan testituloksia.

----------


## ussaf

Itseäni kiinnostaa notta mikä ihmeen haloon aihe se on jos lääkäri seuraa ammattilaisurheilijan kuntotestiä?

----------


## Hiillosmakkara

> Jos viittaat yhtäläisyyksillä Conconin doping-taustaan ja sulla on jotain faktoja, niin tämä on väärä paikka. Oikea paikka on WADA:n kuuma käräytyslinja.
> 
> Jos sulta taas puuttuu faktat, niin pidähän poikanen turpasi kiinni. Puheillesi on nimittäin rikoslaissa termi ja se on "kunnianloukkaus." Käyhän lukemassa.



No on ihme rähisijöitä taas liikkeellä tälläkin palstalla, ei voi kuin ihmetellä. Valvojalle tiedoksi, että minä en tapellut kenenkään kanssa. En todellakaan tarkoittanut, että Jukka olisi millään tavalla dopingepäilty tai tarkoittanut muutoinkaan mitenkään Jukkaa mustamaalata, jos sitä ajattelit. En liioin tarkoittanut, että Mazzantilla on jotain tekemistä dopingin kanssa. Otan viestini pois, jotta ei tule lisää väärinkäsityksiä / pahaa mieltä.

----------


## Leopejo

Jos tämä kaikki lähti "käännöstäni", kirjoitin hajamielisesti "tohtori" tarkoittaen "lääkäri", eikä minulla ollut aikomus vihjata tai tarkoittaa mitään erikoista.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tosin epäilen, ettei kyseessä ole sama mies, joka seuraa Vastarannan testituloksia.




Joo, oikea dottore on se il dottor Francesco Mazzanti, joka on"Laureato in scienze motorie" ja "Specialista in Rieducazione Funzionale"

----------


## Nailoni

loistavaa spekulointia  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> loistavaa spekulointia



Joo, tämä kiinnitti huomioni:





> Sisäkumien    käytössä mukavaa on se, että renkaat voi vaihtaa vielä kisa-aamunakin, ilma    pysyy sisällä kumin ollessa ehjä ja rengasrikon sattuessa kisassa renkaan    vaihto on siistiä ja nopeaa hommaa.



Eikö tuolla tasolla *ole muka käytössä* useampia kiekkopareja kisapaikalla ja niissä valmiiksi erilaisia kumeja erilaisiin tilanteisiin? Kuullostaa uskomattomalta  :No huh!:  :Sekaisin:  :No huh!:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Varmaan tähdillä on mekaanikot ja systeemit ja moninkertaiset kiekot. Ykkösdivarin miehillä lienee vähemmän rahakas meininki, ja mikäs siinä. True hommaa verrattuna pro touriin.

Kiinnostavaa, rehellistä ja positiivista spekulointia ovat olleet pari viimeisintä kirjoitusta. Samassa hengessä voisi Jukka joskus selostaa kisapäivän kulkua alusta loppuun.

----------


## kaakko

> Kiinnostavaa, rehellistä ja positiivista spekulointia ovat olleet pari viimeisintä kirjoitusta. Samassa hengessä voisi Jukka joskus selostaa kisapäivän kulkua alusta loppuun.



Tämä olisi mielenkiintoista. Täytyy toivoa, että kisakauden alettua Jukka oskus tällaisen blogitekstin kirjoittaisi, jossa kisapäivän kulkua selostaisi aamusta iltaan.

----------


## syklopaatti

Olipa osuva blogi. Pohdin nimittäin juuri samaa asiaa kun Jukka.

 Just toissapäivänä vetäsin todella pitkästä aikaa reilun tunnin juoksulenkin ja nyt on jalat niin kipeenä ,että tämäniltainen spinning jää väliin.
Itseasiassa hyvä kun pystyy kävelemään ,eikä kipulääkkeet auta. :Nolous:  (kiva iltavuoro tiedossa) :Irvistys: 

Ajattelin ekaks ,että juoksu saa jäädä ,mutta blogin luettuani tulin toisiin ajatuksiin.
Tunti kylmiltään oli liian pitkä ja rankka jaloille. Pitää ruveta juoksemaan aluks vähän lyhempiä lenkkejä siitä pidentäen.

Oli nimittäin yllättävän kivaa tuo juokseminen. :Hymy:

----------


## Johan Moraal

Kiitos taas tekstistä. Toisaalta lohduttava, että ammattimieskään ei tiedä miten pääsee kuntoon. Kovasti se vaan työtä vaatii näköjään, ajaa kuin piru ja olla syömättä.
Miten se Jukka muuten varmistaa että jotenkin palautuu, kait se nyt jotain suuhunsa laittaa sentään :No huh!:

----------


## sveitsinjukka

Jukka on aloittanut kauden erinomaisesti ajamalla toiseksi Orvieto Wine Marathon (tämä on virallinen nimi!) kisassa, ilmeisesti aika mutaisissa oloissa. Jukka voitti eliten mutta master 3 sarjassa ajanut "kukalie" Francesco Casagrande oli hiukan nopeampi 45 km minimaratoonilla. Loistava alku uudelle kaudelle uudessa tallissa! 
http://www.pianetamountainbike.it/mt....aspx?id=26210

----------


## LJL

> Jukka on aloittanut kauden erinomaisesti ajamalla toiseksi Orvieto Wine Marathon (tämä on virallinen nimi!) kisassa, ilmeisesti aika mutaisissa oloissa. Jukka voitti eliten mutta master 3 sarjassa ajanut "kukalie" Francesco Casagrande oli hiukan nopeampi 45 km minimaratoonilla. Loistava alku uudelle kaudelle uudessa tallissa! 
> http://www.pianetamountainbike.it/mt....aspx?id=26210



Jes, hyvä Jukka!

-Lauri

----------


## xtrainer80

> Jukka on aloittanut kauden erinomaisesti ajamalla toiseksi Orvieto Wine Marathon (tämä on virallinen nimi!) kisassa, ilmeisesti aika mutaisissa oloissa. Jukka voitti eliten mutta master 3 sarjassa ajanut "kukalie" Francesco Casagrande oli hiukan nopeampi 45 km minimaratoonilla. Loistava alku uudelle kaudelle uudessa tallissa! 
> http://www.pianetamountainbike.it/mt....aspx?id=26210



Hyvä kisa Jukalta, mutta kyllähän Casagrande oli aika ylivoimainen. Yli 3 min ero kuitenkin. Kyseessä on ilmeisesti 42-vuotias veteraani, ex-maantieproffa:

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesco_Casagrande

Käsittääkseni kyseessä on sama mies.

Jukan ajatuksia google kääntäjällä:

The  Finnish Vastaranta has thus summed up his thoughts on how it was his  first approach here in Italy: "I did not think that the level was so  high. I was impressed by the general condition for many, despite this being the first race of the season. The second place for me is a good result. "

E: enpä ole varma onko sittenkään tuo Casagrande, hiukan uskomattomalta tuntuu. Googlettelin vain kuvia, joissa mies oli maastopyörän selässä selvästi veteraani-ikäisenä. Jos joku tietää/löytää tiedon, niin voisi varmistaa. Jäi oikein vaivaamaan.

----------


## viller

> E: enpä ole varma onko sittenkään tuo Casagrande, hiukan uskomattomalta tuntuu. Googlettelin vain kuvia, joissa mies oli maastopyörän selässä selvästi veteraani-ikäisenä. Jos joku tietää/löytää tiedon, niin voisi varmistaa. Jäi oikein vaivaamaan.



Eiköhän se ole juurikin tuo Casagrande. Selvästi veteraani-ikäinen eli vuoden vanhempi kuin esimerkiksi Lance Armstrong, Chris Horner ja Jens Voigt. Uutisessa mainitaan että on entinen ammattilainen ja tulosten mukaan ajaa luokassa Master 3.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Eiköhän se ole juurikin tuo Casagrande. Selvästi veteraani-ikäinen eli vuoden vanhempi kuin esimerkiksi Lance Armstrong, Chris Horner ja Jens Voigt. Uutisessa mainitaan että on entinen ammattilainen ja tulosten mukaan ajaa luokassa Master 3.



Ja onhan se, seura cycling Tadei ja kuvahaulla nimi+seura vastaan tuli sama naama:






Kova äijä.

----------


## wanderer

> Eiköhän se ole juurikin tuo Casagrande. Selvästi veteraani-ikäinen eli vuoden vanhempi kuin esimerkiksi Lance Armstrong, Chris Horner ja Jens Voigt. Uutisessa mainitaan että on entinen ammattilainen ja tulosten mukaan ajaa luokassa Master 3.



Kuva FB:stä:

----------


## Jani T.

Huh huh! Nyt on ikämies tuupannut isoa kovaa!! :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## PanuV

,kuten Eepo totes sanoa! :Hymy: 

Tuntuu Italialaisten Master- pyöräilijoiden kunto olevan kohdallaan. Sitä sai hämmästellä mm. Mastereiden XCO EM:ssä Sloveniassa. Italia putsasi mitallipöydän 16 mitskulla (4 kultaa, 5 hopeaa ja 7 pronssia). http://www.mtbkranjskagora.si/images...edal_table.pdf

Hallitsevia Italialaisia XCO maailmanmestareita ovat Masterissa mm. Mirco Balducci M30-34 (=toinen italialainen podium-ukko Jukan kanssa), Massimo Folcarelli M 35-39. Tässä yksi kisa viime vuodelta, Maremma Cupista, jossa samat herrat ja Casagrande ovat käyneet korjaamassa potin
http://mtbpassion.lastampa.it/news/m...ierrez-1100000

Jukalle tsemppiä tuleviin koitoksiin!

Panu

----------


## Nailoni

http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...UxNjQ&LangId=1Sieltä kun selaa tiimiksi team trek cingolani niin löytyy myös muita mielenkiintoisia ajajakiinnityksiä :O

----------


## VesaP

> http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...UxNjQ&LangId=1Sieltä kun selaa tiimiksi team trek cingolani niin löytyy myös muita mielenkiintoisia ajajakiinnityksiä :O



Riders 
KALLIO Sonja FIN  25.10.1987  
PETRUCCI Francesco Danilo ITA  12.11.1991  
VASTARANTA Jukka FIN  29.03.1984  
VASTARANTA Mikko FIN  27.10.1982  

Last updated : 29.02.2012

----------


## PeeHoo

Jussi viime kevään Girossa, oltiin katsomassa:

----------


## VesaP

Lipsahtiko väärään ketjuun Jussin kuva vai onko joku asiayhteys Jukkaan?  :Hymy:

----------


## Jani T.

Olisi ollut kiva nähdä Jukan nimi tässä listassa---> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...up-start-lists

----------


## sveitsinjukka

Jukka ajoi toiseksi Italiassa Andora Bike puolimaratonilla (38 km, www.celebike.it). Voittaja oli tuttu nimi: Alexey Medvedev, 2011 euroopanmestari. 
tuloslista löytyy tästä linkistä ---> http://www.mysdam.it/events/event/results_21963.do

----------


## Olmi

Hyvä Jukka! Hyvältä näyttää tulevaa kautta ajatellen.

----------


## Nailoni

Hyvä hyvä!  :Hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

Ikävää että kisa meni pilalle renkaan takia, mutta Jukalta tulee tietylle päälle sattuessaan kyllä todella hauskaa tekstiä... Eihän tuota voinut nauramatta lukea.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## DzeiDzei

Ilmeisesti kauden eka(?) voitto (siinä ekassa kisassahan tuli kyllä voitto, mutta voiko sitä siksi kutsua, ku veteraanisarjalainen oli kuitenkin edellä?) tuli Espanjassa 3. etapilta. Yhteiskisassa 2.

http://www.pianetamountainbike.it/mt....aspx?id=27111

----------


## DzeiDzei

Ensi viikonloppuna on XCO maailmancupin 2. osakisa Belgiassa. Jukkaa ei näy ilmoittautuneissa. Tarkoittaako, että Lontoo on lopullisesti jo kuopattu? Oishan tässä yli kuukaus vielä aikaa kerätä pisteitä. Onko raja vain liian kaukana...

----------


## PanuV

> Jukka Vastarannan uusin blogi julkaistu 16.04 http://yle.fi/urheilu/suurtapahtumat...ku_lontooseen/



Hyvä Jukka!

Täällä kuva kuraisesta miehestä ja "uusilla säädöillä olevasta kisapelistä" :Hymy: 
http://www.pianetamountainbike.it/mt....aspx?id=27233

----------


## Leopejo

> Täällä kuva kuraisesta miehestä ja "uusilla säädöillä olevasta kisapelistä"
> http://www.pianetamountainbike.it/mt....aspx?id=27233



Blogissaan hän kirjoittaa:




> Maaliin johtavassa laskussa valitsin    kuitenki muita kärkiporukan neljää kuljettaa huomattavasti paremman linjan    ja Voitin!



Tuo taitaa olla pieni _understatement_, ainakin PanuV:n linkittämän artikkelin perusteella, jonka mukaan neljä häntä edellä olevaa ajajaa eksyivät risteyksessä väärälle tielle. Jukka taas oli koeajanut reitin edellisenä päivänä ja ymmärtänyt heti, että nyt on mahdollisuus voittaa.
Kuitenkin ihan kunnon nimiä jäivät taakse, hyvä Jukka.

----------


## xtrainer80

No, olihan se linja silloin ihan huomattavasti parempi, ei voi kiistää.  :Leveä hymy: 

Melkoisia muutoksia Jukka tekee ajoasentoon kertarysäyksellä, satula noin raakasti eteen ja klossit keskelle jalkaa ja suoraan kisaan ilmeisesti ilman sen kummempia totutteluja? Melkoista touhua, mutta kun tulosta tulee niin mikäs siinä.

----------


## J T K

Luulisi vain, ett noin reippailla muutoksilla saa aikaan melkoisia jumituksia kekkereiden jälkeen?

----------


## LJL

> Luulisi vain, ett noin reippailla muutoksilla saa aikaan melkoisia jumituksia kekkereiden jälkeen?



No näinpä… Ja näin harrastajanäkökulmasta ihmetyttää, että minkäköhän takia pitää mennä noin räikeästi "yli" korjauksissa, ettei esim. 0-setbackin tolppa ja satula mahdollisimman edessä, taikka kengän normirei'itykset klossille riitä. Jos en väärin muista Täällä Pohjantähden alla -sitaattia, niin se meni jotenkin että "herrat (lue: maastopyöräilyammattilaiset) eivät osaa hävetä"  :Leveä hymy:  Onhan näitä ennenkin ihmetelty, ja tottakai tulokset lopulta ratkaisee - nythän ne olivat loistavat!

-Lauri

----------


## sveitsinjukka

Hienoa että Jukalla kulkee!! Italiassa tämä on iso kisa ja voittajat muistetaan.

näillä vuorimaratooneilla tuon ajoasennon veivaaminen on hankalaa kun tosi jyrkässä mäessä mielellään painaisi edessä olevalta satulalta ja hakisi asentoa joka painaa keulaa alas ja pitää painopisteen keskiön päällä. alaselkä väsyy tautisesti kun penkki on takana eikä pysty satulan kärjeltä hinkkkaamaan kymmentä kilometriä... alaspäin mennessä, etenkin teknisemmissä laskuissa, se on ihan sama missä satula on kun se on kumminkin tiellä. eli jos reitillä ei ole tasaista, niinkun näillä reiteillä on tapana, niin satula edessä saattaa olla hyvä ratkaisu. tiputettava keula auttaisi ehkä jonkin verran, mutta ehkä jukan marsu ei niiaa nätisti. eli jos rengasta haetaan alle kelin mukaan niin satulan paikkaa kannattaa ehkä veivata lenkin profiilin mukaan. miltähän firmalta sais kenkiä joissa on klosseille reikiä koko pohjan täydeltä....

----------


## trance

Pääseekö Jukka Lontooseen??? Millon se tiedetään?

----------


## Turf Moor

> Pääseekö Jukka Lontooseen??? Millon se tiedetään?



Kyllä se tiedetään käytännössä jo nyt. Eli ei pääse. Maarankingin 24 parasta maata saa 1-3 paikkaa kisoihin ja Suomi on ko. listalla tällä hetkellä sijalla 34. Koska eroa 24:een sijaan on eroa huimat 325 pistettä, on peli olympiapaikan suhteen valitettavasti menetetty. No kahden parhaan joukkoon kahdessa seuraavassa maailmancupin kisassa, niin silloin olisi vielä mahdollisuus...

----------


## sveitsinjukka

Jukalle 3s sija itävaltalaisessa HC kategorian kisassa ja 60 pinnaa. hieno suoritus!

http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...UyMTM&LangId=1

----------


## xtrainer80

> Jukalle 3s sija itävaltalaisessa HC kategorian kisassa ja 60 pinnaa. hieno suoritus!
> 
> http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...UyMTM&LangId=1



Kisavideota youtubesta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYuMj...layer_embedded

----------


## Johan Moraal

> Kisavideota youtubesta:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYuMj...layer_embedded



Hyvä pätkä. Väsyttää jo pelkkä katsominen :Nolous: . Hurjan paljon ylämäkijuoksua, onkohan se aina sellaista siellä? Voi vaan kuvitella minkälaiset nousut kun ne prot just ja just pääse ylös taluttamalla :No huh!: . Hieno sijoitus Jukalla, pistesaldo kasvaa hetkessä hyvin. Anna mennä vaan :Hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

Jukka voitti granfondon Italiassa, vaikka hän sai kaksi rengasrikkoa. Ennen näitä ero muihin oli jopa 6 minuuttia. (tuttobiciweb)

----------


## PanuV

Congratulazioni Jukka!

Mies näyttää habaa maaliintullessa... :Hymy: 
http://www.gsavisgualdotadino.it/

Masters-ukot sijoilla 2, 3, 4...

----------


## villef

Oliko tuo XCO-kisan keskeytys kuinka paha niitti Lontoota ajatellen?
Entä kisatauko?

Vieläkö voidaan elättää toivetta, että Lontoon XCO-kisassa olisi todellista jännitettävää?

----------


## Turf Moor

> Oliko tuo XCO-kisan keskeytys kuinka paha niitti Lontoota ajatellen?
> Entä kisatauko?
> 
> Vieläkö voidaan elättää toivetta, että Lontoon XCO-kisassa olisi todellista jännitettävää?




23.5.2012 on aikaraja, johon mennessä pisteet olympialaisten maapaikkoja varten on kerättävä. Tuolla keskeytyksellä ei näin ollen ollut enää merkitystä Vastarannan olympiatoiveita ajatellen. Teoreettisetkin mahdollisuudet olympiapaikkaan menivät jo runsas viikko sitten, kun hän ei osallistunut Tsekin maailmancupin kisaan. Edes voitto tuoreimmassa maailmancupin kisassa Ranskassa ei siis olisi enää tuonut Suomelle riittävästi pisteitä Lontoota ajatellen.

----------


## asb

Ennen, kuin kestokitisijät ehtivät kommentoida, niin sanon että onpa kiva, kun joku jaksaa puhua asioista suoraan ja kaunistelematta.

----------


## Niksupalkki

> Ennen, kuin kestokitisijät ehtivät kommentoida, niin sanon että onpa kiva, kun joku jaksaa puhua asioista suoraan ja kaunistelematta.



+1
Hyvin Jukka tiivisti asian. Hiukan ihmetyttää, miten urheilijoiden tuki jaetaan, kun ei jo menestyneitä tueta. Lontoossakin yleisurheilun puolella on taas useampi "kisaturisti".

----------


## villef

> Ennen, kuin kestokitisijät ehtivät kommentoida, niin sanon että onpa kiva, kun joku jaksaa puhua asioista suoraan ja kaunistelematta.



Nyt kun ymmärtääkseni blogi YLEn sivuilla loppuu, niin jatkaahan Jukka taas omalla sivullaan kirjoittamista?
Jukan tekstit on ollu erittäin hyviä ja mielenkiintoista luettavaa..
Myös tietysti kiinnostaa EMien odotettua heikompi sijoitus ja raaka aikaero kärkeen. Onko ollut väsymys päällä?

----------


## villef

Nostetaampa tätä hieman.
Jukan omilla sivuilla viimeisin blogipäivitys on 31.1.2011, jolloin taisi siirty bloggaamaan YLEn sivuille.
Kirjoittaako nyt jonnekkin muualle, vai pitääkö totaalista radiohiljaisuutta?

----------


## Leopejo

> Nostetaampa tätä hieman.
> Jukan omilla sivuilla viimeisin blogipäivitys on 31.1.2011, jolloin taisi siirty bloggaamaan YLEn sivuille.
> Kirjoittaako nyt jonnekkin muualle, vai pitääkö totaalista radiohiljaisuutta?



Ja samalla Trek Cingolani Racing-tiimin viime aikojen kilpailuraporteista puuttuu Jukka. Viettääkö hän vielä taukoa kilpailuista?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Meanwhile in Switzerland:

http://services.datasport.com/2012/mtb/sbm/RANG002.pdf

----------


## villef

Eli siis Jukka on siirtyny ajamaan Masters-kisoja???
Vaikkei siis ikä riitäkkään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nustrom

3min Sauserista on kyllä kova tulos! Ilmeisesti Jukka on siis keskittynyt treenaamiseen blogaamisen sijaan...

----------


## villef

> 3min Sauserista on kyllä kova tulos! Ilmeisesti Jukka on siis keskittynyt treenaamiseen blogaamisen sijaan...



Ja aika kehnolla lähtönumerolla joutunu starttaamaan. Olisko se vaikuttanu, että on ollu ensimmäisellä 66km viidenneksi nopein ja sitten siitä maaliin koko porukan nopein.. Eli alussa ollu jotain härdelliä ja sitten vielä ohitteluja matkalla..

----------


## MTBVespa

Jukka kirjottelloo nyt Hevoskuuriin --->http://hevoskuuri.fi/blogit/jukka-va...aisempaa-menoa

----------


## Johan Moraal

Jukka tuossa itse eilen Teivon maran palilla haastatettuna paljasti, että ensi vuonna ajaa Team Medilaserissa mikä olisi sitten ilmeisesti eka suomalainen pro talli. Löytyykö tästä muualtakin tietoa? Muita ajureita esim??

----------


## MTBVespa

> Jukka tuossa itse eilen Teivon maran palilla haastatettuna paljasti, että ensi vuonna ajaa Team Medilaserissa mikä olisi sitten ilmeisesti eka suomalainen pro talli. Löytyykö tästä muualtakin tietoa? Muita ajureita esim??



Maastoo vai maantietä?

----------


## hannupulkkinen

http://www.medilaser.fi/yritys/team_medilaser.html

----------


## Johan Moraal

> Maastoo vai maantietä?



Maasto
(kai)

----------


## Petukka

Jukka ajaa maastoa. Maastotiimin muut jäsenet ja kilpailuaikataulu julkaistaan myöhemmin, kunhan asiat ovat valmiit. 
Tuo Hannu Pulkkisen julkaisema tiimilista on yrityksen nettisivuilta, ja on tosi vanhaa tavaraa aivan alkuajoilta.

----------


## kaakko

Jukka ajaa ens kaudella kotimaisessa Team Medilaserissa, kuten ylempänä on jo mainittu. Tässä vielä vähän juttua tiimistä: http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/33...pecializedissa 
Mielenkiinnolla odotan, keitä muita suomalaisia tuohon tiimiin tulee. Ainakin Valtteri Repo ja Sonja Kallio jutussa mainittiin.

----------


## MTBwannabe

Hieno juttu että tuollainen saatiin pystyyn. Huhuja olen kuullut että suunitteilla voisi olla muuallakin vähän vastaavia virityksiä?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Nailoni

Hienoa upeata mahtavaa! Olisi kiva tietää mitä kisoja talli tulee ajamaan? Maailman cup xc tai maraton?

----------


## pööräilijä

Ajettiin Team Medilaserin porukalla viime viikko Espanjan Callossassa. Jukka oli suunnitellut viikon ohjelman.

Yhden päivän treeni tuli kuvattua, ja sen editoinnissa menee hieman aikaa. Mutta hyvää materiaalia on! Tässä pieni maistiainen, millaisen menoa Jukka oli suunnitellut meidän pään menoksi! VIDEO: http://youtu.be/Qrl0mxSjHnE

-Perttu Pärssinen

----------


## NoNo

Tämmöinen pisti silmään : 
http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...Y2MDE&LangId=1 
2013 UCI MTB Teams - Endurance (XC)


MEDILASER-SPECIALIZED MTB-TEAM (MES) - FIN

----------


## gts/R

En tiedä onko tämä oikea ketju, mutta minä kyllä haluaisin lukea, nähdä ja kuulla Jukan ja muun Team Medilaserin tekemisistä huomattavasti nykyistä enemmän. Kirjoitin asiasta myös Petri Oksmanille. Jukka kirjoittaa Hevoskuurin blogia ehkä 2kk välein ja Perttu pitää ansiokkaasti kotisivujaan, mutta muuten en ole asiaan törmännyt paria satunnaista uutista lukuun ottamatta. Ei taida tiimillä olla edes kotisivuja?

Tämä on kuitenkin paras ja hienoin juttu pitkään aikaan mitä suomen maastopyöräilyssä on tapahtunut, joten olisi hienoa, jos asian ympärille jonain päivänä rakentuisi jonkunlainen kannatuskulttuuri. Eipä tämä ole juurikaan aiheuttanut keskustelua edes täällä toiminnan ytimessä eli F-foorumilla. Mutta jospa tätä tiimiä nostattamalla saataisiin tästäkin pienestä yksilölajista ja sen kirkkaimmista tähdistä edes hieman tunnetumpi. Kovasti työtä se vaatii ja se täytyy vielä tehdä urheilijoiden ja joukkueen lähipiirissä, koska sieltä sitä materiaalia saadaan. 

Tälläinen asia tuli mieleen, kun luin mediapersoona Valavuoren parin päivän takaista tekstiä. En nyt muista missä.

----------


## pööräilijä

Tässä linkki Valavuoren juttuun: http://veikkaajat.com/valavuori-suom...ttuurin-nousu/
UCI-Tiimille näyttäisi olevan rekisteröity domain; www.medilaserteam.fi muttei oo ainakaan vielä auki.. 

Nyt menee ohi aiheen, mutta itsensä markkinointi ja esille tuonti positiivisellä tavalla on epäsuomalaista. Harva pystyy kirjoittamaan juttuja, joita moni lukee mielellään. Ihan niinkuin Valavuori kirjoittaa, ei nähdä sitä kokonaiskuvaa itsensä ulkopuolelta. Oma suoritus ei ole enää se pääjuttu, muuta kuin urheilijalle. Bloginhan tästä voisi kirjoittaa  :Sarkastinen: 

Vahvasti oon samaamieltä kuin gts/R, mutta lupaan, että asia on työnalla. Itse vaikutan vain Medilaser MTB Teamissä, joten UCI Tiimin toimintaan en puutu, tuskin saisinkaan..  :Hymy:

----------


## gts/R

> Nyt menee ohi aiheen, mutta itsensä markkinointi ja esille tuonti positiivisellä tavalla on epäsuomalaista. Harva pystyy kirjoittamaan juttuja, joita moni lukee mielellään. Ihan niinkuin Valavuori kirjoittaa, ei nähdä sitä kokonaiskuvaa itsensä ulkopuolelta. Oma suoritus ei ole enää se pääjuttu, muuta kuin urheilijalle. Bloginhan tästä voisi kirjoittaa



Tämä on totta ja ihan yhtä epäsuomalaista on myös toisten ihmisten ja kilpakumppaneiden kehuminen! Eihän sellaista nyt ainakaan selvin päin kehtaa tehdä... Mutta tähän on tultava muutos! Kyllä kovia jätkiä ja naisia pitää kehua ja pukata eteenpäin kohti maailmanvalloitusta. Siinä vaiheessa kun Team Medilaser myy ajopaitansa kopiota fanipaitana, lupaan ostaa sellaisen. Tai juomapullon. Kumpi vain ennemmin myyntiin tulee.

Tälle tiimille vois mun mielestä perustaa oman aiheen, eiköhän tämä jo ole sen arvoinen. Kuka ehtii ensin?





> Vahvasti oon samaamieltä kuin gts/R, mutta lupaan, että asia on työnalla. Itse vaikutan vain Medilaser MTB Teamissä, joten UCI Tiimin toimintaan en puutu, tuskin saisinkaan..



Enpä edes tienny, että tähän sisältyy kaksi eri tiimiä  :Hymy:  Mutta työ ja kausi on vasta alussa...

----------


## pööräilijä

Jatketaan hieman aiheen ulkopuolella. 
Tuttuja havaintoja. Hienoa, että olisit valmis ostamaan paidan! Tämä täytyy pitää mielessä, mutta samaan aikaan muut havainnot tukevat sitä, ettei fanituotteille ole markkinoita, saati palveluille.
Aiheenhan voisi perustaa, mutta laittaisiko siihen sekä kansallisen, että KV-tallin vai molemmat, on se olennainen juttu.. Mutta nyt täytyy varmaan lopettaa tän säikeen pilaaminen.

Asiaan  :Sarkastinen:  :Vink: 
Mutta Jukka on vaihtanut ruokavaliotaan melkolailla. Hän on aloittanut urheiluravinteiden käytön FAST -sponsorisopimuksen myötä. Toivottavasti hänen hullunkurinen ruokavalio on menneisyyttä. Se mitä kirjoitti terveellisyydestä oli aika vääristynyt kuva. Mutta tää uus villitys on kyllä taas toinen ääripää.. Kultainen keskitie voisi olla parempi..

----------


## xtrainer80

> Mutta Jukka on vaihtanut ruokavaliotaan melkolailla. Hän on aloittanut urheiluravinteiden käytön *FAST -sponsorisopimuksen* myötä. Toivottavasti hänen hullunkurinen ruokavalio on menneisyyttä. Se mitä kirjoitti terveellisyydestä oli aika vääristynyt kuva. Mutta tää uus villitys on kyllä taas toinen ääripää.. Kultainen keskitie voisi olla parempi..



Haa, ilmankos Jukka kirjoitteli että voimaharjoittelun määrä on lisääntynyt... Sielläkö se vetää supersarjoja Fastin bodareiden Hulkki Hietalan ja Bull Mentulan kanssa.  :Leveä hymy:  Jukka taitaa olla tosiaan aika ääripäiden ihminen, mutta ei kai siinä kun tulostakin on tullut. Parempi se kuin vaipua tasaiseen harmaaseen massaan.

Tsemppiä täältäkin Medilaserin tiimille (tai tiimeille).

----------


## pööräilijä

> Haa, ilmankos Jukka kirjoitteli että voimaharjoittelun määrä on lisääntynyt... Sielläkö se vetää supersarjoja Fastin bodareiden Hulkki Hietalan ja Bull Mentulan kanssa.  Jukka taitaa olla tosiaan aika ääripäiden ihminen, mutta ei kai siinä kun tulostakin on tullut. Parempi se kuin vaipua tasaiseen harmaaseen massaan.
> 
> Tsemppiä täältäkin Medilaserin tiimille (tai tiimeille).



Jukka aloitti punttiharjoittelun  ennen sopimuksen tekoa. Sitä ennen se ruokavalio oli jotain aivan karmivaa. Ei sitten mitään tekemistä esim. hiihtäjän ruokavalion kanssa..  :Sarkastinen:  Vaikka luulisi kestävyysurheilun olevan jollain tavalla samanlaista. Nyt vaihtu sitten taas tohon aivan toiseen ääripäähän. En tiedä muuttiko Jukka normisyömistä myös, vai sama ruokavalio, mutta korvataan tiettyjen ruoka-aineiden puute ravintolisillä, mitä kukaan asiantuntija ei suosittele, eikä pakkaukset. Tästä varmasti saan/saamma lisätietoa hiihtolomaviikolla, kun Jukka on Suomessa. 

Mutta sanotaan näin, että edellisellä ruokavaliolla tehdään anorektikkoja, ja tällä uudella jotain muuta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kaakko

> En tiedä onko tämä oikea ketju, mutta minä kyllä haluaisin lukea, nähdä ja kuulla Jukan ja muun Team Medilaserin tekemisistä huomattavasti nykyistä enemmän. Kirjoitin asiasta myös Petri Oksmanille. Jukka kirjoittaa Hevoskuurin blogia ehkä 2kk välein ja Perttu pitää ansiokkaasti kotisivujaan, mutta muuten en ole asiaan törmännyt paria satunnaista uutista lukuun ottamatta. Ei taida tiimillä olla edes kotisivuja?



Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Olisi hieno lukea varsinkin kisakauden alettua juttuja ulkomaan kisoista, joita tiimi ilmeisesti tulee kiertämään. Näin saataisiin lajille lisää näkyvyyttä Suomessa ja ihmiset tietäisivät, kuinka euroopan kisoissa on kulkenut. Toki tulokset voi jokainen kaivaa netistä, mutta ainahan se mielenkiintoisempaa on lukea kisaajien ja/tai teamin juttuja näistä. Eihän sitä toki tiedä, vaikka tätä olisi suunniteltukin ja taitaa näillä kuskeilla olla facebook-sivutkin, joita pääsee seuraamaan. Tämä ei tietenkään kaikkia kiinnosta, mutta mun mielestä sekin on askel parempaan suuntaan ja luo urheilijoiden ja seuraajien välille kanssakäymistä ja mahdollisesti keskusteluakin. (Ainakin Pertun tapauksessa tämä on toiminut hienosti). 

Pitää toki muistaa sekin, että urheilijoiden tehtävä on urheilla eikä voi liikaa vaatia blogitektien kirjoitteluita tai muutakaan, mutta tässä olisikin tiimillä paikka korvata tämä ja laittaa jonkunlaisia raportteja esimerkiksi tuleville kotisivuilleen kauden kisoista. Tässä nyt muutama mun ehdotus ja näkemys asiaan. Toivottavasti kuitenkin pääasia eli maastopyöräily sujuu kuskeilla kauden aikana hyvin.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Pitää toki muistaa sekin, että urheilijoiden tehtävä on urheilla eikä voi liikaa vaatia blogitektien kirjoitteluita tai muutakaan, mutta tässä olisikin tiimillä paikka korvata tämä ja laittaa jonkunlaisia raportteja esimerkiksi tuleville kotisivuilleen kauden kisoista. Tässä nyt muutama mun ehdotus ja näkemys asiaan. Toivottavasti kuitenkin pääasia eli maastopyöräily sujuu kuskeilla kauden aikana hyvin.



Kiitos kehuista. Mun mielestä bloggaaminen ja SOME-päivitys on vain asennekysymys. Lähes kaikilla on siihen välineet, mutta monellako on tahtoa. Mulle opiskelijana doc:ien kirjoittelu on rutiinia, ja tekee hyvää kirjoittaa välillä jotain mitä on tehnyt. On myös oppimisen kannalta olennaista pitää taukoja, jolloin noi voi käyttää hyvin hyödyksi. Vaikka blogeihin, uutisiin tai mihin tahansa. Moni myös kuvittelee, ettei ne mitään vaikuta. Nyt on asiat hyvin ja on ne myös tulevaisuudessa...

----------


## MTBVespa

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...olympialaisiin

Melko pitkä Jukan haastis.

----------

